# Dragon's Dogma [Capcom's WRPG]



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)

There is but only eleven and a half hours until the nature of this game is revealed on the website. Between then and now, there may be a Famitsu scan or two. Who knows? Either way, the most likely scenario is that this is a new Breath of Fire game. But the console it will be on, that's not easy to figure.

What do you think it is? If you believe it is indeed Breath of Fire, what do you want to see in it? Were there things in the series that you think needed improving, or new mechanics you think would've benefited the series? Or if you're one of the few that thinks this is a Monster Hunter game, what do you think it'll offer to set it apart from the previous entries in the series? What do you want it to offer?

Speculate away. ​


----------



## Naruto (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm leaning towards (and hoping) it's a new BoF.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Breathing.
I like Fire.
A breath of fresh air fire sounds pretty cool :33


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)

Capcom trolled everyone so _hard_. It's not Breath of Fire or Monster Hunter, it's a bleedin' WRPG.


----------



## Jade (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]E4UqfV5ksbY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZsJ3XwTkjWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah it didn't look like BoF, though I wish they would make one already. Shit, man, I want a blue-haired hero turning into a badass dragon already.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)

The debut gameplay looks boring, but the actual trailer is epic.


----------



## Sesha (Apr 12, 2011)

Dragon's Souls.

So now we know what Itsuno and co. were working on instead of DMC5. Looks alright, but I didn't see anything about it that, say, Ninja Theory couldn't have done instead.



Lyra said:


> Capcom trolled everyone so _hard_. It's not Breath of Fire or Monster Hunter, it's a bleedin' WRPG.



Not to mention, it's made by the DMC team. Three cards crushed with one hand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, what gameplay movie?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 12, 2011)

What little ico/sotc I see in DD is enough for me to rent it, I was just a bit disappointed with the gameplay trailer.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Ill take a new IP right now, something fresh. Some Monster Hunter mixed with Demon's Soul?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

So far it looks like a generic kind of WRPG, not epic like Demon's Souls.


Pray that changes.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks rather bland.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm hoping it's just a shitty alpha version or something. It'll be super badass once it comes out with some awesome augment systems and class changing and, and... 


Okay that probably won't happen. It'll suck shit.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't care! Capcom sucks!


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)

That's it... Who the hell chose the third option _after_ we already found out what Dragon's Dogma was? 

, , and ... I am disappoint.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 12, 2011)

Something else entirely! +1


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Something else entirely! +1



I bet you're right


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> That's it... Who the hell chose the third option _after_ we already found out what Dragon's Dogma was?
> 
> , , and ... I am disappoint.


 I just chose the first one.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Screw you monster hunter haters.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2011)

I think it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2011)

Needs more Breath of Fire.

EDIT: After watching the trailer, I feel simultaneously excited and disappointed. Gameplay looked like crap half the time and gold the other half. The dragon models look extremely cheesy yet better models for things like the gryphon. Actual character models look pretty mediocre to me for the most part. Touting the people that did Capcom's "best games," is this really all they could manage?


----------



## Sotei (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys, it's not an RPG, it's an action game, stop calling it a WRPG or RPG of any kind. 

The only thing I'm disappointed in, is that it wasn't a new Breath of Fire. 

Dragon's Dogma looks good though, even if it is westernized it looks good and I'm glad it's not a RPG of any kind. It's a new IP and anything new is good in my book. Just be good/great.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2011)

From Software made a good game that sold well.

It's not going to happen, Capcom.  Keep making Monster Hunter, since that's the only good thing you've made in a long time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Gimme my MH for the 360!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2011)

Get your import Monster Hunter MMO; it's on the 360.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

I kno, but don't wanna nec get the Jap import, they need to localize it over here


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 13, 2011)

Dragon's Dogma is by far, what picked my eye the most in Capcom's event, first it was simply for fanboyish reason with Hideaki Hitsuno, the director of DMC 3 and 4 being behind this game but then i actually read about it and how it's basically a traditional fantasy Demon Souls with more complex combat and a greater focus on storyline. MT framework is probably my favorite graphics engine this generation (The game looks fucking pretty. Especially the monsters) and the voice acting actually sounds great.

Really excited for this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Guys, it's not an RPG, it's an action game, stop calling it a WRPG or RPG of any kind.
> 
> The only thing I'm disappointed in, is that it wasn't a new Breath of Fire.
> 
> Dragon's Dogma looks good though, even if it is westernized it looks good and I'm glad it's not a RPG of any kind. It's a new IP and anything new is good in my book. Just be good/great.


Looked like it could be an RPG. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Dragon's Dogma is by far, what picked my eye the most in Capcom's event, first it was simply for fanboyish reason with Hideaki Hitsuno, the director of DMC 3 and 4 being behind this game but then i actually read about it and how it's basically a traditional fantasy Demon Souls with more complex combat and a greater focus on storyline. MT framework is probably my favorite graphics engine this generation (The game looks fucking pretty. Especially the monsters) and the voice acting actually sounds great.
> 
> Really excited for this one.


 So, basically, it has a story? Saying it focuses on story more than Demon's Souls is like saying Tetris focuses on fitting shapes together more than Mega Man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, basically, it has a story? Saying it focuses on story more than Demon's Souls is like saying Tetris focuses on fitting shapes together more than Mega Man.



Yet there's a shit load of people that care about Demon's Soul "story" for some reason. Then again, i'm obviously here for the gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Hopefully it delivers the goods. We need more good games.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 13, 2011)

Capcom's "WRPG"

What...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

It'll have Chun-Li doin' a multikick somewhere at night time.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 13, 2011)

This game looks like freaking Demon's Souls meets Monster Hunter meets Elder Scrolls.

It's a year away from being released and it already looks totally badass. Take a look:
[YOUTUBE]ENFUV4ST1BM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 13, 2011)

It's amazing how UN-Japanese this looks.

But it animates beautifully...like even for how awesome a lot of games move nowadays, it moves so well. I can see this being good most certainly.

IF it has local AND Online co-op where you can play through the main story with others however...I will get excited.

That would be great.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 13, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> It's amazing how UN-Japanese this looks.
> 
> But it animates beautifully...like even for how awesome a lot of games move nowadays, it moves so well. I can see this being good most certainly.
> 
> ...



That would be genuinely rad, though the only thing about the multiplayer/online component I've heard so far is that you can "borrow" characters from your friends' games to fight alongside you. Which is a cool concept, but only if you like to play alone or your friends aren't online. 

We shall see if they actually allow full-on co-op. Still got a year to go.

PS: You are the smelly one, sir.

EDIT: I like this quote by the director of the game, Itsuno:

"We've seen a great deal of open-world action RPGs over the years," Itsuno told Famitsu, "*but there's never been one that really put everything together in the action parts*. *We figured that if there hasn't been a game made by people who understand how action works, then we ought to do it ourselves*. We wanted a game *where the player is thrown into the world and needs to figure out how to stay alive* via nothing but his own controller." 

Emphasis courtesy of myself.


Capcom, you are awesome. Except for the bullshit DLC crap you guys always pull.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd rather have that than the EA's Online pass pay 10$ to play online with your game on a system like 360, where you are already paying 60$ a year for online play. /sigh.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2011)

Emphasis sounds a lot like Demon's Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Demon's Souls did have a tutorial though.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2011)

Five minutes of "this are what the buttons do" and then HAHA FUCK YOU isn't much of a tutorial.  After that, you had to figure out everything, unless you looked online.  

First time I used riposte on a blue eyed knight.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 13, 2011)

Wait-  So Hiroyuki Kobayashi is involved in 3rd person action game that doesn't clad it's protagonists in J-Rock inspired gimp suits?

Well, I'm in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Five minutes of "this are what the buttons do" and then HAHA FUCK YOU isn't much of a tutorial. After that, you had to figure out everything, unless you looked online.
> 
> First time I used riposte on a blue eyed knight.


I suppose so, but it still existed. 

In the old days you didn't get anything. You just had a character randomly show up and you had to figure everything out. Of course back then there wasn't very much to games, but...


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, there is a lot more to Demon's Souls than the original Megaman games.  

I liked the Demon's Souls tutorial because it was pure functionality--this is what things do, have fun.  The initial boss fight was kind of mean, but sets the mood quickly, and makes me like it much more than it probably should have.  There's quite a bit of complexity with Demon's Souls, especially considering weapons and their effectiveness, as well as the surprising amount of stats.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

Demon's Souls is for masochists, end of story.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome masochists.  

Most of the game's difficulty was vastly overstated--all you have to do is take things slow and think about what you're doing.  Some trial and error is necessary, unless you're using a guide, but it's hardly the most impossible game ever.  I don't really know what to think about the state of things when people equate not being able to run around like a dumbass and beat the game in a few hours is unreal difficulty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

That damn first boss. 

He's so fucking easy if you only know that you can kill those blobs. I thought they just kept coming back infinitely.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That damn first boss.
> 
> He's so fucking easy if you only know that you can kill those blobs. I thought they just kept coming back infinitely.



I meant the first boss that fucks your shit.

But the Phalanx was kind of annoying, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh the semi-invincible one? I kept going back thinking maybe I could beat it. But I'm pretty sure at a certain point you just die for no reason.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm playing a Thief, so I was able to dodge for quite awhile, taking bitty stabs at it.  Eventually I got my shit wrecked, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a thief and he was killing everything really easy with backstab, but I got tired of rolling around. 


So I made a ninja/samurai. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2011)

I got Demon Souls and...I cannot get into it whatsoever. It is just gathering dust with Fallout New Vegas and Resonance of Fate.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

I still have Eternal Sonata and Resonance of Fate sitting on my shelf as well. Haven't touched it. ><


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got Demon Souls and...I cannot get into it whatsoever. It is just gathering dust with Fallout New Vegas and Resonance of Fate.


I hated the game at first (in the bad way) and didn't play it after purchase for about a month.

Give it another chance. Give it 4 more chances. Eventually it sucks you in and you get it. Game is awesome.



Lee Min Jung said:


> I still have Eternal Sonata and Resonance of Fate sitting on my shelf as well. Haven't touched it. ><


 Eternal Sonata called and has your children and wife for ransom. Play it or they die.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Just started Eternal Sonata, and the game looks so beautiful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

It is a nice-looking game for an early PS3 RPG. I think it has one of the better soundtracks, too, given that it's mostly all Chopin pieces.


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2011)

Awesome new clip of taking down a Griffin. Looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2011)

Looks fucking sick. Like monster hunter on crack.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Hopefully it's good.


----------



## Penance (Aug 26, 2011)

Fucking lovely looking game.  (Wonder if they'll have online missions...)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

It does look good, but I feel more and more that it will be a disappointment. Just a generic action game. Like Demon Hunter or something.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 26, 2011)

This and Asura's Wrath look really cool.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 26, 2011)

Just saw the demo. I love how smooth the game's engine runs. You can really see it with that griffin battle.

May keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

That damn griffon looks tough. But easy enough. I wonder how difficult this game is gonna be.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That damn griffon looks tough. But easy enough. I wonder how difficult this game is gonna be.



That is something of a concern to me now too. 

There is another video  that shows the Griffin fight more in-depth. Notice how no one ever actually gets hit by the Griffin... even when they were all up close to him. 

Maybe its a first boss?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks huge and intimidating, but really it didn't seem that hard just had a shit-ton of HP. Eh, it's probably just an introductory boss or something. The Hydra should be badass though.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol at buying a Capcom game 


We all know how this game is gonna end up..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

How?  I haven't bought a Capcom game since I don't even know when. (not counting PSN)


----------



## Wicked (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How?  I haven't bought a Capcom game since I don't even know when. (not counting PSN)



Well seeing this is a rpg and how capcom has been making their games past few years expect this game to not have lots of content. Once this game comes out expect dlc 2 months after for 20 dollars and you got to pay for it to continue playing the game.


Capcom and RPG does not sound appealing at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

That doesn't sound appealing, but I'm not very in tune with Capcom's latest releases so I don't know what to expect. I just know the game looks like it should be good.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That doesn't sound appealing, but I'm not very in tune with Capcom's latest releases so I don't know what to expect. I just know the game looks like it should be good.



MVC3 with a lots of requests

UMVC3 added more content but still not enough

SUMVC3 1 year later 6 more characters +2 stages same price

That's how this game is going to end up.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 26, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Well seeing this is a rpg and how capcom has been making their games past few years expect this game to not have lots of content. Once this game comes out expect dlc 2 months after for 20 dollars and you got to pay for it to continue playing the game.
> 
> 
> Capcom and RPG does not sound appealing at all.



I wish this wasn't a good point but it kind of is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> MVC3 with a lots of requests
> 
> UMVC3 added more content but still not enough
> 
> ...





When you put it that way. I was probably going to put this on my "buy when it's cheap" list anyway though. I have Dark Souls to play, Torchlight II, and potentially Diablo III.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That doesn't sound appealing, but I'm not very in tune with Capcom's latest releases so I don't know what to expect. I just know the game looks like it should be good.



MVC3 with a lots of requests

UMVC3 added more content but still not enough

SUMVC3 1 year later 6 more characters +2 stages same price

That's how this game is going to end up.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 26, 2011)

What's with all this capcom hate? 

Capcom's not all bad they......they......nevermind. Continue then 

That said I am looking forward to this game but I'm not gonna hype myself up just because this is capcom, I'll wait a good long while until a good load of you buy it. That or just wait for the inevitable on-disc locked content to show up again.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When you put it that way. I was probably going to put this on my "buy when it's cheap" list anyway though. I have Dark Souls to play, Torchlight II, and potentially Diablo III.



I was on the fence with Dark Souls but they disappointed me. I was hyped up about DS but it's like a slap in the face. I have that feeling that the game won't be fun to play online or off.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a total cash in on Demon's Souls; no doubt about it.

But it still looks fun to play, and if they manage to pull off the obvious "Demon's Souls meets Monster Hunter" tag line they're pushing, I'll play it into the fucking ground and then some.  We'll just have to see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

What about Monster Hunter?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What about Monster Hunter?



Irrelevant. It's too japanese and capcom hates japan


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2011)

This game looks pimp.

That's all there has to be said, so quit the bitching.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 27, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> This game looks pimp.
> 
> That's all there has to be said, so quit the bitching.



Coming from a weaboo


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Irrelevant. It's too japanese and capcom hates japan



Pfff, Monster Hunter is shitting gold ingots for Capcom. 

They love Monster Hunter.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Coming from a weaboo



If you post on this forum, you are one too, fool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2011)

Dragon's Dogma is supposedly the most expensive single player game Capcom ever made. They're using DMC 3 and 4's team to make it and giving the director full reign on what he wants to do. Take that as you will.

But then again, shitting out generic Capcom hate posts are probably easier to type.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, because that's what the entire thread has been.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, because that's what the entire thread has been.



Give it time, the bubble just started growing.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 27, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> If you post on this forum, you are one too, fool.



Lol please calling me a weaboo is really funny though.... 



Maybe you'll understand


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol please calling me a weaboo is really funny though....
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll understand



Then laugh it off and continue with your life.

@Discussion

Why so much hate on capcom anyway?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2011)

People aren't happy with DmC and MvC.  

I'm pissed at them because the Monster Hunter team is a cult of xenophobic mouthbreathers.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 27, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> People aren't happy with DmC and MvC.
> 
> I'm pissed at them because the Monster Hunter team is a cult of xenophobic mouthbreathers.



There's alos the matter of robbing people with DLC. 

I don't think this thread should be full of Capcom hate since this game actually looks really good, but the hate is pretty justified.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2011)

That, too.

I'm not really happy with Capcom, but that won't stop me from getting this game or being a huge tool for the Monster Hunter series.  They put out plenty of quality stuff, they just have terrible business practices.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That, too.
> 
> I'm not really happy with Capcom, but that won't stop me from getting this game or being a huge tool for the Monster Hunter series.  They put out plenty of quality stuff, they just have terrible business practices.



SF and SSF have pretty much been robbing the shit outta people with DLC crap and then the new game releases, so I can understand what  you're saying. 

This game doesn't look to bad, though.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2011)

This looks fucking awesome, and I'll definitely be getting it.  Doesn't really bother me it's from Capcom.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually, the game looks so fucking pretty that i couldn't care less that the setting is probably as generic high fantasy as it can be. Laser shooting purple golems, man.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, the game looks so fucking pretty that i couldn't care less that the setting is probably as generic high fantasy as it can be. Laser shooting purple golems, man.



Shit, just the fact that it REMINDS me of Shadow of  Colossus is good enough for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2011)

Those fucking giant fantasy monsters. This game is so fucking good looking.


And that dragon voice actor is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 15, 2011)

Most of those environments look pretty drab. Animations are...awkward, to say the least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Really hoping this is a good game. It looks good but a lot of things I've seen are kinda iffy.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm probably going to get this just because.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

Yall are getting tricked


This is Capcom 

CAPCOM


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

This game looks so goddamn pimp.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone hates this game? So far it looks pretty fucking great...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

That's what YOU say now, then you go on to hate the shit out of it later.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2011)

It'll be hard, I love Monster Hunter. I love Fantasy setting. I love SoC. This is all it is, amazing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2011)

Seems like there'll be a collaboration between the anime team that's making the new Berserk anime and Capcom that will result in  using weapons and armor from the upcoming Berserk movies.

My body is fucking ready.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm only hoping for none of that "carry too much shit and you get heavy" type of gameplay...

I would rage ass and tits.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seems like there'll be a collaboration between the anime team that's making the *new Berserk anime *and Capcom that will result in  using weapons and armor from the upcoming Berserk movies.
> 
> My body is fucking ready.



WHOA THE FUCK!? SON WHAT THE FUCKW!? GIVE ME NEWS/THREWADD/ViDEO! NOW!!!!!! 

You just made my nerdness fucking explode. Send me everything you know right the fuck now.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol at nerd explosion.


----------



## Penance (Sep 16, 2011)

I wanna...


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2011)

Why does this have a 2012 release date?

Why?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seems like there'll be a collaboration between the anime team that's making the new Berserk anime and Capcom that will result in  using weapons and armor from the upcoming Berserk movies.
> 
> My body is fucking ready.



Must have. 

I just hope they don't fuck the game up with QTEs.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why does this have a 2012 release date?
> 
> Why?



You have Dark Souls to entertain in 2011


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Boskov is getting super greedy.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

Athrum said:


> You have Dark Souls to entertain in 2011



What's Dark Souls?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> What's Dark Souls?



The sequel to the reason Dragon's Dogma is being made.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I feel foolish now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a feeling this game will be a letdown.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have a feeling this game will be a letdown.



It _is _a Capcom game, so...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah. It's like saying the next Saw movie will suck (if it were ever made). Too easy.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 19, 2011)

You can't trust Capcom anymore delivering anything. Same formula like always not enough of content but get you excited about the idea of having more but in reality it will never happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Megaman Legends 3. Need I say more?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2011)

I really can't get over "Monster Hunter meets Demon's Souls," so there's no doubt I'll be getting this game unless it gets universally panned as fucking terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna wait for at least 10 reviews before I think about buying it. And that's 10 reviews that I moderately trust as being unbiased.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2011)

I meant more of a general user-review consensus.

Fuck gaming sites.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

You got that right.

I think I'll also have to watch about 15,000 videos of it to peep the gameplay, yo.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You got that right.
> 
> I think I'll also have to watch about 15,000 videos of it to peep the gameplay, yo.



That's all I'll be doing. I'll watch the inevitable gameplay videos and decide on that whether or not I should waste my time with the game. Capcom has a habit of letting me down lately, though, so my hopes aren't high.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2011)

That goes for all of us, son. ^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

If everyone does it who will be playing it to make the videos?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If everyone does it who will be playing it to make the videos?



The Capcom fanboys who think Capcom is making quality games


----------



## Penance (Sep 19, 2011)

^You got me there...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 19, 2011)

Now, the only thing capcom can do is publish high quality games like CyberConnect2 Asura's Wrath, and make legitamately good fighters. 

This seems like it will be great as well, though.

And they could of been publishing clover Studios/ Platinum Games stuff if they hadn't of fired them. 

But then again, they would of had been forced to make soulless sequels of the games they make now with no creativity in between with no breaks.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 19, 2011)

Dragons Dogma got an award for Future promise.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 19, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Dragons Dogma got an award for Future promise.



Future promise? Please what a big joke. This game has potential but Capcoms patterns concerning video games past few years is going to ruin it.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, stop acting so butthurt, your whining is starting to get on other peoples god damn nerves.

Though from your rep bar, it seems it already happened.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Oh, stop acting so butthurt, your whining is starting to get on other peoples god damn nerves.
> 
> Though from your rep bar, it seems it already happened.



Hey, come on now... It's perfectly fine to feel a bit jaded. Capcom has really made a mess of things lately, from games getting reboots they didn't need to games getting cancelled for no reason, so it's understandable if people don't share your enthusiasm for their future titles.

No need to get into an e-peen contest.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Hey, come on now... It's perfectly fine to feel a bit jaded. Capcom has really made a mess of things lately, from games getting reboots they didn't need to games getting cancelled for no reason, so it's understandable if people don't share your enthusiasm for their future titles.
> 
> No need to get into an e-peen contest.



If Nature Breeze was slightly jaded, you would be right. But When he's on auto "Let's crap generic Capcom hate posts" mode, that's when he loses all and any credibility. He's literally spewing: "This game looks good but Capcom's logo appeared in the beginning so it automatically sucks. Logic? What's that?"

Then again, i predicted this 2 pages ago so i shouldn't be surprised.

I'm hoping i will have fun with this game and that's apparently unacceptable. I love the gaming community.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 19, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Oh, stop acting so butthurt, your whining is starting to get on other peoples god damn nerves.
> 
> Though from your rep bar, it seems it already happened.



It's really foolish for this game to get an award. This game better be 9/10 or 10/10 in every department and be an instant classic for getting high praise. They just put this game on another level compared to other games so If they do deliver I would be surprised but Capcom hasn't been keeping it real and not thinking about the fans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

So how about that Dragon's Dogma?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks fun. The fact that The Game Awards in japan see it and Asura's Wtrath as having future promise is very good for new IPs like them.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2011)

Now, do me a favour and behave yourselves.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2011)

What he/she/it said. ^ 

We shouldn't be hating on this just because it got an award *cough*Nature Breeze*cough*.

If it looks like it has promise, give it damn chance. It won't hurt you. 

If it turns out that it DOES suck, then proceed to hate it all you want.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm holding out some faith for it myself. We need some more action/RPG type games on the damn PS3. Or this damn gen altogether.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright so there's been a bunch of stuff released so far this year so I figured why not bump this thread with it








*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Can we customize our armor or weapons? 

Yes, Dragon?s Dogma offers an extensive amount of equipment to choose from and also allows players to upgrade their weapons and armor via a crafting system. 



2) Can you free roam and how big is the open world? 

Yes, Dragon?s Dogma does allow free roaming.  The world of Dragon?s Dogma isn?t as much about pure size as it is richness offering an incredible variety of environments and areas for players to explore.  There are also over 400 fully voiced NPC?s each with their own unique looks and personalities.  



3) Will there be any means of transport? 

Yes, players will be able to make use of ?ferrystones,? which allows players to fast travel to a specific location. 



4) Will there be a Demo? 

We have not confirmed a demo as of yet.  



5) Can you share Pawns across networks, consoles etc? 

Players will be able to share their main pawns using Xbox LIVE! and PSN, though due to the closed nature of these platforms, players will not be able to share pawns between Xbox LIVE! and PSN. 



 6) How long will the game take to finish?

As Dragon?s Dogma is an open world game the game ranges from 30 hours for the main quest line to hundreds of hours if a player wanted to see and do everything.



7) How does Pawn control work? Do gamers have any direct control over Pawns, or is it strictly an A.I. system in place?

Players create their main pawn and rent up to two additional pawns to support them in combat.  Commands can be given to these pawns utilizing the d-pad, however players will not have direct control over their actions.  Players do control their pawn?s disposition though, and can encourage and discourage certain behaviors, for instance healing other party members, or focusing on taking down larger enemies.  Pawns also gain knowledge and experience as they journey with players throughout the world, for example, pawns will retain knowledge of new areas they explore and where treasures can be found.  Pawns will also gain knowledge of enemies they fight, remembering enemy weaknesses and best strategies for taking them out.



8) Will the Arisen speak?

While the Arisen has a number of voice options which users pick during customization, he/she does not speak during the game?s cutscenes.



9) Will I be able to watch the LiveStream if I miss it on Sunday?

Yes.  The live stream will be posted on Capcom Unity for users to watch if they didn?t catch it on Sunday.



10) Is the Main Pawn a crucial part of the story line?

Yes, the Main Pawn travels with the Arisen throughout the entire game and their role in the story will unfold as you progress through the game.







*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Will there be any more screen shots?

Yes.  We?ll continue rolling out new screens, videos, and other gameplay information as we make our way closer to the launch date.


2) Will the game support DLC?

Yes.  The game supports both pre-order retailer specific DLC and we will also have a full suite of DLC available post launch. Details to follow.


3) What kind of loot will the monsters drop?

All kinds!  Gold, armor, weapons, potions, crafting materials, and all manner of other items you?d expect.


4) Will you be releasing the Berserk armor set in America?

Yes.  The Berserk armor set will be included on disc in all territories.


5) Is there lightning magick?

Yes.  Magick classes such as the Mage and Sorcerer will be able to manipulate a variety of elemental magicks, such as lightning, fire, and ice.


6) Do the changes in night to day affect anything like monsters or quests?

Yes.  The day/night system impacts the monsters that players encounter, as well as influences certain quests.


7) Will there be a limited or collector?s edition?

At this point there is no planned collector?s edition.


8) Will there be any Capcom exclusive content, either in the game or as DLC, like Phoenix Wright or Dante as Pawns?

At this point there are no plans to include Capcom specific characters in the game.  However, given the flexibility of the character customization system in the game, players may be able to create some of these characters on their own. 


9) Will you be able to tame any of the creatures and use it like the griffon or dragon?

There is currently no option to tame any of the monsters.


10) If you climb on the back of a griffon will it fly into the sky with you?

Yes, the griffon will fly when players have grabbed onto it.  However, the size of the character and their weight impacts how the griffon flies.  Very heavy characters for instance will prevent the griffon from flying effectively, allowing for their party members to reach it and attack it.




IGN preview

[YOUTUBE]V-mOMhLO-30[/YOUTUBE]

Part 1 of Ranger class combat (enemies are set to unkillable for demo purposes)

[YOUTUBE]vRimZ0F7GY4[/YOUTUBE]

Part 1 of Strider class combat

[YOUTUBE]aKTNh6sZbyc[/YOUTUBE]

Part 1 of Fighter class combat

[YOUTUBE]RhgY5IRJy1w[/YOUTUBE]

Part 1 of Magic class combat

[YOUTUBE]FrpZSAfstio[/YOUTUBE]

Pig tossing (and other stuff)

[YOUTUBE]0NESLudfWkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like a more entertaining Dark Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks kinda fun.


So, how are they going to fuck it up?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

>Capcom<

Idk man, too many possibilities.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's one potential way:

Demos just showed us all of the gameplay.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2012)

Lack of a co-op mode seems to be a deal-breaker for many right now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Meh, sometimes Co-op is just pointless, good ol' singler player needs more respect these days.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 23, 2012)

This looks good  I'm surprised.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2012)

Co-op's not a requirement for me either.

But there is an online component with the 

[YOUTUBE]I9Spx9YdlKM[/YOUTUBE]





> Aside from its innovative online options, Dragon’s Dogma is also comparable to Dark Souls in just how bloody difficult it can be. Without quest knowledge earned through other gamers hiring your main Pawn, you can be easily killed unless you’re careful.
> 
> One quest sees your hero and his squad journeying to an encampment on the other side of a rocky canyon. As you venture up the a hill within the canyon, a series of massive stone boulders start rolling down the hill towards you, and unless you move fast, you will get flattened and potentially killed with ease.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the option of co-op, but it's almost never any good or worthwhile anyway.

No big loss.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

Fuck co-op.

I am so ronery.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2012)

I remember watching a preview trailer on Xbox live and being incredibly sad afterwards.

Combat looks good, but some of the AI seems goofy (as in, you can climb the Hydra and none of the other heads give a shit; Griffon seems to have no clearing moves; etc).  I'm hoping I can ride solely on the combat, which should be good, since that setting and voice acting seems awful.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

Was like a year ago. I too hope the A.I. improves in two years time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I remember watching a preview trailer on Xbox live and being incredibly sad afterwards.
> 
> Combat looks good, but some of the AI seems goofy (as in, you can climb the Hydra and none of the other heads give a shit; Griffon seems to have no clearing moves; etc). I'm hoping I can ride solely on the combat, which should be good, since that setting and voice acting seems awful.


 Remember when everyone was complaining about how easy the KoA demo was?

That was based on a release that was like, an entire year old. Of course it got better on release.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Remember when everyone was complaining about how easy the KoA demo was?
> 
> That was based on a release that was like, an entire year old. Of course it got better on release.



No one complained how easy it was...they complained about the glitches. It was a 4 month old demo. And the real game didn't have nearly as many glitches as the demo. Failed point my friend


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

They did too complain about the difficulty.


Maybe you're not well-informed.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the 3.99 two piece DLC costume set. I got my eye on this game

Capcom is going to mess this franchise up. They already did as soon as you saw that blue and yellow logo slapped on it.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and disagree on principle with CMX. We have to give feedback based on what we know, and all we know is what's in the beta/demo/preview videos. These days most games don't get a whole lot of problems patched post-release.

Don't be the guy that tells everyone to wait until the game is out before complaining about a feature or lack thereof


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

What are you disagreeing with?

I was being sarcastic. KoA is easy as hell, just like the demo was.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Lack of a co-op mode seems to be a deal-breaker for many right now.



If there's one thing that action rpgs need nowadays, is fucking co-op.

The fuck is wrong with people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Co-op and PVP.


Two must-haves for any action RPG.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

And it must have sex with real woman or else the experience wouldn't be complete.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't really care about that.

I'm still on the fence because the monsters _look_ really cool, and there are some really cool mechanics, like burning the feathers of the Griffon so it can't fly, but I have this feeling, a deep, dark, _Capcom_ feeling, that they're really playing up these small details that should be just that, instead of creating a good set of AI and interactions.  Nothing ruins the thrill of killing a Hydra by climbing up its neck like realizing that the AI is too stupid (or the programming too lazy) to realize that you're up there.  

I also really don't want to deal with AI companions.  Good fucking god, please no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

It will probably be bad.

Like, real bad.

AI stands there and just waits for you to kill them.

You only get one attack animation like Skyrim.

You only get one spell.

You have to use an XBOX controller on the PC.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

Cancel this game and release Red Earth on PSN.

What city is Capcom HQs?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Never heard of Red Earth--what's that?


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

...

A capcom game that came out in the late 90s. 4 playable characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Never, ever heard of it.

What kind of game is it?


PS:


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

Youtube it ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

No, it probably sucks anyway.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

Nah

Kenji is in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Won't even give me a genre huh?




I refuse to Google it. By default, Dragon's Dogma is better since it's an RPG.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2012)

Red Earth, better known as Warzard, is a fighting game that never got released in the arcades or on home consoles and only had four playable characters. So yeah, Dragon's Dogma is automatically better.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

Why are you so lazy to google it yourself? Oh wait I forget you live in that MARIJUANA state in the West Coast.

Yeah too bad Kenji made it in UMVC3 HxH


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> Red Earth, better known as Warzard, is a fighting game that never got released in the arcades or on home consoles and only had four playable characters. So yeah, Dragon's Dogma is automatically better.


Fighting game?

Yeah, DD better. 


Formation Y said:


> Why are you so lazy to google it yourself? Oh wait I forget you live in that MARIJUANA state in the West Coast.
> 
> Yeah too bad Kenji made it in UMVC3 HxH


 I live in Colorado, where that weed is legal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2012)

SEEMS LIKE WE GOTTA A GOOD OL' FASHION DEH-RAILED THREAD OVER PETTY BULL-SHEET.

ERRBODY DANCE NOW.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2012)

I shan't stand for it.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol derailed thread? You added nothing to the thread .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Colorado's virtues are very pertinent to Dragon's Dogma.

Because it is where I'll be playing it.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2012)

My foot will be pertinent to your face in a second.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I stand corrected.


I hope that in this game it has replay value. Bonus areas, hard bosses, new game+ with increased difficulties.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2012)

You know what i wanna do in this game? Ride a Harpy, force that bitch to fly above an Ogre, land on his head and stick my manhood in his ear.

This game looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

Expecting a quality game from Capcom will never happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I just hope it's fun and has an interesting story.


I'm so fucking tired of boring-ass games with boring-ass stories. "Oh no, kingdom in turmoil! War! Fetch quests for days!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpT6N_nA1lY[/YOUTUBE]

Picking a ranger here. Those double daggers. And i'm gonna love throwing dead cattle at monstrous demons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting...

Game has about a 45% chance of being decent. Capcom lowers the possibility down from 55%.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm sorry but this just looks fucking awesome. I had to post it. I sure as hell hope the flying segment of the dragon fight has the fucker flying around trying to swoop you off like in Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2012)

So it's basically Monster Hunter, except you can jump onto the monsters and hack away at them while they're trying to shake you off? Daaaaaamn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

And the controls aren't utter garbage (in theory).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2012)

Velocity said:


> So it's basically Monster Hunter, except you can jump onto the monsters and hack away at them while they're trying to shake you off? Daaaaaamn.



Kinda sorta, yeah. Imagine Monster Hunter with a more fast paced gameplay and with SotC mechanics.

Also that's a drake. Not even a full grown dragon.

Sure hope this whole pawn system thing works, it's the thing i'm doubting the most so far.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Monster Hunter sans shit controls sounds fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

This game has a 20% chance of being a 8/10 game.
30% chance of being a 6/10 game
and a 50% chance of being utter shit.


Looks like it's a good buy at 39.99.


----------



## Penance (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks awesome...


----------



## Wicked (Mar 5, 2012)

They learned from their mistakes with Monster Hunter. They wanted a RPG game with depth to it (an actual Story unlike mindless hunting in Monster Hunter).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I want an RPG with lots of choices.


Like lots of choices. Not story choices, I mean like class, moves, spells, cocks, characters, assholes, etc.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> They learned from their mistakes with Monster Hunter. They wanted a RPG game with depth to it (an actual Story unlike mindless hunting in Monster Hunter).



In that case, I think they would be pretty damn lucky if they pull it off even decently. I imagine that they've been pretty complacent with how Monster Hunter works (who wouldn't with that kind of cash cow).


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 6, 2012)

Does this game even have blood?

shit sucks


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 6, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Does this game even have blood?
> 
> shit sucks



Yeah it does and a pretty ridiculous amount, there's this one move from a warrior where for like 10secs your moving your sword in and out of the body with blood squirting everything, in typical animated blood fashion.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you have a video? The dragon vid I just saw only had the public domain punch sounds and rays of light popping up on the body.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 6, 2012)

Found this though it's not the video I was talking about after the trailer at the begining it shows some warrior footage against some unkillable enemies for demonstration purposes the move i'm talking about is at 4:04 though you can seeming do the same thing repeated until the enemy dies or you get hit. The one I saw seem to quite randomly did it on one enemy for ages.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 6, 2012)

Any info on magic? That's the only class I'll be playing  hopefully the skills varies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Your magic arsenal consists of a fireball you can't cast before getting hit by monsters and the ability to float.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 6, 2012)

You can romance the monsters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You can romance the monsters.


 That sounds right up Esura's alley.

Are they underaged?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2012)

Do I have to pay for the startmenu?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

No, but you do need to activate that function with an online pass.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 6, 2012)

I must say the magic in this game is some of the most impressive magic I've seen graphically of practically any rpg.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbyE-0Cg4yI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd03yAV3BLY[/YOUTUBE]

Dat maelstrom.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Capcom is thinking awfully high of this game...

They're hoping for 10 million sales worldwide, but say they know for a fact they can hit 1 million in Japan alone.



> Dragon's Dogma, Capcom's action RPG could be seen as a risk outside of Japan, but in its homeland the game is assured success, producer Hideaki Itsuno has told VideoGamer.com.
> 
> "I don't know if other Japanese developers are trying to become more global, but I know we definitely are," says Itsuno. "It's difficult, because we really want this game to sell 10 million units worldwide. We want to sell a lot, and that's just something that we think we can do. We're not positive [it will be a success]. Of course it's a risk, but that's what we want - a challenge.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I must say the magic in this game is some of the most impressive magic I've seen graphically of practically any rpg.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2012)

They'll be able to pull the million in Japan no doubt, especially given the clear similarities to Monster Hunter. As for getting another nine million overseas, that really is asking a lot. Even Modern Warfare 3 barely got that and that was the newest installment in a well-known and majorly overhyped franchise that nobody with any taste actually likes.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Capcom is thinking awfully high of this game...
> 
> They're hoping for 10 million sales worldwide, but say they know for a fact they can hit 1 million in Japan alone.



Actually not really that's entirely marketing hype they don't actually expect that, they spent a heck of a lot on this game and even they know they most probably won't get it back. In their financial estimations for sales they released to shareholders they expect the thing to sell like 2 million worldwide. Considering this is the most expensive game they've ever made, they're not expecting to make a profit on this though it may prove to be a successful franchise.

Hence the 10 million, they wish they could sell that much because it'd validate all the money they spent on the game but when it comes to actual realist predictions their expecting to make a loss on this project.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 20, 2012)

Velocity said:


> They'll be able to pull the million in Japan no doubt, especially given the clear similarities to Monster Hunter. As for getting another nine million overseas, that really is asking a lot. Even Modern Warfare 3 barely got that and that was the newest installment in a well-known and majorly overhyped franchise that nobody with any taste actually likes.



I bought MW3, only because its slightly prettier than burning 60 dollars. It doesn't last as long though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Actually not really that's entirely marketing hype they don't actually expect that, they spent a heck of a lot on this game and even they know they most probably won't get it back. In their financial estimations for sales they released to shareholders they expect the thing to sell like 2 million



World of difference between "expect" - the word you used - and "hope" - the word I used. Just sayin'.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I must say the magic in this game is some of the most impressive magic I've seen graphically of practically any rpg.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbyE-0Cg4yI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



.................... 

BRB pre-ordering


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> World of difference between "expect" - the word you used - and "hope" - the word I used. Just sayin'.



Obviously... why did that even need to be stated, I'm just saying their hoping is just it's like me hoping I'll win the lottery when I know full well I won't. I'm sure every developer hopes their games will sell 10 million.

I was just telling people what their actual expectations were.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 20, 2012)

With all this money being blowed on the game better have a decent story and a rich background..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks gewd.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Obviously... why did that even need to be stated



Same reason your comment on the expectations of Capcom on the game, which were made quite obvious by the article...

It didn't.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Same reason your comment on the expectations of Capcom on the game, which were made quite obvious by the article...
> 
> It didn't.



No it wasn't I stated what they actually expected to sell which wasn't stated in the article at all and would be quite interesting to anyone that cared. It served more purpose than yours did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> With all this money being blowed on the game better have a decent story and a rich background..


It will have sparkly graphics, shallow gameplay, shoddy programming, garbage fetch quests, no replay value, generic story, and uninspired characters.


In other words: It will be a huge hit like Skyrim.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

It looks like Capcom saw the success of Skyrim and Dark Souls and started to dickride the movement into a game.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> It looks like Capcom saw the success of Skyrim and Dark Souls and started to dickride the movement into a game.



Probably not Skyrim, this game was inspired by Oblivion and was probably in development well before Skyrim was announced.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Environments look more akin to Skyrim than Oblivion.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Btw I didn't like Skyrim that much. Thought it was somewhat boring with it's open endness and not so great fighting system.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> With all this money being blowed on the game better have a decent story and a rich background..



Since when has money ever equated to a good story?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Is it possible to make a good WRPG?

I mean, Skyrim was kinda okay for 30 hours. But then it fell apart and was too boring to complete.

Fable was a joke, but it did a couple small things decent.

Kingdoms of Amalur was too easy and lacked replay value.


Maybe Capcom can ma--wait.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Environments look more akin to Skyrim than Oblivion.



It's not about environments it's about style of game. grassy plains etc aren't unique to skyrim...  That was probably entirely a coincidence...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyrim ripped everything off from a dozen other games.


----------



## Penance (Mar 20, 2012)

Monster Hunter...


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> It's not about environments it's about style of game. grassy plains etc aren't unique to skyrim...  That was probably entirely a coincidence...



Did I say grassy plains are unique to Skyrim?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Did I say grassy plains are unique to Skyrim?



Yes you did.



The World said:


> grassy plains are unique to Skyrim



See?


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Spirit King (Mar 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Did I say grassy plains are unique to Skyrim?



Name me environments in Dragon's dogma that are unique to or are at least very rare and only most recently shown in Skyrim, as that was precisely what you were implying, hence my response.

If you don't think there's any what was point?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

So apparently Capcom thinks this game can sell 10 million globally...ahahaha...ahahaha...ah...


----------



## Wicked (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It will have sparkly graphics, shallow gameplay, shoddy programming, garbage fetch quests, no replay value, generic story, and uninspired characters.
> 
> 
> In other words: It will be a huge hit like Skyrim.



All they need to do is  follow Monster Hunters success, add in a story and the characters talk back to you.

Oh also online.




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Since when has money ever equated to a good story?



The more they spend on this game means we have more DLC content.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2012)

Flawless thinking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Name me environments in Dragon's dogma that are unique to or are at least very rare and only most recently shown in Skyrim, as that was precisely what you were implying, hence my response.
> 
> If you don't think there's any what was point?


 You mean like snowy mountains and snowy fields and some grassy plains?

Yeah, that's never in games.


Formation Y said:


> All they need to do is follow Monster Hunters success, add in a story and the characters talk back to you.
> 
> Oh also online.
> 
> ...


 Ive never played Monster Hunter (I played one of them on PSP for about 3 minutes and my hand literally broke in half so I quit) so I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad idea.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ive never played Monster Hunter (I played one of them on PSP for about 3 minutes and my hand literally broke in half so I quit) so I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad idea.



From what I heard the game is fun but you can't really connect with the game.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 21, 2012)

forgot this game was coming out so early. I'll be getting it next week, this and Witcher 2 on the xbox are the only games i'm looking forward to this year


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> From what I heard the game is fun but you can't really connect with the game.


 As long as it's fun. 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> forgot this game was coming out so early. I'll be getting it next week, this and Witcher 2 on the xbox are the only games i'm looking forward to this year


 

My release date thing says 5/22. What you playin' at?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 21, 2012)

Arsenal fans

gullible people


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Gullible fans, arsenal people.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 21, 2012)

After watching a couple dudes videos of them playing this, and detailing their experiences, I actually may be looking forward to this game a little bit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm looking into it more and I'm seeing more than I remember at first. Like I didn't know about NPC team mates before, and also I thought there was only three classes before. Good to see more variety.

I also wasn't too familiar with the customization options, so...

Yeah, I'm actually looking deeply into this right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks pretty decent, but I can still see it sucking.


I'm so cynical after Skyrim and KoA. No WRPG can ever be good unless it's Diablo.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

But it's not a WRPG.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> But it's not a WRPG.



I, huh....I wouldn't bother Krory, if it the setting is medieval European high fantasy then it's a WRPG apparently, regardless if it's made by Japs.

And Resident Evil is a WSH and the old Devil May Cry is a WH&S.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

True... I forgot, this is CMX we're talking about. 

In other news, I'm in love with the level of customization for character creation in this game so far. And the whole Pawn system. Making the Pawns seems great, and the ally AI seems pretty top-notch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Blue Dragon isn't a JRPG but people called it that due to the design.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

That and because the primary developer is marketed as a Japanese developer - comprised of Japanese developers in a headquarters that started in Hawaii but was later moved to Tokyo... and Artoon was stationed in the US but was comprised of Japanese developers, and by the time Blue Dragon was made the developer was moved to Japan.

So yes. It is a JRPG, as it was made by two Japanese developers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I ain't fallin' for that.

Anyway, game looks like it could be decent no matter what you call it. I'm calling it a WRPG because that's how I roll.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ain't fallin' for that.
> 
> Anyway, game looks like it could be decent no matter what you call it. I'm calling it a WRPG because that's how I roll.



Fuck da police.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Fuck 'em in da ass.

Fuck da police.

:fightthepower


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

How about just calling it an RPG.

Or action RPG.

You hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2012)

Magic Archer looks like it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> How about just calling it an RPG.
> 
> Or action RPG.
> 
> You hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


 A-WRPG.

OR

A-JWRPG


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw the archer combat video and it looked pretty boss.

Sometimes the ability to hold on to a monster regardless of what it's doing seems to lead to some hilarious physics, but I really like the overall presentation and combat--the actual class system and RPG mechanics look promising, too.  Sure a hell of a lot better than I remember from videos a year ago.

I like how people are saying it's "Monster Hunter with a story" when the story is basically Dragon Heart.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I see a lot of people calling it Monster Hunter with Dark Souls and it's a rip off of Skyrim and shit like that. 

Overall... calling this my new game of the year right now. I want a Magic Archer. And Ranger. Hell, even the base Strider looks awesome.

I'm absolutely in love with this game right now even though it's Capcom and you can't convince me otherwise. Because you all suck.

NOW BUY THIS GAME. So I can borrow your Pawns. Because the Pawn system is fucking awesome.

Especially because that means I can send someone else to climb that giant Hydra instead of me... so I'm safe at a distance.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I saw the archer combat video and it looked pretty boss.
> 
> Sometimes the ability to hold on to a monster regardless of what it's doing seems to lead to some hilarious physics, but I really like the overall presentation and combat--the actual class system and RPG mechanics look promising, too.  Sure a hell of a lot better than I remember from videos a year ago.
> 
> I like how people are saying it's "Monster Hunter with a story" when the story is basically Dragon Heart.



It's like the opposite of Dragon Heart. In Dragon Heart, the dragon gives his heart to an evil dude, in this he takes it away from a good dude.

So I just watched CapcomUnity's nearly 4 hours of Dragon's Dogma footage, because I have no life. It was enjoyable, even if it felt like the developers being talked to during the gameplay were unwilling to flatly say no, even when they were saying no. :x


Krory said:


> I see a lot of people calling it Monster Hunter with Dark Souls and it's a rip off of Skyrim and shit like that.
> 
> Overall... calling this my new game of the year right now. I want a Magic Archer. And Ranger. Hell, even the base Strider looks awesome.
> 
> ...



This game definitely looks like it will be legitimately fantastic, buuuuuut I really wish they'd use that pawn system as a legitimate co-op system.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I know, but I also get slightly rustled when I see people NEEDING a plainly spelled, simple story, regardless of how cliche and boneheaded it is, in order to enjoy a game.

That being said, I've had so many ups and downs with this game I'm really getting a personal hype train going; from the initial "Dark Souls meets Monster Hunter" to "ripping off Monster Hunter/Dark Souls," it still looks awesome for what it is.  Personally, having played both series and enjoying the every-loving fuck out both, I'd say it does fall somewhere between the the two, though much closer to Monster Hunter, without dem controls--and the obvious Shadow of the Colossus mechanic being used.

I like it.  I really do (from what I can see).  The game looks fun, unique and probably has some wonderful customization, replay value.  It also has Berzerk armor.  I'll just chalk up the no co op to CAAAAAAAAAAPPPCOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Capcom needs to take my goddamn money right now.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't need a simple RPG story but it is a nice change off from what you typically get out of an RPG. "Wait, you mean the bad guy is really a good guy who is from the future of another dimension that is also my father?! AND HE IS TRYING TO SAVE THE WORLD?"

But that's just me venting. Because I'm an asshole like that.

Part of me wants to indulge in the class videos and skills and such but I also want some of it to be a surprise to me even though the game is two months away. 

This OXM ten minute video I think is one of the better previews of the game:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2012)

Getting excited about this no story game? . Whatever to having standards.. Wait this doesn't apply to anyone here :rofl.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

You're adorable.  :3

It does quite a bit of exploration and 'doing useless shit' syndrome (AKA, Elder Scrolls) aside from the combat which is pretty cool.  I saw one video where the guy spent like 10 minutes  levitating around between rooftops, and then threw a guard off and you could see him spray blood when he hit the ground.  Then he got arrested.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Obvious troll is obvious.

Yeah, part of that is in the beginning of the OXM video I just posted.  He floats on the rooftops briefly, grabs a guard, and tosses him off. He also makes mention of picking up crates and throwing them at small children.

I also like the night cycle of the game. Going through at night sounds like it would be rather exciting. And again, I'm pretty psyched about what I've seen so far of the awesome character creation.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't need a simple RPG story but it is a nice change off from what you typically get out of an RPG. "Wait, you mean the bad guy is really a good guy who is from the future of another dimension that is also my father?! AND HE IS TRYING TO SAVE THE WORLD?"
> 
> But that's just me venting. Because I'm an asshole like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Lamb - It seemed much deeper than Skyrim to me. Aside from being able to customize legs (which includes the legs, thighs, and hip size/shape) separately, musculature, more detailed hair color (seems like you pick a hair color, then can "detail" it - I guess maybe change shades or some kind of highlights?), heterochromia (as opposed to just "one eye that's gold/red/black/white and another regular colored eye" like in Skyrim, Dragon's Dogma you can have two eyes of any different color - there's an option for "Eye Color" then "Left Eye Color" that has all the same colors)... there's also the ability to customize your stance (ranging from "ladylike" to "macho") and your posture (ranging from "timid" to "intimidating"). The face-paint isn't that extensive, only like 18 different kinds I believe... but the scarring in customization also includes body/arm scarring with 48 different combinations... as opposed to Skyrim which has like ten different facial scars.

Also as opposed to just rotating your character, the character creation allows you to change your character's facial expression and their posing stance inside the creator to get different views of your character. I can't tell you how many times I made what looked like a good character (namely in BioWare games) only to see it looks like garbage because of a particular facial expression.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

And then you wear a helmet and see none of it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

That's why I never wear helmets in games. 

I think the only one I wore in Skyrim was like the Ebony one.

Life would be easier if they included "invisible helmet" options.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm kidding; Demon's/Dark Souls have fairly extensive facial customization, and I always mess with them and I rarely ever see it.   I do like the trend, however, of customizing the actual body structure, so not every woman is a lythe elf and every man a linebacker.  

Dark Souls even let you play around with scrawny and fat body types.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lamb - It seemed much deeper than Skyrim to me. Aside from being able to customize legs (which includes the legs, thighs, and hip size/shape) separately, musculature, more detailed hair color (seems like you pick a hair color, then can "detail" it - I guess maybe change shades or some kind of highlights?), heterochromia (as opposed to just "one eye that's gold/red/black/white and another regular colored eye" like in Skyrim, Dragon's Dogma you can have two eyes of any different color - there's an option for "Eye Color" then "Left Eye Color" that has all the same colors)... there's also the ability to customize your stance (ranging from "ladylike" to "macho") and your posture (ranging from "timid" to "intimidating"). The face-paint isn't that extensive, only like 18 different kinds I believe... but the scarring in customization also includes body/arm scarring with 48 different combinations... as opposed to Skyrim which has like ten different facial scars.



Right after I typed that, I realized I was wrong. I do like the interface for the character creation screen, having all of the images shown on the screen, instead of having to scroll through a bunch of cryptically named styles that I have to look at on my character to make my decision.


And _Skyrim_ was a bad choice, since it has very limited customization as far as body goes, other than in the realm of race.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm kidding; Demon's/Dark Souls have fairly extensive facial customization, and I always mess with them and I rarely ever see it.   I do like the trend, however, of customizing the actual body structure, so not every woman is a lythe elf and every man a linebacker.
> 
> Dark Souls even let you play around with scrawny and fat body types.



This does what _Dark Souls_ did, but to a larger extent, you can have  your character be different ranges of muscular, whether you wish to be in shape or Mr. Universe. To being slightly opulent to rotund!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2012)

At nighttime, the game literally becomes Doom 3, you can't see shit more than one meter away, even with the lantern and the enemies take a turn to Dark Fantasy, with zombies, skeletons and even Liches spawning to fuck your shit. That is fucking cool righ there.

I don't know about you guys but I'm getting the biggest hump possible for my short ass character. 

Quasimodo's gonna rape some dragons and climb some cities, Hunchback of Notre Dame style.

Also, took you long enough to notice how awesome this game is looking, Krory. You jet-lagged douchebag.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I couldn't comment on Dark Souls as I have yet to play it. I was debating between getting that and The Witcher 2. I didn't even know Dark Souls had character customization.  But still... Dragon's Dogma and Dark Souls seems to be top-dogs when it comes to character customization. Shits all over BioWare customization (not that it's hard to do).


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

@Death - I had an eye on it early on but then I thought it disappeared and admittedly Capcom made me question it slightly (even though I'm one of very, very few people looking forward to the DmC reboot). But I was looking around for RPGs and it caught my eye again so I set out and watched some trailers. Because until then all I knew of was the Griffin battle, and only heard of three classes and didn't even know you could create your own character (thought the queer little ginger boy was the one you got stuck with).

My reaction was pretty much this:

(ﾉ `Д?)ﾉ ミ┻━┻ WHY THE FUCK DID I NOT WANT THIS GAME BEFORE?! WHY DO I NOT HAVE THIS FUCKING GAME RIGHT NOW?!

But yeah. I'm loving the whole night-time scenery. Especially with zombies coming out and like in that OXM video, when the dude did a huge firespell and you just see the silhouettes of all the zombies. I'd just leave my Pawns behind and high-tail it the fuck out of there. "YOU GUYS HOLD THEM OFF. I'M GOING... TO UH... GET HELP. YEAH. HELP."

And then fall off a cliff because you can't see a foot in front of you.

But yeah... I'm telling as many friends as I can about this game, and birthday money I receive will be going to pre-order this.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

Dark Souls is continuing the trend, but I agree this looks better.

Hopefully it spreads to other companies, but when FROM and Capcom are pioneering things for Western styled RPGs, it says something.  You can make your character a goddamn fatass in Dark Souls if you really want to, and you can also be a beanpole if that's your thing; it just seems Dragon's Dogma is going another step in a more interesting direction, which is good.

People compare Dark Souls and Witcher all the time, but no relation.  Witcher has more of a story aspect; Dark Souls more of an action element.  Both awesome.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I think Dark Souls would be more up my alley because honestly, I'm a sucker for customization. As much as I love story in games, I'll completely ignore a shit story if I get to spend two or three hours just sculpting out a character. But I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that, what can I say.

Only reason I stayed away from Dark Souls is I'm a pussy gamer. I hear people go "It's so hard!" and then people go "Psh, it's not hard, you just suck." and then people go "This game is so hard it's UNFAIR!" and then people go "Man, I died twenty times and it was the best thing ever!" and then people like "This game is too easy." and then I just give up. If I had a demo or something it'd be nice because asking someone "How hard is it?" is basically asking for trouble.

And again, I'm a pussy gamer. The only games I've beaten on hard are super piss-easy games like Mass Effects, Alan Wake, The Force Unleashed, BioShock... shit like that.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think Dark Souls would be more up my alley because honestly, I'm a sucker for customization. As much as I love story in games, I'll completely ignore a shit story if I get to spend two or three hours just sculpting out a character. But I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that, what can I say.
> 
> Only reason I stayed away from Dark Souls is I'm a pussy gamer. I hear people go "It's so hard!" and then people go "Psh, it's not hard, you just suck." and then people go "This game is so hard it's UNFAIR!" and then people go "Man, I died twenty times and it was the best thing ever!" and then people like "This game is too easy." and then I just give up. If I had a demo or something it'd be nice because asking someone "How hard is it?" is basically asking for trouble.
> 
> And again, I'm a pussy gamer. The only games I've beaten on hard are super piss-easy games like Mass Effects, Alan Wake, The Force Unleashed, BioShock... shit like that.



I feel that the fact that all discussion about _Dark Souls_ became about its difficulty made me begin to hate all discussion of it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

It's greatly exaggerated on both ends; it's not impossibly hard, nor is is incredibly easy.  Most difficulty comes from playing like an idiot, and some comes from level design.  All of the combat is entirely up the player, including blocking, dodging, attacking and managing things like Stamina, so no fancy combos or QTEs.  Still lots of fun to be had with the combat, though.

Customization is insane if you're creative.  There are no classes of which to speak, so however you wish to make your character (Holy Paladin with Miracles, Sword and Shield; Pure berserker with light armor, heavy axes and no shield, Heavy Knight with Greatshields, Large Swords and Pyromancy the side, you name it) so it doesn't guide you to it but the amount of armor/weapons/magic in the game is pretty cool.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's greatly exaggerated on both ends; it's not impossibly hard, nor is is incredibly easy.  Most difficulty comes from playing like an idiot, and some comes from level design.  All of the combat is entirely up the player, including blocking, dodging, attacking and managing things like Stamina, so no fancy combos or QTEs.  Still lots of fun to be had with the combat, though.
> 
> Customization is insane if you're creative.  There are no classes of which to speak, so however you wish to make your character (Holy Paladin with Miracles, Sword and Shield; Pure berserker with light armor, heavy axes and no shield, Heavy Knight with Greatshields, Large Swords and Pyromancy the side, you name it) so it doesn't guide you to it but the amount of armor/weapons/magic in the game is pretty cool.



Honestly, what I think made the game "difficult" is there was a penalty for dying beyond just having to redo what you already did. But still, I loved _Dark Souls_, it had so much going for it, and instead of discussing those aspects, people just talk about how difficult it is or is not.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

That's where the hype came from.

Both games have so much more to offer, and have such unique styles, it really is sad to seem them basically praised for "ITS SO HARD LOL."  I rarely talk about the difficulty, and never enjoy having to discuss it; I've played far harder games, and probably will in the future.  It was hard, but it's not Megaman or Touhou.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

What kind of penalty do you have for dying?

Also, how much of it is actual skill? And how much is luck?

By luck, I mean, "This enemy has a one-hit kill move that can't be blocked. He may use it. He my not. He used it at the start of your fight, so you died. Sucks for you. Just keep reloading until he DOESN'T use it first and hope you can beat him before that."


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2012)

Besides some questionable fall deaths I'd say Dark Souls is hard but fair. Most of my deaths resulted from impatience and trying to rush things. 

As for Dragon's Dogma, I really like how they've gone about designing some of the monsters. The chimera for example is based off classic depictions that had the goat head just sticking out of the lion's back. 

The cyclops caught my eyes the most though. They have tusks. The designers seemed to have based its look on the theory that the cyclops myth originated from dwarf elephant skulls and mistaking the hole for the trunk for an eye.

And I want to be able to carry a pig or goblin to the highest point in the game and throw it off


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> What kind of penalty do you have for dying?
> 
> Also, how much of it is actual skill? And how much is luck?
> 
> By luck, I mean, "This enemy has a one-hit kill move that can't be blocked. He may use it. He my not. He used it at the start of your fight, so you died. Sucks for you. Just keep reloading until he DOESN'T use it first and hope you can beat him before that."



In a really simplified sense, you lose all your unspent 'experience.' 

There are places called Bonfires that act as spawn points for when you die (whichever you rested at last, you respawn at); they replenish your HP, Magic and your healing items, and also respawn all the enemies on the map.  When you die, you leave a 'bloodstain' that, if you get to it without dying, can be used to reclaim all your lost 'experience.'

And, aside from some "OH COME ON" spots in the game (which are surmountable), it's all about you thinking and not playing recklessly.  It's rarely unfair, and most rewards critical thinking and doesn't reward playing it like God of War.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

It entirely sounds like you may be able to do that, Aku. As I mentioned, one video I saw, a guy picked up a goblin and just walked off with him. 

And yeah, I heard about "traps" in Dark Souls - but said friend told me basically you can't see them coming which sounds borderline unfair to me. But I don't know, I didn't play, so I can't judge.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> What kind of penalty do you have for dying?
> 
> Also, how much of it is actual skill? And how much is luck?
> 
> By luck, I mean, "This enemy has a one-hit kill move that can't be blocked. He may use it. He my not. He used it at the start of your fight, so you died. Sucks for you. Just keep reloading until he DOESN'T use it first and hope you can beat him before that."



You drop all your accrued currency/experience and curse resistance on the spot where you die, and have to get back to that spot without dying again, or it is lost forever. That said it really is not the end of the world to lose those things, but it can lead to some rage when you lose them permanently.

And there's no luck to it. There are enemies that have 1-hit kill moves, and they use them constantly, you just learn to recognize their very obvious tells and get out of the way or master countering.



C_Akutabi said:


> Besides some questionable fall deaths I'd say Dark Souls is hard but fair. Most of my deaths resulted from impatience and trying to rush things.
> 
> As for Dragon's Dogma, I really like how they've gone about designing some of the monsters. The chimera for example is based off classic depictions that had the goat head just sticking out of the lion's back.
> 
> ...



Me and my party of pawns will definitely spend at least some time tossing the old pig-


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> It entirely sounds like you may be able to do that, Aku. As I mentioned, one video I saw, a guy picked up a goblin and just walked off with him.



Oh I was well aware of such things. I was the one who posted this after all



Has this been confirmed as full, continuous open world like Skyrim or is the map divided into zones?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Oh I was well aware of such things. I was the one who posted this after all
> 
> 
> 
> Has this been confirmed as full, continuous open world like Skyrim or is the map divided into zones?



Open world littered with Dungeons, and I think I read there is only one city.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks to me like it's continuous open world (obviously hear a lot of comparisons to Skyrim and Oblivion), but can't say for certain really.

And yeah, as Lamb said, there's only one city.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

If you have Facebook, there's an Interactive Map thing


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's a  of some questions answered, as well as a big list of videos. The only obvious misinformation I see is the release dates.

EDIT: There's definitely more misinformation it seems, so I'll just delete the list and let you click the link at your own discretion.

On February 11th, on the official tumblr, it was said there was  for both male and female, including same sex relationships. However,  - ONLY TWO DAYS LATER - it is said there is no actual romantic relationships, but you can increase affinity with characters and future quests may depend on this (go to 1:25:46 I believe it is for the question).


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Here's a  of some questions answered, as well as a big list of videos. The only obvious misinformation I see is the release dates.
> 
> EDIT: There's definitely more misinformation it seems, so I'll just delete the list and let you click the link at your own discretion.
> 
> On February 11th, on the official tumblr, it was said there was  for both male and female, including same sex relationships. However,  - ONLY TWO DAYS LATER - it is said there is no actual romantic relationships, but you can increase affinity with characters and future quests may depend on this (go to 1:25:46 I believe it is for the question).


He didn't say there wouldn't be romance, but that he couldn't really talk about that (which I assume means it might be a plot element or his way of saying no without saying no as he did through out the freakin video), but that affinity would be important for the Pawn system (which just makes sense).

Also, this just struck me. This is a Capcom game and the voice acting and writing (admittedly this is based on trailers and limited gameplay footage) don't seem terrible. I didn't see any "business men with standards" or flat statements of someone being "coo". It's a small thing, but I'd be lying if I didn't confess that it really makes me happy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

You make a valid point. 

And yeah. The voice acting isn't as good as some extraordinary games but from what I've heard so far it's definitely at least trumped Skyrim.

Which isn't exactly hard to do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

This game is very interesting.

Is it going to be boring or fun?
Is it going to have replay value or will it be easy?
Will it be long or short?
Can I fuckin' customize my abilities and weapons?
IS THERE TITTIES?!?!?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to say yes, it will be fun.

I'm not sure if it will be easy but replay value depends on your feelings of character customization and how severely the choices you make impact the story, since they said there will be choices to make.

Capcom said 30 hours for the main quest - 100 hours if you want to do everything in a playthrough.

Define "customize abilities/weapons"? You get weapons, not sure about how you can customize them. Each class has their own unique abilities, not sure if you can customize them in any way but it sounds like you can multi-class so it's possible in the end to be, say, a two-handed sword wielder who can still cast magic. Capcom has been doing some videos highlighting some features - they've done two on Pawns, and one on classes. The next one, which is up on the 28th of March, will be about customization.

I CAN ONLY HOPE.

Also, apparently max level is 199.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Cross-class skills are kinda fun I guess. 

I like to customize my equipment beyond just having some +5 armor or lightning enchant that most games give you (Skyrim). Like what Kingdoms of Amalur did, but not as generic. Like Diablo II.

But that's secondary to the actual gameplay and replayability.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I assume we'll find out more on the 28th of any kind of weapon customization. The only thing I know of are weapon enchantments from caster classes (Pawns who are spellcasters like a Mage or Sorceror will automatically cast enchantments on your weapons).


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2012)

This game will easily net me a hundred hours of hovering around rooftops and throwing boxes and people below.  GOTYAY.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Just found a  for Dragon's Dogma. Again, not sure how old this is and there's some misinformation that has already had other contradicting info (namely about the demo and the number of NPCs).

To summarize the info...

1. There is an "extensive amount of equipment" and players will be able to upgrade armor and weapons via a crafting system (looks like I was wrong, too - I think the 28th's video is about the crafting system).

2. They say DD's world isn't about pure size (means it's small, probably, though the map for the OXM preview seemed decent and it was said previously it will take 1 to 2 hours to cross the map entirely), it's focus is on richness and the variety of environments. This interview also claims there are over 400 fully voiced NPCs (previous reports said 200 or 250) with their own unique looks and personalities.

3. There will be "ferrystones" that you can use to fast travel to certain areas.

4. They say there's no mention of a demo which means this is at least a month or two old.

5. No cross-platform Pawn sharing.

6. Again, game is 30 hours for main quest... here they say 'hundreds of hours' to see and do everything.

7. You cannot control your Pawns directly but give commands with the D-pad. You can also control their disposition by encouraging or discouraging certain behaviors (such as healing other party members, or focusing on larger enemies). Pawns can learn knowledge such as enemy weaknesses or the lay of the land of certain areas and even where hidden treasures are located. So if you use your Pawn to explore an area, fight a golem, and find a hidden treasure... if someone else "hires" your Pawn, your Pawn will be able to tell that person about the area, the golem's weakness, and where to find the treasure.

8. The Arisen (your character) will not speak in cutscenes, but you can pick a voice during customization.

9. (skip)

10. Your Main Pawn travels with you throughout the entire game and the role in the story will unfold as you go through the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

When a game claims "100s of hours to 'see and do everything'" it just screams "boring sidequests" in my face.

I hope they have nice challenges in there.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2012)

When CMX posts it just screams "nothing ever will make me happy again."

I just hope he finds happiness.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

CMX will never be happy, he's in a mid-life crisis.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

More like an all-life crisis.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 23, 2012)

Haven't even finish Skyrim after the whole bug and lagging graphics, looking forward to this. Don't like the dual classes though, Mage> sorcerer >???

I don't want to combine with anything else


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

There's three "base" classes - Mage, Strider, and Fighter.

Then there's three "advanced" classes - Sorcerer, Archer, and Warrior.

Then there's three "hybrid" classes - Mystic Knight, Assassin, and Magic Archer (or as it's now affectionately called, the Marcher).

Not sure how exactly it all works yet, but eh.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2012)

I just hope the 2-handed classes aren't entirely one-dimensional.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Then just combine them with the not-two-handed-classes to make your own awesome-two-handed-class.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't think this was coming out so soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be happy when they make a good RPG for me to play.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Besides some questionable fall deaths I'd say Dark Souls is hard but fair. Most of my deaths resulted from impatience and trying to rush things.
> 
> As for Dragon's Dogma, I really like how they've gone about designing some of the monsters. The chimera for example is based off classic depictions that had the goat head just sticking out of the lion's back.
> 
> ...



That's one of the things I like about Dragon's Dogma's presentation. It really comes off very faithful with its realistic and classic depictions of mythological/fantasy monsters. In these times where every fantasy game developer struggles to individualize their own artstyle and creature design, this actually comes off as a breath of fresh hair.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll be happy when they make a good RPG for me to play.



Go replay Chrono Trigger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I already did that a couple weeks back.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2012)

Also, I've seen the first Capcom-Unity DD stream with Itsuno and I distinctively remember him saying that there won't be any romance in the game. The guy doesn't really gives a shit about it from how he reacted to the question, he's there to focus on the action and gameplay.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I already did that a couple weeks back.



Well go do it again!  Or play DQ or something. idk man.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

With this game coming out watch how a Dark Souls sequel/prequel will magically have a better story now .


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2012)

> Also, I've seen the first Capcom-Unity DD stream with Itsuno and I distinctively remember him saying that there won't be any romance in the game. The guy doesn't really gives a shit about it from how he reacted to the question, he's there to focus on the action and gameplay.



Which is what any sane person wants.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, there's a lot of misinformation about the game right now.  People and Itsuno saying, "Nope, no romances!"

Then the official tumblr said in February, "Yup! Romances for both genders, including same-sex!"

Then again in the stream that I posted previously (which was one or two days after that tumblr post) when asked if you can pursue romantic relationships, the translator for Itsuno said that "We can't really get into specific relationships," and then goes on to explain affinity.

The whole character affinity thing sounds pretty cool, though. Much better than what you typically get - like the shit BioWare promises. With affinity resulting in getting items from characters, or even affecting future quests.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory, where are you getting this information about cross classing your character?

From what I've seen the class system is mostly restrictive (which makes sense in a party based game, where you want a balanced party). The only way you can wield a 2-handed sword and be a caster is if the class Mystic Knight can do that. I think whoever gave you that information is confusing cross class with the fact that there are "hybrid classes", but the hybrid classes are each their own beast.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 23, 2012)

better be romance, I want an husbando


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like the "cross-class" was just early misconceptions for what turns out to be the "hybrid" classes - Magick Archer, Mystic Knight, and Assassin.



> The player-character is your usual class-designed fare – after choosing an initial style (Mage, Fighter or Strider) you can then evolve and cross-pollinate your class with others to create further iterations (our current favourite being the Magic Archer who shoots INVISIBLE ARROWS).



I do remember watching a video saying something about being able to do a two-hander with magic abilities. Maybe that's the Mystic Knight?  I'd have to find the video again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well go do it again!  Or play DQ or something. idk man.


 Nah. 

I'll just wait for Diablo III.


And maybe Dragon's Dogma once I'm tired of Diablo III.


In the interim I will watch a lot of porn.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Looks like the "cross-class" was just early misconceptions for what turns out to be the "hybrid" classes - Magick Archer, Mystic Knight, and Assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember watching a video saying something about being able to do a two-hander with magic abilities. Maybe that's the Mystic Knight?  I'd have to find the video again.



Well I just watched some footage of the Mystic Knight and found him... interesting. Admittedly, there were very few skills used, but the skills weren't what I had expected. I had thought it would be the typical magic knight or crusader class, tank + team support, and the Mystic Knight definitely was a tank, but he seemed extremely offense oriented. It looks like his uniqueness comes from losing the mage's ability to cast from a distance, the spells the Mystic Knight used were all cast on him or near him, for instance he enchanted his own weapon with fire and the summoned an ice orb next to himself that upon striking it would launching homing icicles. He also had an odd jump, which similar to the Assassin's double jump, allows him to jump after jumping, but instead of allowing him to reach a higher height, his allowed him to charge straight forward for a short distance.

Actually, _all_ of the hybrid classes look extremely interesting, especially considering that they're classes that can only be played by the Arisen.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm really loving the ideas behind those hybrid classes, especially the Magic Archer and Mystic Knight. For some reason I feel like I won't want to be extremely melee-oriented in this game, but a nice blend of melee/magic is right up my alley. Assuming that's what a Mystic Knight is. Magic Archer seems awesome as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I want to make a character that is naked and has big boobies. 

And maybe kill a dragon with her fists.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm definitely going to be rocking a Strider/Ranger/Assassin type. That's always my preference. 

I kind of wish there were more hybrid classes. Unless maybe they're managing to keep some of them under wraps. That would be very nice, but I won't hold my breath.

Either way, still looks amazing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I am reserving all judgement until I play it. And I'm not gonna play it until I got some safety net, like a return policy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Well there's going to be a demo as well.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm really loving the ideas behind those hybrid classes, especially the Magic Archer and Mystic Knight. For some reason I feel like I won't want to be extremely melee-oriented in this game, but a nice blend of melee/magic is right up my alley. Assuming that's what a Mystic Knight is. Magic Archer seems awesome as well.



Magick Archer is definitely going to be one of the first classes I work towards. The ability to switch between raining fire, ice, and light on smaller minions and then climbing up a cyclops face and stabbing him in the genitals.



Krory said:


> I'm definitely going to be rocking a Strider/Ranger/Assassin type. That's always my preference.
> 
> I kind of wish there were more hybrid classes. Unless maybe they're managing to keep some of them under wraps. That would be very nice, but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Either way, still looks amazing



If they are, they are sneaky bastards and I luv them. But they won't so I love them.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

I hope those aren't the only classes. Doesn't seem that deep.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well there's going to be a demo as well.


 Don't trust demos. 

Not EVA!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

Perhaps more classes could be patched in later? Or even available as DLC. We know how Capcom loves DLC. They won't be able to resist. Extra classes really seems like something Capcom would make as DLC. 



Lamb said:


> Magick Archer is definitely going to be one of the first classes I work towards. The ability to switch between raining fire, ice, and light on smaller minions and then climbing up a cyclops face and stabbing him in the genitals.



This too, I want to rain hell on those little bitches.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't forget costume DLC


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

If some costume DLC involved popular Monster Hunter armor sets I wouldn't mind buying some if they weren't too expensive.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

No Story Monster Hunter is not allowed in this game


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Obvious troll is still super obvious.

@Lamb

>Climb up cyclops face
>Stab in genitals

DO YOU KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT CYCLOPES THAT I DON'T?

Also I hope the Berserk costumes they have come to the states, even if as DLC. Though it'd be nicer if they had Gutts' Berserker armor instead of his Band of Hawk armor.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been places.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

If you think MH has a story then I don't know what to tell you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I wish Monster Hunter was playable. Sounds kinda fun.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Obvious sign of a troll: Responds to imaginary posts.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

Monster Hunter is like Dark Souls. Fun game but no story so you have to guess whats going on in the game.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

What's the point of these posts? And Dark Souls had a story.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 23, 2012)

I've played Monster Hunter Freeom/2/ Unite, and Monster Hunter on the ps2. I played Demon Souls and Darks, I own all the games I mentioned and they are nothing alike. I don't see why you're even comparing them to Dragon Dogma when its nothing like that either


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

Monster Hunter is just mindless killing. The NPCs don't talk to you. Dark souls does but they don't give you enough information to know about the game. Same thing. Can't expect much from this game, just action but the story will have no weight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I like mindless killing.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

...


People are easy to please these days.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Monster Hunter is just mindless killing. The NPCs don't talk to you. Dark souls does but they don't give you enough information to know about the game. Same thing. Can't expect much from this game, just action but the story will have no weight.



Do you want a hug?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

As I've said thrice before...

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

It's better to ignore him. After my first few arguments with him about MH, I just stopped trying. Now I just find it funny to watch when he tries to troll but no one takes the bait.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I was looking through the OXM video again and took notice of the Pawn's menu screen.

Seems they have several menus on their status screen: Bestiary (Foe Knowledge), Quests (Quest Knowledge), Travels (Area Knowledge).

Obviously each menu has the list of all of the monsters the Pawn has faced, quests they participated in, and areas they have explored. Each one goes up to a three star rating. I assume this relates to what was mentioned previously about their ability to help your character (or others if they are hired by other players) with enemy weaknesses, treasure and information about the area, and I guess perhaps hints about the quests they've already done?

Pretty nifty. Didn't know about the "Quest Knowledge" before.

Also, Pawns can pick up loot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

vince lee said:


> so, is this game better than skyrim?


 It isn't even out yet. 


But I think this is like asking if RPGs are better than FPS games.



They are, but some people really love FPS.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 23, 2012)

CMX lumping Skyrim with FPSs

Tempted to neg


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

It's CMX, though.

You know how he is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't lump it in with FPS games. I was making a comparison of comparisons.


I could say the same thing about Coke being better than Diet Coke, but some people like Diet Coke.


Or Dark Chocolate is better than Milk Chocolate.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Then the comparison was inane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

No, it was just a poor one I suppose.


A better one would be sex is better than not having sex, but some people don't have dicks.


Wait, that is also bad. 


Skyrim is shit.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> ...
> 
> 
> People are easy to please these days.





Trolls are so uninspired these days...

Oh wait. I've got a green name. I almost forgot about that. So rather than complaining that trolls are too boring, I can just ban the boring ones and keep the funny ones around for amusement.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Trolls are so uninspired these days...
> 
> Oh wait. I've got a green name. I almost forgot about that. So rather than complaining that trolls are too boring, I can just ban the boring ones and keep the funny ones around for amusement.



Do it.

I'll give you a nickel and love.

Wait, I'm not a boring troll, am I?!


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I was looking through the OXM video again and took notice of the Pawn's menu screen.
> 
> Seems they have several menus on their status screen: Bestiary (Foe Knowledge), Quests (Quest Knowledge), Travels (Area Knowledge).
> 
> ...



Aye, but I've heard you have to specifically set them to do that and if you do, your pawns will stop everywhere to smash everything always. Which I love. Plus, I think the importance of weight will probably force you to be mindful of what you let your pawns carry. IMMERSION!!!!!~


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Do it.
> 
> I'll give you a nickel and love.
> 
> Wait, I'm not a boring troll, am I?!



A nickel and love will get you five cents. /cynicism


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Or five cents and syphilis.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

just wanna say: capes!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2012)

Lamb said:


> just wanna say: capes!



Where!?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]sz-4zMLSkTk[/YOUTUBE]

5:28, guy is clearly wearing a cape!


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

FUCK YEAH, CAPES!

And thanks to Community, any time I hear the word "cape" I now want to yell, "Six seasons and a movie!"


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

I think, i think i want this. 

I like the interacting with enemies, if i can jump on the back of a dragon while it wreaks havoc against my pawns it'll be my game of the forever.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Well it seems you can do that to the Hydra, Griffin, Golem, and Cyclops so far so I imagine it's not different for the dragons and drakes you encounter. 

And if you have a Fighter on your team, they can use their shield to launch you upwards to get more air and jump up higher onto an enemy.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well it seems you can do that to the Hydra, Griffin, Golem, and Cyclops so far so I imagine it's not different for the dragons and drakes you encounter.
> 
> And if you have a Fighter on your team, they can use their shield to launch you upwards to get more air and jump up higher onto an enemy.



You can also fly harpies!


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I saw that, too!  So epic.

GOTYAY right here.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well it seems you can do that to the Hydra, Griffin, Golem, and Cyclops so far so I imagine it's not different for the dragons and drakes you encounter.
> 
> And if you have a Fighter on your team, they can use their shield to launch you upwards to get more air and jump up higher onto an enemy.



Yeah i've only seen the Hydra video really good to hear it carries to other large enemies. The launching in the air is awesome, i think the possibilities for epic battles in this is pretty high.

I watched some of the video Lamb posted where it delved into the night cycle, looks like it'll be tense.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2012)

So this is Skyrim but Japanese?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, the night cycle looks like it makes it downright a survival horror game.

Hell, even just going into the forest in day time makes it pretty dark - dark enough to the point that I saw someone literally walk right into a chimera without seeing it.  So epic.

And yeah, a griffin fight was the first I saw and it showed the character jumping up and grabbing onto the griffin's leg as it took to the air to climb up and stab it. I don't know if you can climb chimeras but you can definitely do it to cyclopes and golems, which was just awesome. It was also fun watching a character climb a few platforms nearby to get higher up, then jumped off of the highest part to land on top of a golem. 

So much awesome shit in this game.

I'm guessing some enemies will have their own various weaknesses aside from things like elements. One video had a character's Pawns yelling out for the character to shoot a cyclops in the eye and a video also showed how he used a strong fire spell on a cyclops, aiming at its arm, and caused it to drop its giant mace, providing a huge advantage. I hope there's a lot more of stuff like that.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2012)

Vino said:


> So this is Skyrim but Japanese?



It's really not like Skyrim, at all.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I WISH in Skyrim I could pick up helpless innocents and climb to up rooftops and just throw them off.

And it sounds like you can actually injure children in this since one guy made a comment about throwing crates at children. Not sure if it was a joke or what.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Where!?



Capes were confirmed when they showed the Gutts and Griffith DLC.

And at about 1 minute in the Drake video you can grapple onto and ride the Drake. 

[YOUTUBE]zGniMVtCA3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

You know I don't think half as many people really want to kill children if they didn't make them so damn annoying in Skyrim and Fallout.

I mean you REALLY want to kill those little annoying bastards, it's as if they're taunting you to kill them.

Where are the nice children in these games? 

I'm guessing every developer at Bethseda are horrible parents and probably hate their kids.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't agree with your opinion so you're a troll!


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Obvious troll response is obvious.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

So is there a central story to this game or they haven't revealed any info about that yet?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Just your very bland, typical medieval fantasy story.

You're a chosen one. Dragon doesn't like that. Plucks the heart from your body. You live on through some miracle. Now you must go kill the dragon and get your God damn heart back.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

DragonHeart? 

Will Sean Connery be in it? :33


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Trolls are so uninspired these days...
> 
> Oh wait. I've got a green name. I almost forgot about that. So rather than complaining that trolls are too boring, I can just ban the boring ones and keep the funny ones around for amusement.



Oh wait like I give a darn that you're a mod .


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

WE CAN ONLY HOPE!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Oh wait like I give a darn that you're a mod .



You're begging for a ban, aren't you?


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

Just get it over with Winny. 

Like ripping off an old bandaid, except this should be relatively painless.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

>Comes into a thread
>Insults the people rather than the game
>"u mad cuz i gots opinion?!"

Yup. Troll.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> You're begging for a ban, aren't you?



No I'm not but since you have so much power... .  NOT


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

lolbanned.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2012)

So, where were we? Oh right.

I like the sound of the Strider class, what with the high acrobatics and trap spam, but I'll probably end up using the Sorcerer. The charge time of the spells would be a pain, but that's what buddies are for.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone got a link to that Mystic Knight video?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone got a link to that Mystic Knight video?



[YOUTUBE]8P55pMd1y30[/YOUTUBE]

The first half of this vid is just Mystic Knight gameplay. He only really uses two skills, though.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 24, 2012)

In my opinion this looks better than Skyrim. What I always hated about a lot of modern RPGS is how horrible the combat is, and how limited you are in your adventure. Sure the world is huge in a game like Skyrim and theres a lot of cool stuff to do. I'm not insulting the game by any means, but for me the lack of combat kind of takes me out of the experience. If I am playing a role playing game, and I assume the role of a warrior I want to fight like a warrior.

Dragons Dogmas so far is showing up to be my perfect kind of RPG. Not only is the world huge and has your tradition RPG stuff. But the combat is awesome and very fast paced. Plus you can grab and creature, or throw any creature, climb roof tops and run, ect. The graphics are very nice, and the custom system seems like one of the best custom systems I seen in an RPG. 

My only worry about this game is that its Capcom. They will probably have 10 extra classes locked in on the disk and will sell it as DLC, or probably have half the world locked and sell it as DLC.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

People really take this "DLC on disc" thing out of hand sometimes.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2012)

Tell me about it. Companies have had DLC on the disc for over half a decade, yet people only ever seem to call out Capcom for it - and, even then, they exaggerate. I didn't hear anywhere near as many people complaining about Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

With a game that looks this good, I wouldn't mind paying Capcom for DLC, as long as it's not too expensive. The vanilla game will probably last me a good 100 hours anyway (with just one character). I love games like Monster Hunter, which is just repetitive grinding taken to the limit, so I can definitely spend a good chunk of my life doing stuff in this game over and over.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Tell me about it. Companies have had DLC on the disc for over half a decade, yet people only ever seem to call out Capcom for it - and, even then, they exaggerate. I didn't hear anywhere near as many people complaining about Mass Effect 3.



Actually with Mass Effect 3, I saw people talking about hiring lawyers to sue EA/BioWare because they say it's against their consumer rights. A lot of BioWare Network threads were shut down thanks to such talk. You gotta remember, this is the same fanbase that submitted them to the Federal Trade Commission over the game's ending.

The thing is, Capcom had a perfectly viable reason for having the content on the disc for situations like Street Fighter X Tekken that many dense people will never believe or understand... and it kind of saddens me that I live in that generation of self-entitled conspiracy theorists.

@Death-kun - Considering the level cap is 199, yeah... gonna take you a while if you want to max out.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2012)

I think they said they were going to try and make extensive and expansive DLC for this game (though I'm not surprised to see pre-order bonuses everywhere that seem far from extensive and expansive). But I would expect a lot of the DLC to be things like "cool new armor!" and "cool new weapon stuffs!". But I would appreciate something like "Gigantic desert full of giant scorpions and sand harpies and sand hydras with the boss being an ultimate grand Phoenix :3


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Death-kun - Considering the level cap is 199, yeah... gonna take you a while if you want to max out.



A level cap that isn't 100... or 80... or even... 30 (screw you, Fallout! )... 199 sounds so grand.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

I just hope the story isn't what Japanese people think Western fantasy fans like. =p


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

So looking at the stream from February, just some info about the character creation for those who haven't seen it (note: This applies to the male models but I'm willing to bet the female is just as extensive)...

There are 24 different face presets.

There are 40 different hair styles.
--Going into "Details" will allow you to choose from 21 different realistic hair colors.

There are 48 different face shapes.
--Going into "Details" will allow you to choose a face size on a 9-level scale from "Small" to "Large." You can also choose up to 21 different realistic skin tones. (Note: Your face size will, minutely, change your weight)

There are 36 different eye shapes.
--Going into "Details" will allow you to choose vertical position of the eyes from "Down" to "Up" on a 5-level scale. You can also choose the spacing from "Narrow" to "Wide" on a 5-level scale. You can change the eye size from "Small" to "Large" on a 5-level scale. You then can change the eye color from 21 different realistic colors (since there ARE people with violet eyes out there). You can then change the Left Eye Color, selecting from the same 21 colors.

They skipped brow choices.

There are 36 different nose shapes.
--Going into "Details" will allow you to change the vertical position from "Down" to "Up" on a 5-level scale. You can also change the size from "Small" to "Large" on a 5-level scale (this seems to mostly change nostril size).

There are 36 different mouth shapes.
--You can go into "Details" with the mouth but they didn't show what it entails. I imagine the typical lip size, placement, things of that nature.

They skipped ear choices.

And that's just for the face stuff...


----------



## Amuro (Mar 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I just hope the story isn't what Japanese people think Western fantasy fans like. =p



All it needs is generic fantasy story #1034 to stand with Western rpgs


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

NOTE: He went back and did the eyebrows after the body. There are 40 different eye brow choices. Going into Details will allow you to change Vertical Position from "Down" to "Up" on a 5-point scale. You can also change Spacing from "Narrow" to "Wide" on a 5-level scale. Brow Color can be chosen of the same 21 different hair colors.

For body...

There are 12 different presets. And it is rather varied. There are muscle men, there are scrawny fuckers, there are fatasses, and there are Bruce Lee bitches (if you have to ask, you'll never know).

In Stature, you can choose Height ranging from "Short" to "Tall" on a 9-level scale. There is also Weight and Skin Color which they don't go into.

You can change the musculature ranging from "Skinny" to "Bulky" on a 5-level scale.

There are 24 different facial hair options.
--Going into "Details" will allow you to change the facial hair color from the same 21 different hair colors.

There are 48 different scar layouts (with obvious things such as cut on the chin, slash across the face, then both the cut on the chin and slash across the face - counts as three different ones).

There are 16 different combinations of make-up (such just blush, just lipstick, or blush and lipstick together would be three). The last four in the make-up section are war/face-paint.
--Going into "Details" will let you change the color from the same 21 different colors as the eyes.
---And yes. You can give male characters make-up.

He skips Torso, Arms, Legs, and Stance, as well as Wrinkles and Color Adjustment.

Judging from screenshots before, Wrinkles have a Detail option that ranges on a 5-level scale from "Shallow" to "Deep." Stance has two options - Stance, of which there's a 5-level scale between "Ladylike" and "Macho" and Posture which has a 5-level scale from "Timid" to "Imposing." Judging from a screenshot, the females also have a 5-level scale "bust size" option with Musculature. There is also a screenshot of "Color Adjustment" that lets you change colors for Hair, Skin, Makeup and Eye. Strange thing is in here, it looks like there's a couple extra rows of colors that resemble in art computer programs of when you can mix your own preset-color (such as in MS Paint). 

Screenshots evidencing these are following.


*Spoiler*: __ 















The stream also did not get into the ability to follow zoom and rotate your character, as well as change pose and expression.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 24, 2012)

Gah i'm going to waste so much time with that.....


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Same.  I spend hours on SHITTY character customizers, like BioWare games. One that actually gives you _options_? Shit, son...


----------



## Amuro (Mar 24, 2012)

Same here i spent ages making my femshep now you give me something with more than five hairstyles and god knows how long i'll spend on it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

If the math works, that means you'll spend eight times as long since there's 40 hair styles. 

And also something many BioWare fans seem to want - namely from Mass Effect but even Dragon Age was fairly lacking in them - there are various long and semingly very long hair-styles for male characters.

Also, there seems to be very little cinematic foreplay to open.  The dragon attacks your village within the first like three minutes.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

In the stream from last month, they also explain the meaning of the title.

When the Arisen puts his hand on the scar left behind from the dragon removing his heart, he can hear the dragon "speaking" to him - saying things like "Take up arms." Basically this is called the "dragon's dogma" or the "dragon's teachings."


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

Classic case of "sounds cool in Japanese"?


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

There are weapons that can only be used by specific vocations, and there are some weapons that can be used by all vocations. But when asked about the number of total items, Itsuno said there was probably a little under 1,000 different weapons, armor, and equipment (by equipment they said, "Shields and attire and stuff.")


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> There are weapons that can only be used by specific vocations, and there are some weapons that can be used by all vocations. But when asked about the number of total weapons, Itsuno said there was probably a little under 1,000 different weapons.



1000 different pieces of equipment, not weapons.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

I already edited it, n00b.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

If the Mystic Knight class sucks big booty buttcheeks, I'll probably roll that Strider class.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm definitely going a Strider though I prefer it to the Ranger, since Ranger seems more archer-based and Strider is more like a regular rogue, it seems.

But Assassin, on the other hand... 

And the MARCHER.

EDIT: Also, it seems like there are different sizes of cyclopes (and I hope other monsters, too).


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

What's the difference between Strider, Assassin and Marcher? D:


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> What's the difference between Strider, Assassin and Marcher? D:



Strider uses bow and daggers only.

Assassin can use any weapon type other than magic.

Magick Archer uses a magic bow that allows him to fire a large amount of arrows at multiple targets at once.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

...so I can kill people with a greatsword as Ass? D:


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> ...so I can kill people with a greatsword as Ass? D:



Based on the explanation of the class, yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

GREATSWORD/BOW, GET

FUCK YOUR DRESSES


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Tell me about it. Companies have had DLC on the disc for over half a decade, yet people only ever seem to call out Capcom for it - and, even then, they exaggerate. I didn't hear anywhere near as many people complaining about Mass Effect 3.



You must have had your ears plugged o_0

Bioware received DEATH THREATS because of Javik the Prothean. The whole thing received a lot of heat from the community.

I'm loving the customization. I'm a sucker for customization.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, aside from Dark Souls - which I cannot comment on but am told it is very extensive - no other game I've played has had this level of character customization. And it sounds like you can change your class as you please (after a certain point), or vocation as it's called. 

Also I had read previously that it was said it would take 1 to 2 hours to cross the map, yet in the stream, Itsuno said 2 to 3 hours (around 4 in-game days).

Also, LOL at someone pointing out one of the fighter's attacks is absolutely identical to Dante's "Stinger" from Devil May Cry.  GEE. WONDER WHY.

And as mentioned previously, if all monsters follow the path of the cyclopes (which supposedly has different/various sizes), this will be extraordinary. I'm only about halfway through the stream right now, so need to finish. 

EDIT: Also, loving the Pawn Community... being able to share/show your pawns via Twitter/Facebook right from the game menu (or at least I'm hoping the 360 version will be similar to the PS3 version in this regard).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Bioware received DEATH THREATS because of Javik the Prothean. The whole thing received a lot of heat from the community.



Some self entitled nerds wrote an oversensationalized hate mail to Bioware? Call the internet cops!

God, as disappointed as I was with certain aspects of Mass Effect 3, the blowout that the game got was absolutely fucking retarded. One of the lowest points of the gaming community.



> Also, LOL at someone pointing out one of the fighter's attacks is absolutely identical to Dante's "Stinger" from Devil May Cry. GEE. WONDER WHY.



In the Itsuno stream, they also noticed that one of the Fighter's moves was pretty much identical to Dante's helm splitter.

One thing that caught my attention is that they've confirmed that gender actually has weight in certain specific quests and monster behavior. Apparently there's a monster that specifically prioritizes women. Probably with tentacles.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

I've seen some God awful communities, but BioWare "fans" are by far the worst I have ever seen.

I'm trying to think of a comparison so I can get a feeling of just how many pieces of equipment 1,000 would be.  Anyone know what's in Skyrim? Or Hell, any RPG?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2012)

1,000 sounds fairly standard to me. Skyrim probably has roughly close to that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks. Now I know whether to be excited or disappointed by that. 

But one thing Dragon's Dogma does have that they don't...

*CAPES*.

Six seasons and a movie.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

I just hope it's not 60% colorswaps.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not so much concerned with color swaps than movesets, but I'm guessing I'm thinking too much Dark/Demon's Souls in that regard.  Hopefully there's less swords and more non-standard weapons like Polearms, Halberds, Hammers and Axes.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know where the info comes from but a  said:



> ~Greatswords, staffs, bows, longswords, maces, hammers, tower shields, daggers and axes are just some of the weapons that the player can use.



Don't know of anything else with some information. 

I'd love some halberds and spears personally but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Krory will never get spears. Not in Skyrim, not in DD, not anywhere.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

It's true.

What the fuck is game developers' problem with spears and polearms?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 24, 2012)

Dark Souls has spears :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

DARK SOULS ISN'T DRAGON'S DOGMA.  FUCK THAT SHIT.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I've seen some God awful communities, but BioWare "fans" are by far the worst I have ever seen.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a comparison so I can get a feeling of just how many pieces of equipment 1,000 would be.  Anyone know what's in Skyrim? Or Hell, any RPG?



Clearly you've never been to steam forums.

"GODDAMNIT VALVE YOU GAVE US THIS FREE CONTENT AND ITS NOT GOOD ENOUGH! RARWAWRWRAWRWRARWRWR FUCK OFF!"


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

And yet still nothing compared to death and rape threats that pop up by the hundred per-day in the BioWare Forums.

And people _wonder_ why so many threads are closed and people are banned from there.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2012)

Valve was threatened on numerous occasions. There were even personal death threads to Gabe Newell demanding information on HLF3.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

Spears/halberds are uncommon in vidya game rpg's because they're generally only effective when an entire group wields them.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Spears/halberds are uncommon in vidya game rpg's because they're generally only effective when an entire group wields them.



Needs more Glaives/naginatas/guan dos.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Glaives would be awesome.  So would something like an iklwa to be paired with a shield.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Lances and Gunlances are in Monster Hunter, hopefully Capcom takes their own ideas and puts them in DD.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

That would be so sexy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Needs more Glaives/naginatas/guan dos.



Claw weapons too. Diablo showed me how awesome katars look on a warrior.



Although the weapon wishing is getting a little too eastern for Dragon's Dogma's setting.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, let's face it. They could give us just swords, bows, and staves and we would still eat it up.

Well, not necessarily...


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, let's face it. They could give us just swords, bows, and staves and we would still eat it up.
> 
> Well, not necessarily...



I would not be down with that. I'd like claws for my Magick Archer, but that's just me wanting to replay Dark Souls


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Then replay Dark Souls.

I SHALL PLAY THE SUPERIOR DRAGON'S DOGMA.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2012)

but I wanna be a cat. :<


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

THEN PLAY SKYRIM.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2012)

Figurative, not literal. :3


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 24, 2012)

You guys think I would be able to make Ned Stark or Jon Snow from Game of Thrones, with this custom system? If its that in depth then that alone is worth the buy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

I was able to make Ned Stark fairly well in Skyrim and I think this is drastically more extensive than Skyrim by every possibility.

I would say it's probably a safe possibility to make Jon Snow as well. With 40 different hairstyles, 24 presets, 48 face shapes, and 36 eye shapes, noses, and mouths... anything should be possible.

I like how they added the no-stealing aspect for when hiring another player's Pawn. If you hire the Pawn of another player, you can remove their equipment but that equipment will go right back to the inventory of the player that owns them.

You can equip them with your own items but if you leave that equipment on when you give it back to them, then they keep that equipment, too. Which actually is pretty useful because that means you can technically now find a way to give items to other players.

Oh, hey, and you can actually turn off the Pawn subtitle feed as well as change how often they speak.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

THERE IS A BARBER SHOP.

I AM SO SOLD.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> THERE IS A BARBER SHOP.
> 
> I AM SO SOLD.



More and more this game sounds like my dream RPG. The only thing that would make it amazing is if I can customize the barber to look like Ice Cube lmao.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But she sucks compared to batman



That's because she isn't Batman, duh

Not a good comparison at all.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> THERE IS A BARBER SHOP.
> 
> I AM SO SOLD.



pssh, it's not a real barber shop unless you can join the quartet.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

They can dye my eyebrows, that's all I care about.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 25, 2012)

Has romance been confirm yet?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Has romance been confirm yet?



I honestly don't see how it will work. I mean the supposed romantic interests would probably be the pawns, but they're supposed to be soulless hunks of flesh that exist only to serve the Arisen. I'd assume affinity has more to do with how much support a Pawn gives in the form of holding down smaller enemies or drawing the fire of larger enemies. I guess there could be a romance system between the Arisen and certain people within Grand Soren or the small villages that may or may not dot the landscape, including the female from the very beginning.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

I only want to romance Mercedes. 

I'm trying to plot out a character my Main Pawn before the game comes out.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> I only want to romance Mercedes.
> 
> I'm trying to plot out a character my Main Pawn before the game comes out.



Would it be wrong if I romanced someone, but did so as the youngest possible main character, making whomever is my romantic interest a p*d*p****?


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

I was actually thinking of making my Main Pawn a child character if possible, or as young as can go. A snotty, child mage... like Schierke from Berserk only more awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2012)

Let's get this hype train a-movin'.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Bitch, the hype train already left the station.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Pretty awesome showcase of some skills.

Definitely liking Mage's Frazil, Ranger's Flying Din (arrow grenade =D), and Sorcerer's Maelstrom.

I wonder if Maelstrom will be effective in throwing small enemies into the air or bringing flying enemies down.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

It also sounds like I'll definitely use a Mage more over a Sorcerer since apparently Sorcerers can't use curative/restorative spells.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> It also sounds like I'll definitely use a Mage more over a Sorcerer since apparently Sorcerers can't use curative/restorative spells.



But their attack spells look to be much more destructive, so I might rock a sorcerer for pure death to all things, and have a mage for healing and enchanting as one of my pawns, probably my main pawn. 

In fact, I think I want my early team to be Strider (me), Mage (main pawn), and then two Fighters.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2012)

All I really want is to be able to make a convincing Spell Sword.

I guess we can't do Paladin's, though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, I was going to do Strider (me), Mage (Main Pawn) and then probably another Strider and a Fighter or two Fighters.

Shame only you can be a Hybrid class. 

@Da Doctor - No Paladins, but not sure what Mystic Knights are capable of... I haven't watched anything on them. Marchers look pretty cool - since their arrows seem to be made out of magic.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2012)

Possibly.

I did like the two (three, counting Pyromancy) types of Magic in Dark and Demon's Souls.  Made RP more interesting and made you decide how you wanted to run with your magic set up, using Miracles or Magic, both having a distinct playstyle.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish there were more elements than the three (technically five) in Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 25, 2012)

This game looks really awesome and extensive. Hopefully it doesn't turn out to be shit.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Shame only you can be a Hybrid class.



It's probably more to do with programming than anything else. Hybrids are supposed to be able to respond to specific situations, which needs something more than the game's AI can probably handle.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Possibly.
> 
> I did like the two (three, counting Pyromancy) types of Magic in Dark and Demon's Souls.  Made RP more interesting and made you decide how you wanted to run with your magic set up, using Miracles or Magic, both having a distinct playstyle.



I liked magic in Dark Souls, but I disliked that it felt like it wasn't viable to be magic only.



Krory said:


> I wish there were more elements than the three (technically five) in Dragon's Dogma.



hmmmm, I'm a little confused by their supposedly only five elements, but I've clearly seen Ice, Fire, Wind, Lightning, Earth, and Dark.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

In the stream from February, Itsuno had said there was only Ice, Fire, Lightning/Thunder, Holy, and Dark. So I dunno.

Like I've said before... SO MUCH MISINFORMATION.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> In the stream from February, Itsuno had said there was only Ice, Fire, Lightning/Thunder, Holy, and Dark. So I dunno.
> 
> Like I've said before... SO MUCH MISINFORMATION.



I heard that too, but then we get screens and videos of sorcerers creating gigantic tornadoes and causing the earth to fracture beneath the feet of an opponent. So those "Elements" might just be used to allow resistances.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

I always liked Earth and Wind as elements so I'd be happy to see them. 

I want to check out more on the Mystic Knight, Marcher, and Assassin but alas... there's still two months and I don't want to ruin EVERYTHING for myself.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 25, 2012)

indeed, i am hoping for a lot of different elements since I never play anything other than magic users. I'll only use magic as well  no swords no nothing


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

All I care about is... BARBER SHOP.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

So in  (from March 16th), they actually say now the main quest will take the average player about 40 to 50 hours (whereas prior to this, it was said to be 30).

Also while you have infinite arrows, you can combine items with arrows to make special arrows such as poison, fire, or explosive.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

The only way they can fuck this up in the same way is make another Lost Planet 2.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

The AI already seems smarter than Lost Planet 2 (not that it was hard to do), so that's a plus.

Hell, it seems better than most AI in most games.

And worst case scenario, you can pick them up and throw them off a cliff to put them in their place.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2012)

SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 25, 2012)

Hitting the opponent makes them stagger


----------



## DedValve (Mar 25, 2012)

This game is looking good...but it's Capcom...what the fuck?

Then again I am a sucker for super customization and killing large beasts with weapons with my evil character


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

DedValve said:


> This game is looking good...but it's Capcom...what the fuck?
> 
> Then again I am a sucker for super customization and killing large beasts with weapons with my *evil* character



Don't know how much choice you're going to get there. I know the trailer mentions your character having some sort of "choice", but that might just be a superficial statement of you not having to do quests at any specific moment and being free to just roam and kill things.

Also, the "evil" acts, like picking up people and throwing them from the roof of a building, didn't seem to really have any effect on those people's opinion of you, nor did they seem to sad about losing all of their blood.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

On the  from Murata, who was in charge of text and scenario writing.



> The game is a “me-only experience”. Being someone that is not passive is the largest “choice”. In Dragon’s Dogma, there are several areas to make big and small choices (you may not even know you made a choice), the player progresses through the story like the movement of a bow. The biggest choice you can make in this game is that you are forced to make a difficult decision. At the big climax in the later half of the game, my (the player’s) actions up until that point (how they spent their time, what decisions they made), and think about how to live on. Of course, you don’t just feel the flow of the story that was prepared when you get there, but savour the idea that someone will experience it.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> On the  from Murata, who was in charge of text and scenario writing.



A very flowery way of saying your doing side-quests will cause your ending to be different. =D


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2012)

So, what Mass Effect was supposed to do?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2012)

I wonder how the class progression is going to go.

Like, is it just going to be linear as: Fighter -> Warrior -> Mystic Knight, or will you be able to cross-pick in order to get the mixed classes, i.e. Fighter -> Sorcerer/Mage -> Mystic Knight?

The mage class looks like massive weaksauce, but the Sorcerer looks BOSS.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Pretty much. 

On the 3/16 stream, it's also mentioned that there are some side quests that make the player make moral choices such as to kill a certain person or let them live.

Some classes have abilities (not skills), such as the Assassin can gain an ability that makes them more powerful at night. And there are some mid-air skills.

Also... yeah. There will be lots of "robust" DLC for the game apparently. 

@Hanga - If what I've seen is correct the last line of classes are Hybrid classes.

Mystic Knight = Fighter/Warrior and Mage/Sorcerer
Magick Archer = Strider/Ranger and Mage/Sorcerer
Assassin = Strider/Ranger and Fighter/Warrior

I'm going to assume for Hybrid it has to be the Advanced class, but I dunno.

And if it matters, Mages are the only one that can use healing magic. Though Sorcerer's magic is much more powerful.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2012)

Rule of Cool > Functionality


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I wonder how the class progression is going to go.
> 
> Like, is it just going to be linear as: Fighter -> Warrior -> Mystic Knight, or will you be able to cross-pick in order to get the mixed classes, i.e. Fighter -> Sorcerer/Mage -> Mystic Knight?
> 
> The mage class looks like massive weaksauce, but the Sorcerer looks BOSS.



Classes are more arbitrary than that, from what I've seen. You have to start as Mage, Strider, or Fighter, but those don't dictate what you become in any way. 

Instead, you pay in-game currency to unlock those classes and can then from there switch at any time.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2012)

>in game

Capcom knows not what this means.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >in game
> 
> Capcom knows not what this means.



DON'T YOU PUT THAT VOODOO ON THEM!


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

ITT: Capcom = EA/Activision


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2012)

Are you kidding?

This game is a good as bought, but Capcom makes me laugh a lot.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Like I said... 

I'll hopefully be going out soon to get my pre-order.

And so help me if the Limited Edition comes stateside...

EDIT: Also, on that second stream... I can see the framed pictures of what I assume are supposed to be the hybrid classes. Why are these pictures not on the interwebs!?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like I said...
> 
> I'll hopefully be going out soon to get my pre-order.
> 
> And so help me if the Limited Edition comes stateside...



I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

I would love it but I'm not, and I don't have that kind of money to blow. But that dragon statue is much sexier than Skyrim's.

Though the Gutts and Griffith DLC would be... very awesome.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 25, 2012)

Aren't the Berserk costumes free to all? thought i at least read they were confirmed worldwide


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Aren't the Berserk costumes free to all? thought i at least read they were confirmed worldwide



I'm pretty sure it is, I think I read it's included on disc.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, they are worldwide? I thought it was Japan only.  That's incredibly awesome then.

EDIT: I did just see the FAQ that confirms it. Awesome.

Now if there was the actual Berserker armor, then all will be well in the world.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd rather have the post-Eclipse Black Swordsman equipment, personally. The Berserk armor looks awesome in action but when Guts is traveling and just loitering around, it looks kinda off.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2012)

Stop trying to justify the game Krory 

it's capcom after all


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Stop trying to justify the game Krory
> 
> it's capcom after all



The game justifies itself.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2012)

Who cares as long as you get the Dragonslayer.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Who cares as long as you get the Dragonslayer.



But you don't, sadly, so...

That and the Berserker armor would have been perfect, but alas...


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> But you don't, sadly, so...
> 
> That and the Berserker armor would have been perfect, but alas...



You do get the Dragonslayer.

PROOF:


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

So it's supposed to be the "Dragonslayer?"  Shame. It looks butchered, no pun intended. Because it hardly looks like it. It looks more like the sword he used in the Golden Age while in the Band of Hawk:



Now the _real_ Dragonslayer would have been awesome...


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> So it's supposed to be the "Dragonslayer?"  Shame. It looks butchered, no pun intended. Because it doesn't look anything like it. It looks like the sword he used in the Golden Age while in the Band of Hawk:



True, but I guess they're trying to make it more realistic. I just wanna know if I can climb up a monster lugging that bad boy and start bopping things while doing so.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Or the fact that it's Golden Age Guts, meaning it's just _not_ the Dragonslayer...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory's right, that's pre-everything going to hell Gutts' sword.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 26, 2012)

Krory is right the costumes are tie ins to the Golden Age movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I think this game will be pretty good, but short-lived.A one-shot game.I'm waiting for the bargain bin.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think this game will be pretty good, but short-lived.A one-shot game.I'm waiting for the bargain bin.



You're like a beanbag full of happiness, Crazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, think about it: they are claiming 30 hours out the gate with "lots of extra content 100+ hours" bullshit every developer spouts. The reality will be everyone beating it in ~20 hours and never playing it again. Like Darksiders. Darksiders was good, but it wasn't worth 60 bucks (and I bought it for 20, thankfully).


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

ITT: CMX never enjoys games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I enjoyed Darksiders. What the fuck are you on? Some kind of drug that makes you read things and comprehend the exact opposite of what they say?


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

ITT: CMX goes "Waaah, waaah, waaah."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh, you're on *that* drug.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

ITT: Not Diablo III, it sucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Well that's just true.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm gonna wait a week or two after release before considering buying it, just to see what's the deal with the length/replayability. I don't want another Amalur. 60 is too much, 40 is perfect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I think if a game is fun enough to play then there is no time cap. Sixty would only be too much if the game is not incredibly fun and needs to end sooner rather than later.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

As long as I can keep killing hydras, I'll spend sixty hours doing that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

You mean like a Baal run? Maybe if the Hydra has good drops.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Who cares about drops? I just want to keep cutting off its heads.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2012)

I WANT TO SHOOT FIRE FROM MY SWORD

WILL IT LET ME, HUH, KRORY?! HUUUUUUUUUUUH?!


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually, the Magick Archer I believe does have an ability like that, kind of. Sunblast, they kind of jump into the air and crash down with their daggers and it shoots fire out along the ground.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2012)

GREATSWORD

NOT PUNY BUTTERKNIVES


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Then probably not, unless with some kind of fire enchantment.

Go back to playing Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol, like I own a Nintendo console.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I want my epic loot and shit or no dice.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

>Implying you need to


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then probably not, unless with some kind of fire enchantment.
> 
> Go back to playing Legend of Zelda.



Those are _energy beams_ you bastard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Energy beam swords?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Energy beam swords?



Lightsabers? 



The weren't kidding when they said night time would be dark


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Didn't you watch the stream or OXM Preview earlier in the thread?

On the OXM one, a guy literally walks right into a chimera when it's not even pitch black out - just being in the forest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

That sounds terrifying.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2012)

It's like the Tomb of Giants all over again!


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

I could still play Mass Effect 3, Skyrim, Silent Hill: Downpour, and Silent Hill HD Collection but when I get up the energy to play something I just think about Dragon's Dogma and am like, "I want it. " and go and take a nap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I watched a video of some fucktard fighting an ogre.

He would run around, get it to 1HP, then run away for no fucking reason and let it get its health back.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I watched a video of some fucktard fighting an ogre.
> 
> He would run around, get it to 1HP, then run away for no fucking reason and let it get its health back.



um, I think you're misinterpreting the fact that monsters have more than one health bar.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

I really hate how this isn't for the PC.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2012)

Naw, big bosses have tiered health bars.

The one with the Two Cyclops clearly shows there are like 3 tiers for the health bars, with I guess some symbol below that decreases as you cut through them.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, there's circles/dots below the health bars.

Drakes have eight health bars (a health bar and seven circles) technically, I believe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

The fuck?!?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]r4CQI9aadKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2012)

Colour me greatly impressed.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

Let's all share our pawns together.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Penance (Mar 27, 2012)

..............


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

So what one vocation is everyone looking forward to most?

...which is hypocritical of me to ask because I simply cannot decide. 

And has anyone looked into the cast of characters? Anyone catching your eye?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2012)

Please Capcom. I fucking BEG of you not to fuck this up!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm looking most forward to Mystic Knight and Marcher.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

No Assassin love?

And I look forward to spamming Ensnare with a Strider.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

My second choice was actually tied between Marcher and Assassin, though Mystic Knight is still number one for me.  I've always loved vocations that can use both melee and magic.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

It's going to depend on what kind of magic they do. Though it is tempting.

I also want to play a female Warrior for the greatswords. Though my first character will probably be a female regardless.

And I'm still kind of hoping there's more weapons than they're leading on (types of weapons) but I won't hold my breath. I seem to forget, have they shown axes? A shaxe Mystic Knight would be awesome, actually.

On April 7th, the English/other sites will be updating with the three Hybrid vocations (which means we'll finally be getting that awesome fucking art of the three hybrids).

Really all the classes seem awesome but I might not be as keen on the Mage and Sorcerer. A lot of times I prefer playing the more action-based classes, though they still seem pretty epic. And they'll be necessary for Mystic Knight and Marcher.

Fffff... and I still need to decide on my Pawn!


----------



## Lamb (Mar 28, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Lightsabers?
> 
> 
> 
> The weren't kidding when they said night time would be dark



I just noticed this image, and all it makes me think is that my marcher should do nothing but Magical Flare.

I AM CREDIT TO TEAM!


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

I wonder if any other classes will have something useful like that.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wonder if any other classes will have something useful like that.



I'm sure they will, the Mage's Wall of Flame already looks to serve as a good light source.

I just wonder if my Marcher will have healing arrows, where I shoot my teammates and they heal!


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought it was said in the Itsuno stream that Mage is the only one that can heal, but who knows at this point.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Lamb (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Fuckin' homos.

We want spears, halberds, lances, pikes, javelins!


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Lamb said:


> That might just be there distinction for one-handed vs two-handed weapons.
> 
> Also, why always fucking spiders D:



Except the descriptions refer to them as "Lancer's Sword."


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Hopefully there's spears and lances. I want to slap a fire enchantment on my lance and ram it into a Cyclops' eye.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Maybe I'll just have to settle for ramming a sword into a Cyclops' eye.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

You can ram your sword into a Cylopean cunt.


But you can never have a spear.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess I'll have to stick with MH for my lance fix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

You could build one out of tree branches, duct tape, and knives. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

I wanna make a lance out of a Chimaera.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

There are no lances.


You can remove a club from a giant's twat.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

CMX will not kill enemies in DD, he will only have sex with them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

But the sex _will_ kill them.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except the descriptions refer to them as "Lancer's Sword."



well, I could see Capcom going "you want spears, eh? 15 DOLLAR DLC SPEAR PACK!"

I just noticed, there's actually some substantial information on the different classes (except for hybrids) on the official site



			
				Dragons Dogma Official Site said:
			
		

> *Fighter*
> 
> Starting Vocation: Equipped with a sword and shield, Fighters offer a good balance of offense and defense and serve on the party?s front lines.
> 
> ...



Nothing particularly shocking, other than that weapon choice appears to be fairly limited between classes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Do they only get three fucking skills, or is that just an example?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do they only get three fucking skills, or is that just an example?



Examples, since we've seen each class use more skills.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do they only get three fucking skills, or is that just an example?



Only an example. It's based upon weapons, too, but for Magick Archer I counted twelve so far and fifteen for Assassin. So I'm guessing in that range.

And yeah, I saw the class stuff on the official site a while back - the Hybrid classes will be up on April 7th.

Though I can tell you right now Mystic Knights use one-handed swords, one-handed maces, staves and magick shields. Marchers use daggers, staves, and magick bows. Assassins use swords, daggers, shields, and bows.

Or at least those are the examples listed. What's strange is I recall seeing axes in the game - though I could be wrong - but maybe axes are simply classed under swords or maces or something.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

It's not official since it's just a fan-based FAQ but on GameSpot there's a FAQ (the same one that claimed you can have a two-hander that used magic) that said:



> ~Greatswords, staffs, bows, longswords, maces, hammers, tower shields, daggers and axes are just some of the weapons that the player can use.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 28, 2012)

Now I actually have a complaint, an entirely minor one, but it's the kind of unnecessary fuck up that always happens in these games, and it irks me.

I was reading the character bios, and most are pretty ok, cliche but not obnoxious, this however pisses me off.



> Name: Quina
> 
> Relationship: Childhood friend of yours. Quina only learned her magick to help you.



Ok Ok, perhaps they only mean she has been close to you since she was a chi-



> ...having little contact with him, Quina was raised strongly influenced by her mother and her gentle nature. As a result, Quina was often picked on by the other children. You were the only child...



FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-

What's the point of letting me choose my character's look and thereby age, if I'm automatically going to feel ridiculous if I'm playing as an old man, who's actually a sprightly 17!?

Fuck you, Capcom. Fuck you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank goodness there's more than three. The game would be Dungeon Seige 3-level fail then.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

But Quina looks like she's like forty, so you should be good.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 28, 2012)

She looks young. :/


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Forty is young these days.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Whenever I hear the name Quina, all I can imagine is Quina from FFIX.

And it makes it that much more awesome.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

I gots to know if Mystic Knights can use greatswords 


Another thing, can you pick what you say when talking to NPCs or are they more along the line of quest/info dispensers?


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

It sounds like no, Mystic Knights uses one-handed swords and maces, staves, and magick shields.

And I'm not sure about picking any options in conversation yet. There's been some shifty information about "choices" so far but nothing solid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Forty is the new fifteen.


:fresh


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

From what I'm seeing it seems the fighter warrior might be the only one who uses greatswords, which is a shame because that's what I planed on using(GA Guts) but I would feel like I'm be missing out if I don't pick a hybrid class, so I'll probably go for Assassin or Mystic Knight.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Warrior.

Fighter is sword and shield.

And I got to imagine much like the Sorcerer and Ranger, the Warrior will be rather unique because they are the only vocations that can use certain weapons (Rangers are the only ones that can use Longbows and Sorcerers the only ones that can use Archistaves).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to make a spell-casting ranger who uses greatswords and shoots bows.


Am I screwed?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2012)

I think I'm just gonna go for either Assassin or Marcher now. =[


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

I could get used to using a one-handed sword or magic shield as a Mystic Knight. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Forty is the new fifteen.
> 
> 
> :fresh



Clever way to make yourself feel younger.

Good thing I'm always here to burst your bubble.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Burst nothing. 

I could kick your ass.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to see what the greatsword and warhammer skills are like so want to rock a warrior, as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Burst nothing.
> 
> I could kick your ass.



Kicking my ass would probably break your own in the process.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

You're right.


I want to be a stealthy assassin ninja with a whip.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't like a character that only has one thing going for him. And I don't really like shield-classes, either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Shield classes are cool as long as they can replace the shield for a sword and dual-weild.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2012)

Greatsword >>> Dual wield


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

Dual wielding greatswords


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Tri-weilding is the new thing.


The third sword is below the waist.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Dual wield greatsword > greatsword


----------



## Penance (Mar 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wanna make a lance out of a Chimaera.



I want to make a hammer out of Griffin beaks...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to make a greatsword out of a Giant's penis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to make a morning star out of Hydra testicles.


----------



## Penance (Mar 28, 2012)

^Just sharpen it...

EDIT: and also just sharpen it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

But it's supposed to be blunt. 

And squishy.


----------



## Penance (Mar 28, 2012)

Not in the morning...  (Morning Wormwood)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

But balls don't... ah fuck it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2012)

Swordchucks or GTFO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Fuck a swordchuck.

Give me a flail with a dragon on the end of it where the shaft is made out of a giant and the chain links are chimeras tied together.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

And they're all still alive.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2012)

....swordchucks, yo!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

And the dragon breathes fucking lightning bolts.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2012)

DOVAHKIIN

DOVAHKIIN


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I think so, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2012)

So in the latest trailer, did I just see that Fighter/Mystic Knight Superman Punch?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

You're seeing things.


It was clearly a right hook.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2012)

HE JUMPED AND PUNCHED

SUPERMAN STYLE

YOU WANNA TAKE THIS OUTSIDE, FISHERMAN?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Bring it, bro.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2012)

Any new info/footage in this? D:


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, looks mostly new. A vast majority of it. Groovy, thanks.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone know if your main character can talk? I just find it kind of annoying in these games when they dont talk.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Does anyone know if your main character can talk? I just find it kind of annoying in these games when they dont talk.



I know, right?

I'm probably going to pass on the entire thing if there's no voiced main character.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2012)

Sucks that you guys miss out on all Elder Scrolls and Fallout Games, too, then.  And Dragon Age: Origins. And BioShock 1 and 2. And Dead Space 1.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2012)

Such an annoying way to change the poll properly.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2012)

First vote.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2012)

FFFFFF. I can't decide!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2012)

Boskov, you manwhore.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2012)

DAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I'll probably remake my character and play the intro like 12 times before I settle on any specific type anyways.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 1, 2012)

As if you needed more incentive not to travel at night. 

Or maybe this'll encourage some


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2012)

That looks highly flammable.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck all that noise.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2012)

Incase anyone (like myself before just now) missed these vids:

Preview:

Pawns:

Classes & Skills:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 1, 2012)

just learned about this game, seems interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks better the more things are released about it.

But things about this game still give me pause.

1) It isn't Diablo III (obligatory)


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

Dragon's Diablo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls IX: Dragon's World of God of Warcraft


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

But it does...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh look, Formation Y created a new account

Anyway, I wonder if any new stuff was shown at Captivate


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

You said "no online."

It does have online.

Horrible troll is horrible.

@Aka - April 7th, the main site should update with info on the hybrid vocations - particularly with new art like the really awesome pictures they have of the other six vocations (you can actually see two of them framed in the background on one of the streams). Not sure if there will be any stuff for PAX, as well.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

So... you can do nothing online _without_ interacting with people?  You're awfully over-defensive for someone so obsessed with an annie-may forum.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't see why you're getting so upset, bro. It's just a forum. Maybe you should just... y'know... move on.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2012)

Then why did you go out of your way to make a new account just due to being banned?


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

Nature breeze 3 said:


> Upset about what? I'm not the one who's butthurt And gave out a retarded ban.



But you're the one complaining about being banned from an annie-may forum and came rushing back.

You _do_ know there's other things to do out there... right?


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

Well if you're that butthurt over a forum... there's other forums for you. Consider it baby steps, bro. There's even other annie-may forums out there.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

It's okay man, I understand. People get upset about different things... we have different hardships. I cry when a murderer goes free... you cry when you get banned from your favorite forum. We all have to cope.

You'll be able to handle it. You'll get stronger. Just keep trying.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Lawls, this is the last straw with Crapcom for me. I better not see DLC that is on the disc to buy for this game or I am done with everything Crapcom.....cept for maybe Monster Hunter.....


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope you intend to give up video games all together, bro.

@NB3 - Hey, whatever helps you sleep at night, man. It's your tragedy.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

What about a game with equipment packs?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Honestly I have only bought 1 extra addon pack for a game I had. Other than that, it has been all expansions. I don't pay money for maps, or characters or equipment/weapons.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

I wasn't talking about actually buying them, but playing a game that has them. By doing that alone, you are supporting it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

If you say so!


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't.

Big tobacco does.

I hope you're happy. You cause cancer.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2012)

Nature breeze 3 said:


> This is coming from somebody who really thinks Law is stronger than Buggy. Yeah no Law would get stomped by Shanks. You in denial just like plenty others in Ohara Library.



look at how much this connects to anything?

What not at all?

Specialkoon you totally prove your worth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2012)

A game not designed to have online co-op doesn't have online co-op?

What a fucking concept.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

NO WAY! 

What other RPGs has Capcom made? The only thing I can think of is Breath of Fire, and those were pretty good. Gives me some hope for this.

However, the last BoF game they made was the worst game of all time. Makes me worry.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 4, 2012)

This game is ghey.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Fuck.

I am not buying something that is ghey.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2012)

Like that fishing pole?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

That is just a reasonable sexual implement. It is androgynous.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Achievements. There's really no spoilers here aside from a couple areas to visit. The achievements seem pretty awesome.

*The Patron* - Helped Madeleine open her shop. (15G)

*The Coin Collector* - Earned a total of 10,000,000G. (30G)

*The Ever-Turning Wheel* - Completed the adventure a second time. (50G)

*The Explorer* - Visited 150 locations. (35G)

*The Vagabond* - Visited 100 locations. (20G)

*The Tourist* - Visited 50 locations. (10G)

*Into the Frontier Caverns* - Entered the southwestern caves. (15G)

*Into the Manse* - Entered the duke's manse. (20G)

*Into Soulflayer Canyon* - Entered the Soulflayer Canyon. (15G)

*Into the Ancient Quarry* - Entered the ancient quarry. (10G)

*Into Dripstone Cave* - Entered the azure caverns. (10G)

*Affinity and Beyond* - Raised a person's affinity to the maximum. (10G)

*The Escort* - Acted as a reliable travel companion. (10G)

*The Philanthropist* - Gave 50 presents. (15G)

*A Queen's Regalia* - Dressed a male party member in women's clothing. (20G)

*Well Equipped* - Obtained 350 peices total of weapons and armor. (30G)

*The Artisan* - Combined two materials to make an item. (10G)

*The Knave* - Obtained a forgery. (15G)

*The Savior* - Used a Wakestone to restore the dead to life. (10G)

*Inhuman Resources* - Changed your main pawn's vocation. (20G)

*The Captain* - Enlisted a large number of pawns. (15G)

*Foreign Recruit* - Enlisted a pawn to your party from beyond the rift. (5G)

*Local Recruit* - Directly enlisted a pawn to your party. (5G)

*The Veteran* - Defeated 3,000 enemies. (35G)

*The Specialist* - Learned all the skills of a single vocation. (40G)

*Human Resources* - Changed your vocation. (20G)

*The Hero* - Complete all pre-planned, non-notice board quests. (40G)

*The Laborer* - Completed 50 notice board quests. (20G)

Then there's 22 Secret Achievements.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Never cared for achievements that don't do anything.

Now if you get some special item or boost or something, then that's something I'd fucking try for.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2012)

Those achievements look pretty awesome, and show that there's a shitload of stuff to do in the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

> Into the Frontier Caverns - Entered the southwestern caves. (15G)
> 
> Into the Manse - Entered the duke's manse. (20G)
> 
> ...



SO COMPELLING!


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't care about achievements, stupidest thing ever, now trophies on the other hand...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Rewards.

Not trophies.

Not achievements.

Actual, in-game  rewards.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2012)

CMX, you wouldn't know compelling if it slapped you in the face and punched your mother.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2012)

THIS GAME IS SO AWESOME


----------



## Amuro (Apr 7, 2012)

looking good


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

KICK HOPPA!

GEPPOU!

FAWCON PAWNCH!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm totally gonna roll Marcher, but the other classes look awesome too. Assassin's got dem explosives.


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, I was leaning more towards Mystic Knight and Marcher at first... but then more about the Assassin comes out and it's like, "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!"


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2012)

Replay value. 

I feel kinda sorry for those goblins, though. =[


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2012)

The goblins are a necessary sacrifice for our entertainment.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 8, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma ends at about the 1:20:00 mark, then comes back around 4:32:00 until 5:09:00


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2012)

Got 10 minutes worth of footage from Pax. Game is beast, the feel of Dark Souls but more powerful feel and badass co-op with decent A.I.!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2012)

Here ya go, enjoy! - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRYkiBWSTng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

:conanlooksgood

Should really be an emote.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2012)

So this is better than Skyrim?


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2012)

The question is what _isn't_ better than Skyrim?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, but at least you can actually play it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

This game should be good, maybe. 

I am hopeful, but still leaning toward it being shit. I mean, all games now are shit. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2012)

That looks boring as hell.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2012)

It's actually really fun. The huge monsters are a blast to fight. The little ones are fun to kill. The A.I. that helps you is also really cool and feel like actual companions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Reminds me of Demon's Souls a whole lot.

That's a good thing.

Dragon's Souls.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but at least you can actually play it.



Not true...I've had many problems with ME3, such as being stuck next to Joker, and not being able to move, causing me to reload a previous save...oh and getting stuck in Thane's autospy room...quite annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2012)

So it's cool to hate on two of the best games to come out this gen so soon? Ugh....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I am such a masterful hater I can hate on games that are only theoretical.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

I wish this was on the PC.....


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

This game would probably be even better with fanmade mods.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I wish everything was on the PC.

With fanmade mods that made it better.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> I wish this was on the PC.....



Another console exclusive? FUCK GAMES


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Wii exclusive?

FUCK GAMES


PS3/PC is where it's at.


----------



## Dragon Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

The pawn idea is a great idea but the pawns need to be human controlled.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't been following this game, but this is made by a western developer?


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2012)

If the people that did Resident Evil 4 and DMC 3 and 4 were Westerners, yeah.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah, why does it say WRPG in the title then, someone should change that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2012)

Because it's styled like a WRPG.

Did you miss how the title also says "Capcom"?


----------



## Dragon Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

He's trolling.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

DmC is also Capcom?


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, it is.

So that's two glorious titles they are working on.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

I want this game now, so I can close the shutters and destroy the couch springs.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 10, 2012)

Playing this game with the lights off might make for a good scare 

[YOUTUBE]kPF3ENiF4NE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]q54q0iDmGyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

If I fought those ghosts at night I would break my controller and quit.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ztP96DE0QKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Lol, cock.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

YES, FUCKING COCKATRICE.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

I must say, I have never imagined a cockatrice being that damn big before.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

This game should be out already.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2012)

Was that giant chicken talking?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Cockatrice owns your soul.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

If only this game had multiplayer. Playing with three friends would've been much better than only using Pawns.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 13, 2012)

Any chance for a PC version?


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

At least I won't have to argue with my imaginary friends about who gets to climb the hydra.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

Vino said:


> Any chance for a PC version?



Oh, don't worry, there'll be a petition somewhere, eventually. Then Capcom will acquiesce, but the people who signed the petition will find something to boycott the port over and say they'll pirate it instead because that's clearly the best way to get more publishers putting console games on the PC.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

You know, I have to say this section has made me feel significantly worse about being a part of the gaming community.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm totally gonna pirate this!!!!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 14, 2012)

How many other games can you say you lit yourself on fire, jumped onto a big monster while on fire, and set the big monster on fire?


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

And that is why Magick Archer = Win


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2012)

ALLAH              !


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope we get turbans!


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

OH YES...

THERE WILL BE TURBANS...


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2012)

I wonder if I can make a character that does nothing but light himself on fire as a weapon.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

When you get to Magick Archer, you can try it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2012)

Better have two pocket healers, though.

I wonder if the Mknight has a buff that lowers/negates fire-damage.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh, don't worry, there'll be a petition somewhere, eventually. Then Capcom will acquiesce, but the people who signed the petition will find something to boycott the port over and say they'll pirate it instead because that's clearly the best way to get more publishers putting console games on the PC.



PC version is also renamed Dragon Souls.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

Dragon Souls: Prepare to Fry Edition


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2012)

from the videos i wached the enemies seem to have insane amount of HP.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2012)

So awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2012)

Kamikaze that effin' Chimaera.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

I want to set myself on fire, too!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Then buy the game when it comes out. 

I wish it was already May. This game will eat my summer.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 16, 2012)

The playable character and main pawn you create in the demo can carry over into the full game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

It's-a gonna be demo time

Get to create our characters a month early.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm gonna make Piers from RE6 and appropriately rename him BEARDS.

I think we should try to start a list of other video-game characters and people to make.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

We should make Sheva, she was so cool. 

So far we got:

BEARDS
Sheva


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Then buy the game when it comes out.
> 
> I wish it was already May. This game will eat my summer.



No.

I'll be too busy playing Diablo III when this comes out.

I would have totally bought it in April. First day purchase.


Fucking Capcom.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Sheva was definitely not cool.

What are you, Esua?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought Sheva was so bad, though, that even Esua didn't like her.

And he usually likes everyone and everything no matter how bad it is.



Also, fuck Diablo III, DD is where it's at.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 16, 2012)

Carth. Bout' time I brought that bitch back. 

Maybe Bastila if I'm feeling reminiscent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma doesn't have epic loot and a way to profit from epic looting.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Funnily enough, Esura will never see us talking about him in here.

Let's make an Esura character.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

How does one make a pedo with poor taste?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I heard Esua was black, that might be a good start.

We should give him anime eyes too, and an obnoxiously spiky hairdo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Anime eyes, little girl as a mount, giant midsection, small penis, pasty complexion, rapist glasses, rapist beard, trench coat, and maybe a teddy bear.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I think CMX is on to something here.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

When fighting a Chimaera, he lets the snake rape his girl mount as a distraction to initiate a surprise attack.

And by surprise attack, I mean rape.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Jon Lajoie's artistic rendering of Esura:


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Screw Dragon's Dogma character, I think we need to make this into a full-fledged game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Esua's Fantasy Land Girl Mount Adventure With Explosions And Weeaboo And Pedo And OMGKAWAIIDESU


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

EFLGMAWEWPO.

I can dig it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Every character will be 8 years old.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

_Super_ 8 years old. 

Like 8 years old, but more extreme and with less clothes.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm gonna try to make an Ulquiorra character.

Because he's so cool.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Only he's not.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

He so is.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

This game needs to be on the PC.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I really can't see Capcom not putting it on PC. So many of their games are. It's an eventuality.

Capcom (Hiroyuki Kobayashi) has said apparently, recently, that if fans are vocal enough in favor, they'll consider putting it on PC. There's a section on their forum to show your support.

.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh sweet, I'll definitely be joining that forum to show some support.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Let's all proclaim our support.  DD with fanmade mods would be better than sex.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't do PC gaming, but I'll think about it supporting it.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Let's all proclaim our support.  DD with fanmade mods would be better than sex.



I don't know about it being better than sex but it should be quite a bit more enjoyable. 



Krory said:


> I don't do PC gaming, but I'll think about it supporting it.



It would be the kind thing to do.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Hmm... then again, I'm not kind...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Find it in your heart, Krory. 

Oh wait, a fucking dragon stole your heart.

Never mind.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Hmm... then again, I'm not kind...



I helped you out before, help me out here.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah but you also tried to stab me in the back. _TWICE._

But you were the third person to support my new idea. Which will probably go nowhere since I can't make actual sets. But alas.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

There. I showed my support.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I haven't been this excited for a game in a long time.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

My excited died down a bit but that's only because I'm obsessing over Resident Evil 6.

But then that also makes me excited for DD because I get to play an RE6 demo in July because of it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I just hope I don't hype it so much that the game seems lackluster afterwards, even though everything I've seen about the game so far has made the hype justifiable.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

The CC seems like it's worth 60 bucks alone.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> There. I showed my support.



Thanks Tridenter. 

Now I have to stop being lazy and register on the forum.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Thanks Tridenter.
> 
> Now I have to stop being lazy and register on the forum.



I do what I can, when I can.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Do you guys think we'll get the same limited edition bundle that the Japanese are getting? 

Or are we already confirmed to be getting it?


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Haven't heard word on it yet, though I haven't looked into it much.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope we get it, it comes with a cool statue and codes for costumes and whatever stuff like that. I especially want the statue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Imagine playing in full HD on the PC.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I hope we get it, it comes with a cool statue and codes for costumes and whatever stuff like that. I especially want the statue.



The DLC costumes and such will be available outside of Japan as well. Don't know about the statue


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine playing in full HD on the PC.



Shiny graphics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

I got a new HD monitor and played Diablo III last night on it.

Got a boner.

I didn't know what I was missing.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got a new HD monitor and played Diablo III last night on it.
> 
> Got a boner.
> 
> I didn't know what I was missing.



Diablo 3 is nothing, you should played modded Crysis in HD. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Indeed. 

Diablo III is a low-end game (comparatively); just imagine what wonders are in store! 

I mean, I've had the same monitor for 4-5 years, and it only went up to 1280x1024.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> I mean, I've had the same monitor for 4-5 years, and it only went up to 1280x1024.





You have no idea what you were missing out on.


----------



## Jing (Apr 16, 2012)

Did they say when the demo for this is coming out yet?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Jing said:


> Did they say when the demo for this is coming out yet?



It'll be released on the 24th, 25th in Europe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You have no idea what you were missing out on.



I have some idea now.

It's hard to get used to having a monitor so fucking huge that Windows thinks it's two monitors. Everything is huge. 

Like my penis.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

There. Showing even more support by putting a link in my signature.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory. pek


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

THAT SHOULD SHOW YOU MY DEDICATION TO THE DOGMA OF A DRAGON.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

I definitely won't pirate the game if it is released on the PC.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Good Guy Krory

Asks the dragon for his heart back

DRAGON GIVES IT BACK


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Good Guy Krory

Asks a Saurian for its tail

SAURIAN CUTS OFF ITS OWN TAIL


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Good Guy Krory

Asks for friends to vote for his suggestion.

One or more friends stab him in the back.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Good Guy Krory

Asks for friends to vote for his suggestion.

One or more friends stab him in the back.

STILL HIS FRIENDS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

the more I see from Magick Archer the more I like that class..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, the Cockatrice trailer.

I remember fighting them in the Castlevania games, they were the giant chickens that turned you to stone. I doubted they would do the same in Dragon's Dogma since that would kinda leave the player completely vulnerable against giant monsters.

How wrong I was, this game is so sweet.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2012)

Holy fucking shit this game looks amazing. Do want.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

That's what a cockatrice does: it turns shit into stone. If Capcom fucked that up then the game would lose all street cred.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

The demo draws ever nearer...


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Only one week left, and my life goes out the window. 

Well... what little I have left.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

What is a "life", it doesn't sound that tasty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Prepare the anal beads.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2012)

I'ma march all over dat dragon.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

What's the difference?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

lol the horror... thanks Krory..


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

THE CC IS GOING TO BE SO AWESOME.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

It's like I'm seeing double!


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

I love how you can change facial expression in there.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Something tells me we'll never get past the character creation screen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

I am terrible in creating a character of myself...


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't create yourself. Create other people! Other video game characters or famous people or the likes.

I'm still totally going to do Piers and rename him BEARDS. And maybe try an Isaac Clarke. Or Sam Fisher.  I need more ideas.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Don't create yourself. Create other people! Other video game characters or famous people or the likes.
> 
> I'm still totally going to do Piers and rename him BEARDS. And maybe try an Isaac Clarke. Or Sam Fisher.  I need more ideas.


 that sounds cool Maybe I should create one of the characters from Xenoblade or from RE...


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Considering how extensive the CC is, it sounds like it should be possible - much more than any other game except for maybe Dark Souls (haven't played it).


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

I really like how diff body sizes have actually effect on gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I want to make a huge muscle-bound monster with a tiny penis.

I'll name him "Roid Rage".


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

An autobiography by CMX.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm still totally going to do Piers and rename him BEARDS. And maybe try an Isaac Clarke. Or Sam Fisher.  *I need more ideas*.



How about less boring looking characters?


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

And yet, you come up with nothing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> An autobiography by CMX.



I don't do steroids. 

However, I have considered it. Or maybe TRT. Something to give me an edge. I mean, why not?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's an idea. Someone not in the military or that doesn't look like a Jarhead.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

And... still nothing.

Surprise, surprise...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I want to make a character that looks like me, but with titties.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to make a character that looks like me, but with titties.



Or you could make a character that looks like you, but with a penis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't want to ruin my mental perception.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

How about titties _and_ a penis?


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

I think that is genius.

Anyone else actually have some other ideas?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Make the Juggernaut.

That's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

GENIUS.

Totally going for it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

How about characters from some of your favorite books or series?

Personally, I want to make Jaime and/or Robert from GoT.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> How about characters from some of your favorite books or series?
> 
> Personally, I want to make Jaime and/or Robert from GoT.



Hm. I can think of one or two I could totally do in that case.

I also wonder if I could pull of a Rachel Grey.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Roland Deschain.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm gonna make Krory.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna make Krory.



Brilliant idea.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Hm. I can think of one or two I could totally do in that case.
> 
> I also wonder if I could pull of a Rachel Grey.



My main pawn is gonna be Sasha Grey.

#winning


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna make Krory.



Bitch, you don't know nuttin' 'bout me.

@Hang - Will your Pawn's special ability be giving dragons syphilis?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

My Pawn is all mine, Krory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna make Krory.



Artist rendering of Krory:


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

Needs more neckhair. :3


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2012)

That picture doesn't show near as much of Krory's ego and air of superiority as it should.

And I'm going to make a Ned Stark and Tyrion in this game.

Hands of the King, gonna be King.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

When you make Ned Start, all you're doing is making Sean Bean.

Which is better.

How many people you think will be making Chuck Norris?


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2012)

Chuck Norris is such a tired meme

Jake Mueller is where it's at. 

Gonna make a fly ass V-neck.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2012)

And I'm gonna walk around this game as Boromir with all 3 arrows in my chest.

Like a bauss of course


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Making Sean Bean = making like 20 characters at once, all of which eventually die.

Fuck Chuck Norris, Bruce Lee is where it's at.


----------



## raizen28 (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Making Sean Bean = making like 20 characters at once, all of which eventually die.
> 
> Fuck Chuck Norris, Bruce Lee is where it's at.


this guy right here knows what he's talking about. Bruce Lee


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Bruce Lee. So typical.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

Jackie Chan > Bruce Lee #kappa


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

I call first dibs on Gary Busey.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

Dibs on Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I might make myself, I think I'm pretty cool.


----------



## raizen28 (Apr 18, 2012)

I make the Gangster in my sig
Bugsy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm making a Diablo II Amazon.

Big titties.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Nah but seriously, I'm still not sure what I'll be making. I just know that he won't be a brute, he's probably going to be really nimble and quick, not really muscular whatsoever.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

I need to start a list. Compile a bunch of characters.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2012)

Double dibs on Charlton Heston and Marlon Brando


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Jake Muller
Claire Redfield
Albert Wesker
Leon Kennedy
Ned Stark
Robert Baratheon
Jaime Lannister
Tyrion Lannister
Stannis Baratheon
Renly Baratheon
Gregor Clegane
Bruce Lee
Jackie Chan
Chuck Norris
Altair
Ezio
Kratos
Samus Aran
Legolas
Aragorn
Gandalf
Gimli


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

That's quite an extensive list. I ain't got shit on you.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I was also thinking about Link and Ganondorf. 

OoT Ganondorf, so I could give him a giant pointy nose.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2012)

Some gameplay trailers including the Cockatrice video. Shit's looking awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

I wish I could make Ultros. But I know that won't be possible.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe you'll be able to fight a Kraken.

Oh wait, your character can't swim.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

A beached Kraken.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

That floats around and talks to you.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2012)

Magick Archers and Sorcerers would make quick work of Krakens underwater.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

A beached kraken, huh?

I sit purple? :33


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2012)

Get your ghae ass fantasies out of here, CMX.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

I wouldn't fight a kraken, I would make him my pet.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Who needs to swim

When you can ride a fucking Kraken


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Who needs to swim
> 
> When you can ride a fucking Kraken



Exactly, that's hell of a lot more badass than swimming.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Kraken Mount DLC incoming.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Everyone would buy that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

I would buy a Kraken mount DLC if I could paint it purple.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Buy the Kraken Mount DLC within the first week of release and get the Mount Palette Swap DLC for free!


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

WHY IS IT NOT THE 24TH YET?!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Because God hates us all.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

That's true.

That's probably also why my list so far sucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

You can steal from my list and give God the middle finger.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

But I'm not interested in some of your list - only ones are ones that I equally intended to do.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

We should all form a giant list together.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

What list are we talking about?


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah but I doubt everyone else has good taste. 

@EG - A list of other characters (video games, book, movies, etc.) and people to attempt to recreate in Dragon's Dogma.

I'm going to make an assumption that since it's Capcom that it will be easy to recreate RE characters.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't let Esua come in here, he'll try to recreate every girl from every JRPG ever created.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah.

Depending on how Color Adjustment works, that thankfully might not be possible.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah, I want to recreate Kain.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

One can only hope. 

I better finish all my schoolwork before the 24th, or I may get no credit hours this semester.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ah, I want to recreate Kain.



Legacy of Kain, queer annoying FFIV sidekick, or someone else?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn, I nearly forgot about FF.

I wish I could recreate Vivi, but there's no Black Mage templates. 

I could settle for Zidane, though the transition from semi-cartoony to realistic might not be that great.

Cid from FFVII would be cool, but fucking DD doesn't have spears.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

I have Balthier from FFXII on my list. Could attempt Basch as well.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Legacy of Kain, queer annoying FFIV sidekick, or someone else?



The Legacy of Kain one.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Legacy of Kain one.



Genius.

Since you can give make-up to male characters you could do Raziel, too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2012)

Am I the only one who's going with the flow with the character creation instead of using some guy I like as reference?


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

When I intend to fully play the game I intend to make my own character. But I'm one who finds it fun to use just the character creator to see what I can recreate. The fact that they actually have a character creator in which most of the might be possibly makes it more appealing.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

It's just fun to see how far you can go with the character creation, but when I make my real file I'm going to make my own custom character.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't this come out any faster


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2012)

I wonder which pre-class stats will benefit the marcher more, those of the Mage or the Strider.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe they're equal? Who knows. 

I'm not really sure what kind of class I want to delve into.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll be making a Tank pawn on XBL, btw. So if anyone is planning to make a good healer, we should friend up so we can have free pawn.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2012)

Only 2 days until the demo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

I was debating doing a tank Pawn as well but a healer Pawn would be a good idea.

I need to make a child-prodigy mage like Schierke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

I am making a pawn with a dick helmet and a sword.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Figures you would do that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

He won't even play the game.

Then he'll say it's the worst game ever made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

I won't play it for a while, true.

But I will give it a chance anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

The good ol' 15 minute try.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The good ol' 15 minute try.



Because every single game in existence, you can know the entire game in fifteen minutes.

...except Diablo III apparently.  That one is MAGICALLY EXEMPT.



> D3 demo did get stale pretty quickly, but you're only playing a small part of the first act so it's only reasonable.



See?  Esua-level fanboy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The good ol' 15 minute try.


If the game sucks within the first 15 minutes, chances are it will suck the rest of of the ~39 hours and 15 minutes.




Krory said:


> Because every single game in existence, you can know the entire game in fifteen minutes.
> 
> ...except Diablo III apparently.  That one is MAGICALLY EXEMPT.
> 
> ...



The first 15 minutes of Diablo III are pretty fun the first time around. Then you make a new character and do it again. But if you replay the first 15 minutes of any game it gets boring after a few tries.

I mean, gimme a break.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2012)

Fucking Diablo III is going to absolutely murder my free time. God damn it, why is every good game coming out at the same time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

That's how the gaming world rolls.


No games for 7 months, then a flurry of possibly good games in span of two weeks.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2012)

But... there's one they fear. In their tongue, he is Dohvakiin.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Luiz said:


> But... there's one they fear. In their tongue, he is Dohvakiin.



They should fear Vivec more.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

I've spent the last 3 hours in the char customization, it's rather awesome!

You can make Gutts easily, or even Ricky from RRR.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

not a lot of good impression about the demo online. Krory life is in danger..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Wait, is it also out on PSN today? I can't find it...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Wait, is it also out on PSN today? I can't find it...


 Japanese PSN...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Then when does it come out on NA PSN?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Then when does it come out on NA PSN?


today from 5 pm to 10 pm..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Ohhhh, then I have at least 7 hours to go.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been watching the title screen for 20 minutes because it's ossum.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

Tutorial is fucking ass, but Griffin battle is awesome.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

What's wrong with the tutorial?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

DD sucks, huh?

I might try the demo later. I have a Japanese PSN, sure, but... CBA.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

ITT: Let's judge a game by a demo's tutorial, despite the fact that the actual gameplay was supposedly "awesome."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Tutorial = gameplay.

Supposedly awesome = Capcom Money.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

CMX being CMX. 

"If the game sucks in the first fifteen minutes, the game is the worst game ever... EXCEPT DIABLO III. DIABLO III IS GAME OF THE MILLENIUM."

And I saw no problems with the tutorial aside from it being short.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> What's wrong with the tutorial?



I just felt it was boring as fuck. Might be because we've seen the Chimaera battle so many times. Griffon fight offered a lot more freedom as far as the approach was concerned.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Well I wasn't giving my opinion since I haven't played it yet.

Once I play it, then I will give my opinion.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I just felt it was boring as fuck. Might be because we've seen the Chimaera battle so many times. Griffon fight offered a lot more freedom as far as the approach was concerned.



They showed the griffin much more than any other monster, though. Griffin was also the first they showed ever.

My only beef with the tutorial was not being able to use our made Arisen and Pawn. But it was still entertaining and demonstrated nicely how the game will be in darkness. It was fun sniping at the griffin and then quickly dodging out of the way right before he rams into you. 

I modeled my Main Pawn after Silent Bob.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> They showed the griffin much more than any other monster, though. Griffin was also the first they showed ever.
> 
> My only beef with the tutorial was not being able to use our made Arisen and Pawn. But it was still entertaining and demonstrated nicely how the game will be in darkness. It was fun sniping at the griffin and then quickly dodging out of the way right before he rams into you.
> 
> I modeled my Main Pawn after Silent Bob.



I only started tracking this game a few months ago, so for me I've seen the chim. more. 

Plus I guess my preference goes  out to open plains. xD

My Arisen doesn't look like anyone, but apparently my Pawn looks like a buffer Jessica from True Blood.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm trying to decide who I will make next.  Maybe try Marvel's Rachel Grey.

There is also a very distinctively obvious Leon hairstyle. Leon with a Chris Main Pawn?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Signed in with my JP account but couldn't find the demo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2012)

Just bought this, it seems pretty crappy. Might return tomorrow.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm trying to decide who I will make next.  Maybe try Marvel's Rachel Grey.
> 
> There is also a very distinctively obvious Leon hairstyle. Leon with a Chris Main Pawn?


I was loling at the stock names. Viewtiful Joe was in there. xd


Goova said:


> Just bought this, it seems pretty crappy. Might return tomorrow.



0/10 troll, try again.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

DD sucks or at least the demo does?  Oh well, wasn't going to be able to play it anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I am only reading good stuff about the demo, actually.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am only reading good stuff about the demo, actually.


 from where? because I am reading mixed reactions now.. Do not care tho, I want to try it..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Gamefaqs, where all the game ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) live.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I was loling at the stock names. Viewtiful Joe was in there. xd



I haven't looked at them all yet. 




Eternal Goob said:


> DD sucks or at least the demo does?  Oh well, wasn't going to be able to play it anyway.



The problem with the demo is the problem that comes with most demos. It's very short, you don't get to choose your own vocation or try out too many abilities, and the content we play is content we've seen a LOT.

Gameplay wise, it's still extremely fun. The Griffin battle was some of the most fun I've had in a while, even if it's easy to me now since I did it like six times.  And the CC is amazing. Just as predicted.

Basically, I will say the demo is disappointing... the game is not. If that makes sense.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't trust the opinions on people from Gamefaqs, I only go to that place for the faqs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a member in gamefaqs... DBZ games reason...


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't trust the opinions on people from Gamefaqs, I only go to that place for the faqs.



They are more trustworthy than any larger gaming site like Kotaku or IGN or GameSpot or things of that nature.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm still trying to decide between two hairstyles for my pawnographic waifu.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> Basically, I will say the demo is disappointing... the game is not. If that makes sense.



Nah, it makes sense.  There was a demo for Half-Life 2 on the 360 that was really disappointing but I absolutely loved the game.



> They are more trustworthy than any larger gaming site like Kotaku or IGN or GameSpot or things of that nature.



I wouldn't know how it is now, the last time I ever checked their message boards was in 2007, but back then a lot of people came off as having opinions that heavily clashed with mine.  That or it was just restricted to a few sections that I checked.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

GameSpot=Gamefaqs...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Gamefaqs is usually decent, but they are hit-or-miss sometimes. Lot of trolls. But a lot of quality reviews.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> GameSpot=Gamefaqs...



I meant the "official" writers on GameSpot. Very different from a memberbase of Spot/FAQs.

>Having to point out the obvious


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I meant the "official" writers on GameSpot. Very different from a memberbase of Spot/FAQs.
> 
> >Having to point out the obvious


 Got it... and yes CMX a lot of trolls in gfaqs...


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, but the good thing about GFAQs trolls: They're the most obvious trolls on the internet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2012)

The demo is pretty shitty because it's a demo of a freeroam game that doesn't let you freeroam. It's linear as fuck.

The Gryphon battle is amazingly fun though.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm still trying to decide between two hairstyles for my pawnographic waifu.



Oh my god it's Bubbles.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

lol, GFAQs trolls.

Gonna keep checking PSN, hoping it pops up soon.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

I need to really start making new characters.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but the good thing about GFAQs trolls: They're the most obvious trolls on the internet.



They certainly are/were.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh my god it's Bubbles.



Bubbles    ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

First character I make is going to be as fat as possible.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Self-portrait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Exactly.

Because I am fat.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Big and bulky, like Juggernaut.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I wish I was built like the Juggernaut.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

You can be Juggernaut in DD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

If only.

Can I design my own armor?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

No, you fat fuck. No you can't.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know if I want to mess around with the CC on the demo more or try and finish up ME3 before my Galactic Readiness drops more

Or perhaps a perfect Zangief is in order!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Fuck that. I want to make armor that looks like Juggernaut's.  Arm bands, knuckle guards, wok helmet.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Juggernaut's armor is lame.  Vader's suit is much better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Take it back.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Only if you play Morrowind for more than an hour.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you trying to make me commit suicide?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

That isn't my intention.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

But it is what will happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

If I played Morrowind for an hour I would hang myself right after. It would take all of my considerable will not to do so before the hour was up.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Trust me, CMX, you'll grow to like the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

He doesn't want to grow to like a game, he wants a game that captures his interest in the first 15 minutes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

If I grew to like the game then I would pray that God strike me down. Life isn't worth it after that.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

You'll enjoy the game so go play it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Give it up, preet. It'll never happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I do have Morrowind. I do have it. I bought it as a combo with Bioshock at Goodwill for 3 dollars. 

But I don't think I'll install.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I won't give up, Death. 

Come on, CMX, install it and have fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe if I can find the CD. I don't know what I did with it. I may have lost it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got Skyrim so I'm going to assume this is a 3rd person yet inferior Skyrim can't wait!


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol, kids and their Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm gonna play Skyrim until the demo is out on PSN.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I think that you should play Daggerfall instead.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

But I already have my PS3 on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> When has that ever stopped you?


Speaking of which...


Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna play Skyrim until the demo is out on PSN.


There is an extended demo out.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> But I already have my PS3 on.



Skyrim on the PS3? 

Fine, go enjoy it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

No you fools, I mean the demo for Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

Yo, I just noticed something.

If you created your own char/pawn, in the Griffin battle you actually play as them!


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No you fools, I mean the demo for Dragon's Dogma.



Oh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Still Jap only? Maybe I will try again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still Jap only? Maybe I will try again.


no CMX is out for us. Just go to search and write the name..


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Yo, I just noticed something.
> 
> If you created your own char/pawn, in the Griffin battle you actually play as them!



Hence my disappointment why they also weren't in the Prologue demo.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, that's a given, really. It's ancient history.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Fiora is an invalid name.. Fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mad


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Why is it invalid...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why is it invalid...


 I don't know man... I don't know


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't know man... I don't know



Is penis invalid?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Is penis invalid?


 well how about you finding that out?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Test it Mal. :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Test it Mal. :33


 no... now I wonder if my real name is not invalid...


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


>


 do not give me that face... let CMX do that for you..


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

CMX doesn't listen to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Your test, tell me it. I wasn't listening before so I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't test anything, don't have access to the demo.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

The female faces are fugly as hell. >_>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay, I played it.

Combat was quick and fluid, the action was pretty decent, though sometimes it was difficult to tell just what was going on, the camera was okay, the controls were good, the griffin was easy as fuck.

My rating: decent. Totally buyable.

Character customization was flat and gay and I couldn't make shit. I made a really tall, really thick guy (wasn't very muscular). Shit. Needs better options.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

Uh.... Did you go into Advanced details? There's a lot of options.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I did, but they weren't advanced enough.

I couldn't make him more muscular than the highest "musculature" setting. And it is barely more muscular than I am in real life.

I did manage to make the face look remarkably close to Cain Marko though. That's a start.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

^ I was very tempted to post your BH pic in response to that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok trying to get my character now. Making a Fiora version in this game  also Names are all valid, I just got confused with the parents control stuff..


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2012)

Didn't get the griffin battle at Pax so was a lot of fun to try. Awesome game, can't wait.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

If anyone wants a more challenging Griffin fight, tell your Pawns to follow and then just wait up the hill for night-time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am enjoying messing with the CC.. really interesting stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> ^ I was very tempted to post your BH pic in response to that.


Post away, though that picture isn't entirely indicative of how big my muscles are.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

females are terrible to create in this game, but males are easy as hell. Funny, it's usually the other way around in most RPG's.

Gotta say the combat is stylish and amazing and I'm a sucker for the massive amount of character customization there is (very disappointed that colors are extremely limited) though I gotta ask. You can make a child in this game (or at least make a character look like a child). Are there romances in this game? Wouldn't this cause an issue or something considering all games are evil and steal our souls?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I was disappointed in that shitty color choice as well. What is this, 1985?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

well the battle system is cool... I don't like Archer tho..for now.. I was so hyped for that class..


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

There is no Archer class though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> There is no Archer class though.


 Magick Archer???


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

And Ranger. But Krory's being elitist.

One of my favourite things about the MArcher is that they remind me of the Dungeons & Dragons cartoon.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> And Ranger. But Krory's being elitist.
> 
> One of my favourite things about the MArcher is that they remind me of the Dungeons & Dragons cartoon.



Ahem... it's called a STRIDER.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2012)

Loved the demo; though the Chimera was a clusterfuck.

I think the whizzbang nature of the Archery is one of the few examples of it actually working and making it a useful skill in the crazy combat.  Would have been a lot more fun, though, if my Pawns weren't doing everything.  Game has serious potential.  

I'm really interested in what the rest of the game has in store.  Very.

I don't see why there's no roll button, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs1fcO0in5o[/YOUTUBE]

You were saying, Krory?


----------



## Okokami (Apr 24, 2012)

"pleased to announce demo will be accessible on 24th April if you're American."

Bah.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2012)

MURRICA

What was the point of allowing me to create a character if I have to use the bishie-fuck protag Capcom made?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

So you could pee on the griffin in style.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs1fcO0in5o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You were saying, Krory?



I never said there was no Ranger.

I'm saying what we were playing was not a Ranger.

We played the Strider in the demo.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

I never implied that it wasn't. I was simply adding to Malvingt2's post.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2012)

I wanted to ride it into the skies but all dat fire kept making him crash.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you guys...


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

The pawns do way to much. I guess that's good but hopefully higher difficulties will demand your skills far more. I jumped right into to the griffon fight since I don't like demo prologues and you don't even get your character and I didn't know wtf I was doing but my pawns where raping that thing.

However the griffon did manage to nearly kill me and I had to use herbs but then again I still didn't know wtf I was doing half the time. As always I'm definitely gonna jump on the hardest available difficulty on this. hopefully pawns won't make this stupidly easy, as I always love rushing into battle against giant creatures with multiple allies. It makes the fight feel so much bigger.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2012)

Enemies in the game don't scale to your level, I'd say that you're probably at or exceeding the recommended level for the Griffin quest. If you do it at lvl 15, it'll undoubtedly be harder, if not a 1-hit kill. It also really depends on your party composition. If you didn't have a mage that can fire buff or a mage/sorc with tracking fire spells, you'd be pretty fucked as far as keeping the griffon down.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

>People whining about GOOD AI for once


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I love good AI. :33


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> >People whining about GOOD AI for once



I don't want the game played for me.  

Though, I'll do what Davey said and just tell the Pawns to stay the fuck away.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2012)

This is worth a look-over.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Insert useless post here



Good ai =/= overpowered ai

However they seemed to be a VAST improvement over Sheva. Perhaps there is hope for RE6 yet...

Enemies don't scale? Damn that sucks. I'm the type to always hold off side missions for awhile. When I played Borderlands I did nothing but the main quest, then I couldn't be bothered with most of the side missions where I was a walking god and didn't even bother killing enemies since they where so pathetic. Second playthrough I did it right and was pissed at the awesome sidequests and even awesomer loot they gave you.

Whats the level limit in this game?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2012)

199               .


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> 199               .



 dafuck? /flabbergasted

Wait, are 99 of those levels locked on disc  ?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2012)

No, you just have to prove that your IQ is at least of average level~


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

Gonna try out the demo when I get home from classes today, probably won't make it past the CC though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

They did say it's impossible to hit 199 in your first playthrough, though.

Which seems to mean there's some kind of "new game+" hopefully with more challenging monsters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Those Pawns sure did seem pretty powerful. I was trying to shoot some of those goblins with my bow like a stealthy person would, and they just rushed in and slaughtered them all. 

And then I was trying to do the rain of arrows thing on the griffin and it was already dead.

I beat him twice to try out a couple things. I think I got hit once.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

First Dev Diary is out:


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Pretty nice dev diary, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 25, 2012)

wow that was lovely, i actually enjoyed a demo...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone gonna make a child assassin? Frank Jaeger.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

I might make a child assassin/mage as a pawn.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

But you can't make a Pawn assassin.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

I was fearing that. 

Child mage is still good.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, Pawns can't be Hybrids.

And I've been considering a child mage for a while. Like Schierke.

Then someone needs to make a Strider modeled after Serpico. And a child Strider, modeled after Isidro!

AND WE ALL PLAY AS GUTTS. GENIUS!!!


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2012)

Finally played the demo. I really like the controls. They pulled off a system that has basic combos and several special attacks for each weapon. I think I'll be using a bow quite a lot.

My only complaint is that it doesn't feel like my character is vital to the battle. Like I could sit it out and the Pawns would win without me. Don't get me wrong, the AI is very clever and whatnot - but I definitely think the Pawns need to be weaker. If only so I no longer feel like I'm just making up the numbers when I should be feeling like a destiny-defying badass.

The customisation is neat, though. Allowing heterochromia was a nice touch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 25, 2012)

pawns cant get the hybrid classes so you the main character it still special.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe you can play without Prawns.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

I think part of the problem with the demo, as a lot of people were pointing out, is that all of the characters were super-buffed and fairly high level for their encounters. It sounds like Griffins and Chimeras are supposed to be among the first or most common "boss" enemies you fight, but in the Griffin battle alone, you're level 20.

It would also depend a lot upon your abilities and the abilities your pawns have - like having a Mage against the Griffin, like you do in the demo, means it casts nasty fire spells that essentially rape it.

I wonder if you can go without other Pawns. That might be a nice idea for people who find pawns being too vital to the battle system. Though I know you have to have at least your Main Pawn, but maybe you don't need the third and fourth slots filled.

I also imagine things will be very different when you're a Hybrid class, which Pawns can't be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

I assume the game gets harder. Or has hard difficulties that make you need Prawns.

Maybe.


I mean, all new games are smart enough to do that, right?


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I assume the game gets harder. Or has hard difficulties that make you need Prawns.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> ...



Not really.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2012)

Another thing is that the Pawns seemed to have full knowledge of the Griffin, which means they're less likely to do stupid shit. The fact that they all knew "FIRE KEEPS IT ON THE GROUND" would indicate that they're three-star as far as Griffins are concerned. If it's your first griffin, your pawns won't be nearly as helpful.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

> That flexibility is essential, as while Dragon's Dogma doesn't have the punishing difficulty of Dark Souls, it shares a similar fondness for bloodying your nose should you try to get ahead of yourself, tackling quests and areas beyond your capabilities. A little more ambient information about when you're straying past those boundaries might be useful - I spent a long time smashing my face against one story quest before learning I was a good ten levels away from being up to the task - but for those who prefer a gritty climb rather than the smoothly greased ascent of Skyrim, it should provide a solid challenge.



That's all I could really find out about difficulty. Should be interesting.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2012)

The thing about the quests/areas is that there is NO indication of a level requirement. So you'll often find yourself tackling an area/enemy that's way out of your league.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> The thing about the quests/areas is that there is NO indication of a level requirement. So you'll often find yourself tackling an area/enemy that's way out of your league.



I like it when games are designed that way, makes the world seem more real.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

I always like to challenge myself on incredibly high-level areas in games with free roaming. 

The greater the risk, the better the reward usually.


But then some games fuck you over if you try that.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

> But then some games fuck you over if you try that.



Yeah, there were a few areas in Morrowind where you would get butt raped if you ventured into them and Daggerfall was full of them.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Isn't that what makes it fun?


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, it does.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 25, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Good ai =/= overpowered ai
> 
> However they seemed to be a VAST improvement over Sheva. Perhaps there is hope for RE6 yet...
> 
> ...


yeah ,i prefer scaling enemies too.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2012)

Scaling enemies are fucking retarded and every single Bethesda game can attest to that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

"Why does this polar bear one-shot me when this dragon doesn't even do any damage?"


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

I've never liked scaling enemies, just have more diverse and varied enemies that can fill the higher levels. It's not that hard. I would hate for the creature I killed at level 5 to be able to kill me in two hits at level 50.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 25, 2012)

So is there a decent plot? And I mean an actual story, cut scenes and all, not generic bethesda schlock.
If it's just running on quests for errands with some weak overall excuse to run for the errands plot-line, I'm not buying it. Would really like open world game with a story finally.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> So is there a decent plot? And I mean an actual story, cut scenes and all, not generic bethesda schlock.
> If it's just running on quests for errands with some weak overall excuse to run for the errands plot-line, I'm not buying it. Would really like open world game with a story finally.



There is a plot and there do seem to be cutscenes, but not's it necessarily "decent." Very typical fantasy fair.

You're a "chosen one," a Dragon takes your heart and eats it because of it. Through some magical anomaly or miracle, you manage to survive and live without a heart. Your ultimate goal is to go and defeat the dragon and reclaim your heart. There seems to be other underlying political plotlines, I assume, and side characters with some actual backgrounds... but don't look for anything really innovative there.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2012)

No, the dragon ate your heart because you stuck a pin in him and he decided to be a dick about it.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2012)

Quite surprised how short the demo was i spent age's making my character and pawn only to see them for like two minutes. Still fun though, definitely going to buy it.

I knew it would be but damn if the CC isn't fun i managed to make a pretty awesome version of RE2 Leon for my Pawn.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, I remember seeing a rather blatant Leon hairstyle in there.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2012)

Some of the other hair styles make your guy look straight out of the cover of those cheesy porn novels. 

Whats the deal with the moniker's? is it a nickname or something? thought it was pretty funny i could call my female character M.Bison


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

I believe it says what the Moniker is when you select it - it's a name that all players view as the name of your character or some such.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2012)

Difficulty is not scaled and you can walk into a camp of World Destroying Champions of Evil on the beginning of the game?

Yes.

Very much yes.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Some of the other hair styles make your guy look straight out of the cover of those cheesy porn novels.
> 
> Whats the deal with the moniker's? is it a nickname or something? thought it was pretty funny i could call my female character M.Bison



As it said, the moniker is there for parental controlled games. So kids won't see obscene names, probably.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> There is a plot and there do seem to be cutscenes, but not's it necessarily "decent." Very typical fantasy fair.
> 
> You're a "chosen one," a Dragon takes your heart and eats it because of it. Through some magical anomaly or miracle, you manage to survive and live without a heart. Your ultimate goal is to go and defeat the dragon and reclaim your heart. There seems to be other underlying political plotlines, I assume, and side characters with some actual backgrounds... but don't look for anything really innovative there.



From a japanese story trailer I've seen, certain developments concerning the King, the princess and the King's allegiance with the player are pretty much taken out directly from Berserk.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 25, 2012)

Definitely fun. Just now need to decide whether it's day 1 for me.

Is there day 1 dlc or such for this game?


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Definitely fun. Just now need to decide whether it's day 1 for me.
> 
> Is there day 1 dlc or such for this game?



There's pre-order bonuses but it's very simple stuff - like GameStop folks get extra Rift Crystals, so they can hire more powerful pawns early on. I believe other things are just in-game equipment early or extra consumables or something. But I'm not a hundred percent on that.

There is Berserk Golden Age items (Gutts' original zweihander sword and his Band of Hawk armor, and Griffith's armor and sword), but not sure if that stuff is day-1 or not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> There is Berserk Golden Age items (Gutts' original zweihander sword and his Band of Hawk armor, and Griffith's armor and sword), but not sure if that stuff is day-1 or not.



Berserk's items are all in the game already. They're not DLC at all.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 25, 2012)

That's good. Well I got my character and pawn all ready. Liking their look.

Now to go at this griffin again. I must say, demo was an extreme tease.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish we were getting the collector's edition that Japan is, I'd get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Berserk's items are all in the game already. They're not DLC at all.



My mistake, found the FAQ:



> 4) Will you be releasing the Berserk armor set in America? Yes. The Berserk armor set will be included on disc in all territories.



You can excuse the confusion since 90% of sites still call it "DLC."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, there were a few areas in Morrowind where you would get butt raped if you ventured into them and Daggerfall was full of them.



What I meant by that was that some recent games block you from doing it.

Like levels are cut off by level requirements, or fetch requirements. You can't run to the end dungeon and steal that set of armor on the cliff.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I meant by that was that some recent games block you from doing it.
> 
> Like levels are cut off by level requirements, or fetch requirements. You can't run to the end dungeon and steal that set of armor on the cliff.



Oh, that bullshit.  I've seen it quite a few times and it pisses me off everyone.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> You can excuse the confusion since 90% of sites still call it "DLC."



Disc-Locked Content.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh, that bullshit.  I've seen it quite a few times and it pisses me off everyone.



Yeah, it's breaking the spirit of "Free Roam" entirely. What's free about it? You freely explore the set areas they give you?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

I say if you manage to get through a high level dungeon with a low level character you deserve that armor and loot, considering you probably got raped into next week over and over again trying to get it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah.

Fucking yeah. 


But then you go through and rape low level areas.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Well duh, because they're cakewalks compared to the high level dungeon you just trucked through.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> But then you go through and rape low level areas.



I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Because you're styling on them with you high-level gear.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2012)

The best thing is when you finally do get that high level armor and it turns out there's a level/stat requirement you don't meet.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> The best thing is when you finally do get that high level armor and it turns out there's a level/stat requirement you don't meet.



That's the worst.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder how many creatures there are in this game that we haven't seen.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm starting to wonder how many creatures there are in this game that we haven't seen.



I thought it was said there was almost 100 enemies but I wonder how many are palette swaps, and we know there are human enemies like bandits that also have classes like you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> The best thing is when you finally do get that high level armor and it turns out there's a level/stat requirement you don't meet.



That only happens with newfag games.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That only happens with newfag games.



Are you sure about that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I honestly don't remember.


The last game I remember having decent free roam was Ultima IX.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Morrowind has amazing free roam.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think any of this will be anything new for the posters here, but someone on another site compiled a huge collection of videos for this game, and I kind of wanted to save it for future reference. Figured I'd copy and paste it here.

*Streams*

Dragon's Dogma Stream with Hideaki Itsuno 2/12/12 - 

Dragon's Dogma Stream #2 3/16/12 - 

PAX East Dragon's Dogma Mystic Knight Stream (1/2) - 
PAX East Dragon's Dogma Mystic Knight Stream (2/2) - 

Nico Nico (1) Dragon`s Dogma(1/3) - 
Nico Nico (1) Dragon`s Dogma(2/3) - 
Nico Nico (1) Dragon`s Dogma(3/3) - 

Nico Nico (2) Dragon's Dogma 1st Quest(1/2) - 
Nice Nico (2) Dragon's Dogma 1st Quest(2/2) - 

Nico Nico (3) Dragon's Dogma M. Knight(1/2) - 
Nice Nico (3) Dragon's Dogma M. Knight(2/2) - 

Nico Nico (4) Drgaon's Dogma Tiny Strider(1/2) - 
Nico Nico (4) Dragon's Dogma Tiny Strider(2/2) - 

GT/LIVE 4/16/12 - Dragon's Dogma Part 1 - 
GT/LIVE 4/16/12 - Dragon's Dogma Part 2 - 

*Guides*

OXM Pawn Guide - 
OXM Job Guide - 

*Gameplay*

OXM Gameplay - 
OXM Griffon Quest - 
Gamespot 1st Quest - 
Machinima Field Play + Hydra Head Escort - 
Assassin Vs Drake - 
Assassin Vs Cyclops X2 + Goblin Horde - 
Assassin Vs Golem - 
Catacomb Ogre - 
Catacomb Exploration + Rift - 
Outdoor Exploration - 
Beholder Tenticle Fight - 
Microsoft Gameplay - 

French Gameplay (Drake, Griffon, Chimera) + In-game alteration -  (note Level 40)


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

Does this game require you have a four-man party? Would like if it can just be you and your main whenever you want.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

You can solo it, if you want. It's just not advisable, unless you're really good at the game.

And CApCom needs to step their shit up as far as marketing/releasing info is concerned. Less than a month away, and hype for this game is very low.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 29, 2012)

I just played the demo and it was really good.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

Oooh, that's a really nice compilation of all the videos for this game. Winny should add it to the first post.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

I am doing my damnedest to make an Arya Stark main character.  Though my ability to get this game has been put into jeopardy, my fingers remain crossed!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

Just sell off your Mass Effect games.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

They're only worth like five bucks each now.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

That's only 45 more to go!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

Better do some odd jobs, Krory. 

Go mow a lawn or something, you bum.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

This is Florida, there is no grass to mow.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

Then what _can_ you mow?


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Sand, apparently.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

Well shit, you're better off dressing like a beggar and asking for change.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

I can mow the grass of retired Jewish senior citizens, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well shit, you're better off dressing like a beggar and asking for change.



I'd get my ass kicked by the other panhandlers. I wouldn't even question it.




Hangat?r said:


> I can mow the grass of retired Jewish senior citizens, if you catch my drift.



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

So who's pawn will I not be able to use aka who's getting the Xbox ver.?


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> So who's pawn will I not be able to use aka who's getting the Xbox ver.?



If I still manage to get it, I'll be getting the XBox version.

So my Pawn will be SUPER EXCLUSIVE.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

Hearing that is truly devastating. I dont think I can enjoy the game fully anymore.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

I know, I know... I have that effect on people.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm getting the PS3 version.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

PS3 version is for faggits.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, Death! You wound me!


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

I had plans involving scaling up walls and slaying dragon cubs with digital Krory now I gotta put that on hold until I get an Xbox or there becomes a merge forming Microsony.

Going back to the demo. Truly disheartening.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

I know the wound stings deep, but you will be better from this. I promise.

I need to decide what kind of Pawn to make to go with my Arya Stark character.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 29, 2012)

Already planned out my adventure, me A powerful witch and my under study who will be based on Schierke from Berserk 

Its going to be hard without a warrior type character i know but I don't care  I'm not allowing any dirty fighters in my party


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I know the wound stings deep, but you will be better from this. I promise.
> 
> I need to decide what kind of Pawn to make to go with my Arya Stark character.



Make Tyrion.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

You could make a Jon Snow character, considering how much Arya admires him.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Already planned out my adventure, me A powerful witch and my under study who will be based on Schierke from Berserk
> 
> Its going to be hard without a warrior type character i know but I don't care  I'm not allowing any dirty fighters in my party



Yeah, I was totally planning on a Schierke one (especially after there being Golden Age Berserk items in the game) but I got distracted.




Hangat?r said:


> Make Tyrion.



That could work.  I also considered a Jon Snow for a main or a pawn.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You could make a Jon Snow character, considering how much Arya admires him.



The only thing that stops me is I'm like "OH, I WANT A JON SNOW MAIN CHARACTER, TOO."

I never did attempt to make a Claire Redfield or Rachel Grey.

CLAIRE REDFIELD WITH LEON KENNEDY PAWN.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

You could make a John Snow main and have Robb as a pawn.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

That would be pretty awesome, but then I wouldn't have Arya, who is so much cooler.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

You could always make Porkpie.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Or I could not.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

You could always make Bran, just to be a cunt.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmmm... I AM good at being a cunt.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone on NF would concur~


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

That is very true!

Playing a scrawny character with the shortest height is so much fun.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> That is very true!
> 
> Playing a scrawny character with the shortest height is so much fun.



Yes, it is. :byakuya


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

My Marcher is gonna have the same build as Gutts.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, it is. :byakuya



My Arya was climbing all over the griffin like a fucking monkey. AND GOING STABBY STABBY. It was adorable.




Hangat?r said:


> My Marcher is gonna have the same build as Gutts.



You should do Gutts and Serpico.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

> My Arya was climbing all over the griffin like a fucking monkey. AND GOING STABBY STABBY. It was adorable.



One day I'll be doing this as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

I always make my own chars. The only thing I'd take from other chars are names~

Plus my pawn is a well-built redhead.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Taking names is just as bad. 

I saw a picture of someone that made a Ganondorf.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll be making my character Link if it ever comes to the PC.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Or get a console.

Or buy the game for me


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Fuck all 'dat shit.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or get a console.
> 
> Or buy the game for me



Perhaps I'll buy the Wii U.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Do it, man.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

I just need to see Nintendo at E3 and if the Wii U looks impressive I'll get it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

I already got mine.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

In fact, I own two.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

You should give me one.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Okay.



When will I be getting it?


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Tomorrow.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, Krory.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

KRORY BE PRAISED


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

PRAISE BE TO KRORY.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

Krory, what class is your MP gonna be? I'm definitely making mine Fighter/Warrior.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

I haven't decided yet. Either Warrior/Fighter or Mage/Sorcerer. Depends on what I go with character-wise.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> CLAIRE REDFIELD WITH LEON KENNEDY PAWN.



Just the way it's always been.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I haven't decided yet. Either Warrior/Fighter or Mage/Sorcerer. Depends on what I go with character-wise.



Healer Pawn will definitely be the most desirable, I think.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Healer Pawn will definitely be the most desirable, I think.



True.

But Jon Snow will not be appreciate as a healer, I imagine.  So I would need an otherwise appropriate Pawn.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can just search for 'Jon Snow' and find, like, five bajillion.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah but I want to make my own. 

Besides I figure most people would make him as their main character.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

I changed my main what has to be about 15 times. But I think I'm satisfied with this one.

Though she's giving off an Ellen Paige vibe.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

Real  men use a more interesting character.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I changed my main what has to be about 15 times. But I think I'm satisfied with this one.
> 
> Though she's giving off an Ellen Paige vibe.



Nothing wrong with that.




Hangat?r said:


> Real  men use a more interesting character.



No, real men use little girls to beat the shit out of griffins.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

I've yet to write professionally so my original characters that look awfully like real actresses are only subjectively interesting.

I think.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

I read an article saying there will be questions to determine our pawn personality. It's not in the demo but the demo says we can import the characters we created.

Is that questionnaire thing still in the game?


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I've yet to write professionally so my original characters that look awfully like real actresses are only subjectively interesting.
> 
> I think.



One of these days I'll write...

...one of these days.

But I haven't had a good idea lately so I highly doubt that.

And no clue about the questions. I hope they are, it was one big draw about the Pawns, and being able to "guide" their behavior by encouraging or discouraging certain things they do.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope so too. Would be a shame if they didn't.

I have ideas for stories I can share, though I have a tendency to involve senseless murdering of important people.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd like to do that (kill important people) but I tend to get too overly-emotionally attached to certain characters and I _want_ to kill them but I can't bring myself to, and then I cry.

I can hardly seem to get past a bare-bones plot (and barely a plot) anymore. I think I got dumber.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you guys in the writing FC?  We need moar discussion...can't play demo since I don't have gold anymore lol...


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm a crappy writer so I never felt I belonged in any Writing FC or the Lit Department or anything of that sorts.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

Sound like a good writer to me. Bashing oneself is the mark of a true pioneer to his trade.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 29, 2012)

All I write is fanfic trash which never leaves my documents. I would never dare publish any of my works, of course I did try nanowrimo like 3 times before. ...hmm maybe this year I'll actually do it.

most of my works involves bashing capcom. Or shipping companies like Valve and Bioware (pre EA).


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

Never ever bother putting your fanfics up.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 29, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Never ever bother putting your fanfics up.



That's why they shall forever remain in C:/Users/DedValve/MyDocuments

And forever there shall they remain.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

You should not even write any.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Sound like a good writer to me. Bashing oneself is the mark of a true pioneer to his trade.



I hear that a lot about various artists and such. I tend to think it's just hogwash, but who am I to judge.

After all some of the most successful authors are arrogant pieces of shit, like Stephen King and Stephanie Meyer (unfortunately) and Anne Rice.

Then again as it goes, "It's better to write for yourself and have no public than to write for the public and have no self."


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

I think it has alot to do with the people around them that makes them arrogant. No way is a person arrogant out the gate. That's why I feel real artist have that tendency. I was an exceptional artist during my junior years and people even said I was, but you'd never get me to acknowledge that.

And that quote is a good quote. First time I've heard it.

As for this game, I'm thinking of doing all my journeying at night. Self trolling I know, but I'm down for a serious challenge.

I wonder if there are night raids (or raids at all) on castle and towns. Probably asking much but this game has me quite excited.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

> As for this game, I'm thinking of doing all my journeying at night. Self trolling I know, but I'm down for a serious challenge.



You should be in for some fun.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2012)

I cannot have it any other way.

On another note, I read earlier in this thread on OP pawns.

Do I have a different copy of the demo? My pawn can't do anything without me. Half the time I'm picking their ass up. Can I borrow those pawn please.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

I hear talk about writing stories and stuff and I want to join in about my most recent project, but it's off topic. 

Just like this post.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I think it has alot to do with the people around them that makes them arrogant. No way is a person arrogant out the gate. That's why I feel real artist have that tendency. I was an exceptional artist during my junior years and people even said I was, but you'd never get me to acknowledge that.
> 
> And that quote is a good quote. First time I've heard it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's undoubtedly true. Ironically even though I cited Stephen King, I know how he really was to begin with (his wife finding his to-be-novel in the trash and forcing him to finish it). I know people have credited my writing but no one that I could trust to be honest about it. And it's been so long now...

One of the many wonders of watching a lot of television. The show Criminal Minds, every episode opens and ends (for the most part) with a quote. The quote was from Cyril Connolly, a literary critic/writer.

Back on topic of the game... night travel is going to be a lot of fun. It'll suck running face first into a drake or something, but fighting all of the undead will be glorious. Hell, some of the gameplay shows just being in a forest is almost as dark as night.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I hear talk about writing stories and stuff and I want to join in about my most recent project, but it's off topic.
> 
> Just like this post.



When has being off-topic ever stopped you?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, Krory, you can read me like a book. 

My friend and I are collaborating on a comic together, though all we've really done so far is design some of the characters and discuss a lot of ideas. I'm not entirely sure how original the story or premise is, though, and I'm/we are trying to avoid any kind of cliche we can.  If my idea is unoriginal, I haven't heard of the medium it "ripped off" of, though I'm not entirely sure if that would be considered good or bad. It's pretty bare bones at the moment, we've been focusing so much on developing the other aspects of the story and setting that we haven't really done anything with the plot yet.


----------



## Krory (Apr 29, 2012)

I tend to avoid plots until the last minute. Focus on the characters and things of that nature instead. And then by that point, I completely lose interest, my attention is drawn towards something else, and OH LOOK, A SQUIRREL!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm just glad we have the entire summer to work on it, so it's unlikely we'll just drop it because we get too busy or something. Which makes me happy, since I haven't worked on anything "big" in a while. The last thing I was doing, which I started and ended about 2 years ago, was a (mostly) original story involving members of the oldfag Itachi FC (before the new generation moved in). I got about 40 pages in but then I just kind of dropped it because I didn't like where I had led the story. I might pick that back someday as well, depends on how I feel I guess.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTm3ujLMEgU[/YOUTUBE]

Just ignore the whiny moon speak bitches.

Meteor animation is really cool, they actually fall from space rather than appear magically.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn moon speak bitches.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder if we'll be able to make multiple characters with Main Pawns and hire out our own Pawns. 

And I expect everyone to list their Pawns on release so others can hire them.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2012)

The person playing is a fucking retard, though. It took them like 5 minutes to discover there was something shooting fire at them.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2012)

I liked the Ice spell in the beginning, that remained long enough to be climbed on.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2012)

From GameFAQs:


> I think maybe the multiple casting mechanic hasn't been mentioned before? If you / a pawn starts casting a spell the circle you see on the ground appears. Anyone else equipped with the same spell can come into that circle and start prepping the same spell, then cast them all at the same time (even if they didn't all start together). To say how many times they get this working, that's another vote for decent AI.


----------



## WanoCountryNigga (Apr 30, 2012)

No Online= Whack ass game.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder if there would be any real reason/advantage to continue playing a Warrior or Strider or Ranger after things like Magic Archer, Assassin and Mystic Knight are unlocked.

Mage and Sorcerer will always have a place but it kind of sucks there's no magic-heavy third tier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm just going to make overpowered Pawns and make them win the game for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2012)

@Krory: They actually unlock at the same time. 

There are only two tiers of classes, the first has Strider/Mage/Fighter, the 2nd is all of the advanced/hybrid vocations. The Hybrid classes just seem to build further on the Strider's Jack of All Trades concept, but aren't significantly stronger/more survivable than the Advanced vocations. I wouldn't be surprised if Ranger and Sorcerer do vastly more DPS than any of the Hybrids.


@CMX: You can only make one pawn, you fool.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

That's rather disappointing that Hybrids unlock alongside of Advanced. I thought it sounded before like you had to unlock them through experience earned as the other classes. That's actually a little depressing. >:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

One Pawn? But I can hire a team of overpowered Pawns, right?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's rather disappointing that Hybrids unlock alongside of Advanced. I thought it sounded before like you had to unlock them through experience earned as the other classes. That's actually a little depressing. >:



As soon as you have enough points, you can buy any class you like. I expect that you'll switch classes a bit to get the best Augments for your specific build, though. I rather like the fact that the advanced/hybrid vocations aren't the SUPER DUPER AWESOME REQUIRED classes, TBH. That way, if you like the Fighter or Warrior more than the Mystic Knight, you can just stay a normal tank.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

You can hire two other Pawns.

It's you, your Main Pawn, then two hired Pawns.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> As soon as you have enough points, you can buy any class you like. I expect that you'll switch classes a bit to get the best Augments for your specific build, though. I rather like the fact that the advanced/hybrid vocations aren't the SUPER DUPER AWESOME REQUIRED classes, TBH. That way, if you like the Fighter or Warrior more than the Mystic Knight, you can just stay a normal tank.



But do we know if there's any reason to go back to a Fighter over a Mystic Knight? Aside from "lol, I don't WANT to use any magic!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Three Pawns to rule the world.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, every Vocations has a shitton of skills right up to the higher levels, so it's not like you stick with one class until lvl 30 and you've got all that it has to give. So I'd imagine the Fighter will get a lot of powerful augments concerning staying alive, tanking damage and grabbing agro, for one. 

Mystic Knight will probably get augments for Magic Resistance, so it could be wise to take it for a bit and then switch back. 

There might also just be more loot for Fighters than Mystic Knights, but that's just a thought. Won't really know anything until CapCom's marketing dept. stops being pants on head retarded and actually do their fucking job.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

I should probably get back to work and try to decide on some characters to potentially play.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Three Pawns to rule the world.



Six pawns to rule the galaxy?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2012)

ONE PAWN TO FIND THEM


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

One Pawn to bring them all


----------



## Penance (Apr 30, 2012)

...And in the darkness BIND THEM...


----------



## Keollyn (May 1, 2012)

So did I read this right? There's relationships in this game?

And here I just completed my characters; The Em twins.

Awkward.


----------



## DedValve (May 1, 2012)

you can romance? I wonder how in depth it'll be if true, and if we can romance our pawns.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2012)

Pretty sure it's been stated that there is no romance in this game. The only thing related to it would be 'one instance where being a female Arisen would prove beneficial', but that's about it.


----------



## Keollyn (May 1, 2012)

Must have been old previews then. Saw that mentioned twice.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

They've gone back and forth - director says he can't say there are any, but you have friendship status you work on... but a FAQ on the official blog a week earlier said there definitely are.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2012)

You're on a quest to beat up a massive fucking dragon, if you want pussy that's what pawns are for.


----------



## Keollyn (May 1, 2012)

No I actually thought the main pawn was the one involved in the relationships. Thus my first post on the matter.

Would've felt like a bad doujinshi


----------



## Buskuv (May 1, 2012)

I'm sure any romance will be similar to Skyrim romance.

Ergo, pointless.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2012)

But Japanese, so likely better sex scenes.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

You mean the Arisen sprouts tentacles?


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2012)

It's the DLC Kraken battle.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Six pawns to rule the galaxy?



Nine pawns to rule the multiverse


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2012)

No one rent CMX's, his will be weak.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Mine will be overpowered to the max.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

I paid off my pre-order today. 

The guy working was talking about how awesome it is.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

Krory will not eat for a month, but he will have DD. Oh, yes, he will have it.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

No, we're good now.  Last month was just a bad month.

And I traded in ME1 and DAII to knock off some of the cost.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> And I traded in ME1 and DAII to knock off some of the cost.



How much did they gave you for it?


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How much did they gave you for it?



Not much. I only got like four or five for DAII but with all expansions and DLC cancelled I had little reason to play it since I did every combination of things one could do in the game. I would've held out to sell it on eBay or something but let's face it... DAII sells for shit everywhere. And this was just quicker and convenient.

ME1 I actually got like 14 for, though. But I also have a Power Up Rewards card so more like 12 or 13 figure. I guess ME1 went up since ME3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2012)

Heh, the money DAII gave was pretty standard, as in a ripoff, but 14 bucks for Mass Effect 1 is pretty nice though.


----------



## Keollyn (May 1, 2012)

It doesn't matter because you're getting the XBox version.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> It doesn't matter because you're getting the XBox version.



What can I say? Two extra months of the RE6 demo appeases me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2012)

Speaking of which, is it gonna be Single player, Multiplayer? What's the deal with the RE6 demo?


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of which, is it gonna be Single player, Multiplayer? What's the deal with the RE6 demo?



I'm going to assume it will be the main game with the co-op capability.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

I wonder what the demo will entail? Maybe the first chapter of one of the character's campaigns, or maybe the first chapter of all three. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

I doubt the first of all three. I bet Jake's is going to be super-top secret until release.

My guess is a little bit of Leon's campaign since it's clear that is meant to be the "main" one.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

You get this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) RE shit outta mah DD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Maybe I should go ahead and buy DD and then play that in between D3 as like a smoke break.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

Play DD whenever your internet goes down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

That's like playing with my penis without any porn.


Fun, but not as fun.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

Well it's not like you'll be able to play Diablo III then.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Wait, you cant play D3 without interwebs?

I was gonna dl it and pirate play.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Wait, you cant play D3 without interwebs?
> 
> I was gonna dl it and pirate play.



Nope. You need a constant internet connection. I was planning the same thing. I'm sure there will be some crack or something, though.

But funnily enough when people complained, Blizzard told their fans, "Just go play other games." 

SO THAT IS WHAT I WILL DO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

I only play online anyway when it comes to Diablo.

Single player is for chumps.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

The only d3 class I like is monk, the rest beside barb look mad homo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

That's homophobic.

I'm calling the cops.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

They arrest people for that?


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

I'm sure if Bioness tells them to...


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Cmx is a total bearcub.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm sure if Bioness tells them to...



Cool set. Too bad it has more comics than the actual game.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

If I could have made it in the animated fashion, then I would've. A nice improvement for the series and the changing times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They arrest people for that?



Yeah, you get put in prison and assfucked until you turn gay for that now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2012)

Every game can make a cutscene, Remedy made comics because that created the identity of Max Payne, man.

Still, I'm jizzing all over the place when I see the real clustered gameplay sequences. The PC requirements are a FUCKING joke, though. I'm am not maxing this game by a long shot and I'm sure as hell not buying it for consoles. Not everyone has a computer from NASA, Rockstar.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

For a second, after reading Death's post, I thought that Dragon's Dogma was coming to the PC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Get outta here with that PC gaming talk. We're talking about Dragon's Dogma! 


And ass-fucking.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

That's nice.  I like the new fully-animated comic frames and effects and dynamic subtitles. If I want the more still-frame comic feel, I'll just read the comic book they're doing.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

But getting back on topic... who else has their main character and pawn ready already?

I'm still doing a lot of tweaking and keep changing my mind.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2012)

Isn't off topic fun, Goob?

Also, they're doing a comic, seriously?


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Mine are ready and planned out. :3


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

It'll be a three-part series that fills in Max's early years, around the course of the first two games, and lead up into the third game. It's a joint effort by Rockstar and Marvel.

Drawn by Fernando Blanco. Written by Dan Houser and Sam Lake.

I thought I heard the first one, After the Fall, is already out but I could be wrong.

And they will be free, digitally.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> It'll be a three-part series that fills in Max's early years, around the course of the first two games, and lead up into the third game.
> 
> Drawn by Fernando Blanco. Written by Dan Houser and Sam Lake.



2 things...

1: How the hell can subtitles be "dynamic"? Is that even a thing?

2: I'M THROWING MY MONEY AT THE SCREEN. NOTHING'S HAPPENING. I'M SHOVING MY CREDIT CARD INTO MY PC. STILL NOTHING'S HAPPENING. SAM LAKE WRITING A MAX PAYNE COMIC DRAWN BY ONE OF MY FAVORITE ARTISTS. WHERE DO I PUT MY FUCKING MONEY.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

More like highlighting emphasizing captioning. I'm guessing you didn't watch the visual effects and cinematics trailer or you'd understand.

And no need for money - as I said, the comic is free.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2012)

I DIDN'T READ THE FREE PART.

WHAT YEAR IS THIS. WHERE AM I. IS THIS REAL LIFE.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

Also, just looked - After The Fall is available tomorrow. It'll be available via Rockstar Newswire or Max Payne 3's main site and some other unmentioned digital distribution sites.

They'll be doing a print version later in May.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Isn't off topic fun, Goob?



Not when it raises your hopes and then crushes them.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv09XBeYh5I[/YOUTUBE]

New dev diary.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

What the fuck. Why are you sealed?! WHY CAN'T I REP YOU?!


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

The more videos I watch the more I want it to come on the PC.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

Did you sign the "petition" on Capcom Unity's forum, Fail?


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> What the fuck. Why are you sealed?! WHY CAN'T I REP YOU?!



They feared me, and thus they sealed me.

One day I shall return to scour the earth.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Did you sign the "petition" on Capcom Unity's forum, Fail?



I did sign it.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

I thought it was said they have about 100 monsters in the game. As far as large monsters we've seen so far...

Hydra
Chimera (though not that large)
Cockatrice
Griffin
Cyclops
Beholder (I haven't seen this yet but I hear everyone mention it)

There was also some other large Cyclops/Ogre-like creature in a trailer.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2012)

If Street Fighter x Tekken gets a PC release, Dragon's Dogma sure as fuck will.

Krory: That's pretty much it. The Beholder is only seen for a few seconds in a specific trailer. He looks fucking awesome. Also, the furry hulking monster that appeared in the night trailer is the Ogre.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

Virtually everything Capcom does gets a PC release so I don't see how they can't do a PC release for DD.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

IF DD sells well on console, they'll probably bring out a console version in 6 months or so.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Virtually everything Capcom does gets a PC release so I don't see how they can't do a PC release for DD.



Well, I just wish that they would all come out on the same day as console releases.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

That new Mystic Knight skill has a really awesome animation.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

And for small monsters we only know of Goblins, Hobgoblins, Harpies, Snow Harpies, Saurians, Bandits, Wights, Skeletons... various other undead I'm sure.

There's a lot more to go until 100.


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2012)

So what cool new stuff has been shown, if anything? Haven't been around for like a day and a half, and I'm too lazy to go read through the past pages.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Or, ya know, you could just look at the entire last page? =P


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2012)

I saw talk about the monsters, and how we don't know about most of them, which is pretty cool to me, leaves lots of room for surprises.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

And, ya know, the new dev diary video.


----------



## Keollyn (May 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> But getting back on topic... who else has their main character and pawn ready already?
> 
> I'm still doing a lot of tweaking and keep changing my mind.



The twins are ready. They even got their mini storyline all set, with their dos and donts of questing philoshy in tow.

Man I tell you, game isn't even out yet and it's geeking the hell out of me.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

I've spent the majority of my time trying to faithfully recreate some characters from books. It's actually driving me a bit mad. One character is described as being very short in this series of books, and she's as high as the collarbone of another character - who is described as being very tall. But unless my anatomy or thought processes are off, that's only like a foot difference and maybe I just don't have proper degrees of "short" and "tall" in mind... but it's putting me into a cranky mood.

And I've also found out how often characters are misrepresented in covers (such as a female character described as having hair in a "fashionable bob" but on the cover it's long and straight).

I should dedicate more time on working on something unique, but this just distracted me as Dragon's Dogma makes it more possible than other games have.


----------



## Keollyn (May 2, 2012)

Which book did the short/tall issue come from? Sound very confusing I'd say.


And you should do unique. That way when I force inspire Sony and Microsoft to become bedfellows I can hire someone not from another series.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

It's a series of books I'm obsessed with called the Noble Dead Saga. One character, Wynn, they go at lengths to describe how she is short. Another character, Chane, is often described as being very tall.

However when they were first introduced, Wynn was described as only reaching Chane's collarbone in her height. EDIT: Actually, it was "barely reaching Chane's collarbone." But to me, that still doesn't seem like a big enough difference to put them in the two extremes. But again maybe I'm overthinking this or missing something.

And I know I should do original. I usually do - Dragon Age, Skyrim, Mass Effect, Fallout, I always make my own characters (except my male in ME3 was modeled after Isaac Clarke from Dead Space). But like I said, it's the first game I could do some decent characters from other series and such so it's fun to try and recreate them.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

Barely reaching the collarbone can mean up to a foot in height difference, depending on the neck and head of the taller person


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

Didn't see this so I might be late to the party...

Interview with producer Hiroyuki Kobayashi.



> Japanese publishers have always inspired a cult following among gamers in the know – and perhaps none more so than Capcom. Known primarily in recent years for three franchises – Resident Evil, Street Fighter and Devil May Cry – it has understandably been characterised as a purveyor of action-adventure and beat-'em-up games.
> 
> But it's about to enter the competitive but potentially rewarding field of open-world role-playing games with Dragon's Dogma, which conspicuously eschews the typical Japanese RPG blueprint that marries turn-based gameplay with anime-style visuals. Indeed, Dragon's Dogma's real-time action, giant game-world and medieval fantasy setting put one more in mind of the likes of Skyrim, and the ability to climb up bigger adversaries to target your attacks adds a hint of Shadow of the Colossus. We caught up with Dragon's Dogma's producer, Hiroyuki Kobayashi (best known for being a leading light of the Devil May Cry games), on a rare visit to London.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2012)

Horrible lay-out is fucking horrible. D:


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2012)

I'm probably not going to use my Pawns for most of the game.  

It seems to be more fun to play by yourself.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2012)

You're a faggit like that, I guess.


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2012)

And you're weak like that.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2012)

I'm just gonna wait for you to post about how it's impossible to play how you wanted it, and even random mobs are just killing you constantly.

And I'll laugh.


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2012)

Oh, Dave. 

It's OK.


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2012)

Just played the demo. 

The pawns constantly shouting a horrid kind of Ye Olde English? Yep, no way that's going to get old.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

Yours spoke in Ye Olde English?!  Must be PS3 only.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2012)

I think I'm gonna wait till the Summer holidays before buying this.


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yours spoke in Ye Olde English?!  Must be PS3 only.



Mines only spoke fairy 

Gonna have to mute those motherfuckers, YES I GET IT. IT'S A VERY LARGE CREATURE 2 FEET IN FRONT OF ME THAT IM CURRENTLY ATTACKING I KNOW I HAVE TO KILL IT JESUS FUCKING CHRIST.

...*WATCH OUT FOR THAT MONSTER DEDVALVE*  /facepalm

it's navi all over again.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

They don't bother me with their repeated banter surprisingly. What bothered me more was listening to that BG over and over.

GIVE ME GAME NOW SO I CAN STOP HEARING SAME SONG!


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> They don't bother me with their repeated banter surprisingly. What bothered me more was listening to that BG over and over.
> 
> GIVE ME GAME NOW SO I CAN STOP HEARING SAME SONG!



Didn't you hear? The OST has 2 tracks. The second one is just a slight remix of the first, for the other 40 tracks you have to purchase them individually :ho .


----------



## Jacket Zipper (May 5, 2012)

Online

What can you do Online with this game.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

DLC like a champ.


----------



## Jacket Zipper (May 5, 2012)

Quest DLC will be exciting


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)

Jacket Zipper said:


> Online
> 
> What can you do Online with this game.



Purchase keys to unlock stuff on your disc


----------



## Jacket Zipper (May 5, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Purchase keys to unlock stuff on your disc



You spoiled my fun. Now I know what to expect for this game


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)

Jacket Zipper said:


> You spoiled my fun. Now I know what to expect for this game



It's Capcom. Expect it for every game. Every. Game.







































Ever.


----------



## Jacket Zipper (May 5, 2012)

DedValve said:


> It's Capcom. Expect it for every game. Every. Game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The tradition will end one day

Just playing Capcom is gonna take that step back with this game..

Wait they already did with no Online and horrible story


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2012)

The way I look at it - it can't possibly be as bad as the past six or so Resident Evil games.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 5, 2012)

played demo, was not impressed, pawns were meh, combat was alright but the layout. Climbing on the chimera was cool though, but wish we coulda fought the dragon.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

An RPG that isn't based around online?

What kind of madness is this?!


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2012)

I'm okay with it.

Dark/Demon's Souls gets away with it because the mechanic is so original and part of the world.  I guess it would work in Dragon's Dogma, but it's not really a deal-breaker.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2012)

I never give  a damn about multiplayer. In fact, I'm still one of the people that gets frustrated when they attempt obvious shoe-horned multiplayers like Visceral did to Dead Space 2, or was done to BioShock 2. Because people like "NO ONLINE, NO BUY," everything gets rushed and half-assed now.

Though if I had more friends getting the game on the 360, I'd be more excited with the Pawn system but I still think it's an awesome idea and want to see what the 360 community makes.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

What gets me is people actually having issues with the game not being heavily online based.

You know if that was the case, Capcom would have labeled it an MMORPG.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2012)

That bothers me, as well, and it's probably because it's a very common thing I see mentioned in regards to games... which is why we get the quickly hashed multiplayers.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> What gets me is people actually having issues with the game not being heavily online based.
> 
> You know if that was the case, Capcom would have labeled it an MMORPG.



People will never be satisfied and will find something to complain about.


----------



## DedValve (May 6, 2012)

Personally I want a simple 4-8 player co-op RPG that isn't an MMO but plays alot more like Elder Scrolls or Fable. But I don't particularly care that this doesn't have multiplayer.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 6, 2012)

Inb4 Dragon's Dogma 2 will be MMO


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Oh Half

Why you so crazy?


Oh wait Capcom..........


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2012)

If it were Square the sequel would DEFINITELY be an MMO

Then when it fails, they'd do DD3 with more bishies.

And when no one likes that, they'll try another MMO.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 6, 2012)

MMO and bishos.

I mean WHAT CAN GO WRONG?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2012)

So is the actual game choppy as the demo? It was pretty bad.

I made my character Wesker and pawn Jill, the manticore had a lot of life.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

No it didn't. It only had three life bars.


----------



## DedValve (May 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> If it were Square the sequel would DEFINITELY be an MMO
> 
> Then when it fails, they'd do DD3 with more bishies.
> 
> And when no one likes that, they'll try another MMO.



To be fair...when you have a near infinite supply of money that never runs out where you can fund bad idea after bad idea and STILL be in business, your doing something right.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

DedValve said:


> To be fair...when you have a near infinite supply of money that never runs out where you can fund bad idea after bad idea and STILL be in business, your doing something right.



Tricking people into buying bad games is a pretty good skill.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

You mean like how ORC still managed to somehow hit 2 million sales?


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, it sure is impressive.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

Or embarrassing.

Take your pick.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

But enough of this... I must perfect my Claire Redfield DD character.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Still no news of a PC release?


----------



## Keollyn (May 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Tricking people into buying bad games is a pretty good skill.



You're not a good businessman if you can't pull this off.


----------



## Chaelius (May 9, 2012)

Demo restored my belief that this game is ghey and that I should strike for the wings.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

Capcom has unveiled... THE UR-DRAGON.



> Some dragons in Dragon's Dogma can be slain by you and your Pawns, but Capcom has today announced a dragon that can only be brought down by the might of the Dragon's Dogma community combined. A legendary and immensely powerful dragon, the Ur-Dragon (stupid name) appears in the Everfall beneath Gran Soren, awaiting adventurers and their Pawns.
> 
> Playing as your own bespoke version of the game's hero 'The Arisen', you and your Pawns can compete collectively online with other players and their parties around the globe in "an asynchronous encounter" to fight the Ur-Dragon via Xbox Live. The combined effects of yours and the rest of the online players' attacks will accumulate as you attack the Ur-Dragon, but the scaly beast is so damn powerful, that it'll take several encounter to bring it down.
> 
> ...



The article says "XBox Live" but that's because I picked it up from an XBox site - the Ur-Dragon does, indeed, exist on the PS3 version for PSN-goers as well, separately.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Man I'd like to kill that dragon.


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2012)

Let's kill that fucking dragon.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

I'm a 360 goer so I won't be with like 98% of you, but alas.


----------



## Chaelius (May 9, 2012)

Can you solo it offline? I'd rather solo it offline than have some twat snatch my kill


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

I believe it says there you can do it yourself but you get different rewards than if you had contributed to it online or did the finishing blow online.

Though the wording there is kind of weird...



> If you're playing Dragon's Dogma online, you can still tackle the Ur-Dragon solo, but you'll get different rewards.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit. Fucking nice. This was probably Capcom's way of answering people's bitching for online.

That said, Ur-Dragon sounds pretty cool and the actual model is fucking sweet.


----------



## Chaelius (May 9, 2012)

Ur-Dragon doesn't sound cool, in my mind Ur sounds like ur as in "ur a bitch".


Hope does rewards are better than the online ones, having to grind that fucking dragon over and over to get the killing blow would drive me nuts.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Ur-Dragon doesn't sound cool, in my mind Ur sounds like ur as in "ur a bitch".



Good thing I'm disconnected with shitty Internet English then. I remember the affix Ur in plenty of old school RPGs and adventure games, I got a sense of nostalgia out of it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Ur-Dragon doesn't sound cool, in my mind Ur sounds like ur as in "ur a bitch".
> 
> 
> Hope does rewards are better than the online ones, having to grind that fucking dragon over and over to get the killing blow would drive me nuts.



I'm pretty sure that's freudian. 

And you get better rewards for doing it online than offline.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit. Fucking nice. This was probably Capcom's way of answering people's bitching for online.
> 
> That said, Ur-Dragon sounds pretty cool and the actual model is fucking sweet.



I'm with you on this.


----------



## Chaelius (May 9, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm pretty sure that's freudian.
> 
> And you get better rewards for doing it online than offline.



It's the result of having friends who type like wankers on msn.


That sucks


----------



## Keollyn (May 9, 2012)

The twins are having some of Ur diner if you dont mind


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

I still need to perfect my characters.

Instead of just making recreations.

...maybe.  To play as Arya Stark is still tempting. Or Claire.


----------



## Keollyn (May 9, 2012)

I support the recreation of Claire.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't support anything of Claire is just wrong.

Unless we're talking the movie version of Claire. _That_ is just wrong.


----------



## DedValve (May 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Anyone who doesn't support anything of Claire is just wrong.
> 
> Unless we're talking the movie version of Claire. _That_ is just wrong.



Even Ali Larter couldn't save that abortion of Paul Andersons version of Claire Redfield. 

I swear breathing should be a voluntary response, that way incredibly stupid people will forget how to breathe and just suffocate. The dolphins know what their doing, we should copy them.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

"Even Ali Larter?"

Are you implying Ali Larter is something even half-way decent?


----------



## DedValve (May 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Even Ali Larter?"
> 
> Are you implying Ali Larter is something even half-way decent?



Watch it Krory, your treading on thin ice


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

There was only like one good movie she was in and she was the one holding it back.


----------



## Keollyn (May 9, 2012)

I like Ali Larter. Probably because my eyes like her. Can't say much for anything else.

If it wrong for me to like when her and Chris shot the shit out of Wesker? Always wanted to do a set for that.


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2012)

You people sure know how to get off topic _real_ quick. 

As for that huge dragon thing, would it even be possible to kill it offline? If it has enough HP that everyone in the world will contribute to its death...


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

I'm sure there are people with so little of a life (read: ME) that they could dedicate many, many, many days to it.


----------



## Keollyn (May 9, 2012)

The twins with the help of Claire will make it happen.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

I think they adjust the life and rewards if you play offline, that's what I read on GameFAQs, anyway.


----------



## DedValve (May 9, 2012)

Yeah they adjust the life and rewards offline. I hope this becomes a normal thing, very interesting and cool, though I can already see people using an overpowered setup to try and kill it, still sounds fun.


----------



## Keollyn (May 9, 2012)

I wish the life can be adjusted to stay the same as the online. Obviously with less incentives.

I'm trying to challenge myself in the biggest way with this game.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I wish the life can be adjusted to stay the same as the online. Obviously with less incentives.
> 
> I'm trying to challenge myself in the biggest way with this game.



Then do it without the two extra Pawns.


----------



## Keollyn (May 9, 2012)

I plan to play my entire first run with just my mains.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

Claire main character.

Leon main Pawn.

Only play at night to fight undead.

>Winning


----------



## DedValve (May 9, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I wish the life can be adjusted to stay the same as the online. Obviously with less incentives.
> 
> I'm trying to challenge myself in the biggest way with this game.



It would be next to impossible that way. Obviously the health is going to be ridiculously high if everyone that has this game is going to bring it down.


----------



## Keollyn (May 9, 2012)

Just make sure Leon performs his daily chores during the day. Claire has to keep an eye on him, Leon is hopeless without her.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

DedValve said:


> It would be next to impossible that way. Obviously the health is going to be ridiculously high if everyone that has this game is going to bring it down.



If you want to be technical, there'll be two different ones, I believe.




Keollyn said:


> Just make sure Leon performs his daily chores during the day. Claire has to keep an eye on him, Leon is hopeless without her.



Indeed. I guess if you want someone SLIGHTLY more useful, you could take Steve, but... eh...


----------



## DedValve (May 9, 2012)

I fail to see how Steve is more useful than anything. At least Leon becomes superneo in RE4. Steve is just...bleh. 


inb4steveisalexisweskerjr


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

I think you mean "inafter."

It's already been scientifically proven.

And we all know RE4 Leon is not the real Leon Kennedy.

His hair is less-faggy.


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2012)

God damn, I really want to beat up that Ur-Dragon.

>goes in all courageous
>gets lolkilled in 5 seconds


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2012)

fvndf[okd[jodfh[oksdgdpfhsdy[fh[poyih[g0jst0ihasdojghsdipgjsadpoif

Dragon's Dogma or Diablo 3 this month D:


----------



## DedValve (May 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think you mean "inafter."
> 
> It's already been scientifically proven.
> 
> ...



Ok I know RE throws away science like Mass Effect throws away logic, but there is no possible way for leons hair to be even less faggy than it already is. If anything it's gotten more faggy over the years. 

Which is funny when he's all batman serious on us.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

Developer Diary 3:


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Realism in how the enemy reacts when attacked?  I don't see that at all you silly devs.


----------



## Falcon (May 10, 2012)

I finished the demo for this and I think it's prompted me to buy it when it comes out. I had so much fun fighting the griffin as a ranger.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

Strider,  not Ranger


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Realism in how the enemy reacts when attacked?  I don't see that at all you silly devs.



I see reaction when climbing on them.  On the face of the Griffin it'll shake its face or the Chimera will roar to knock you off. On the side, it'll start jumping up and down to try and get you off. On the back, they will kick their back legs. That's one way to get the helmet of a Cyclops removed - climb on his helmet so he'll reach up to try and pull you off and he'll knock off his helmet.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec5JGtDZWvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

Necromancy. So sexy.

I wonder if there will be any non-robes for mage characters.


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Necromancy. So sexy.
> 
> I wonder if there will be any non-robes for mage characters.




Wait are certain clothes restricted to certain classes or something like that? Or does each class have it's own wardrobe exclusively for that class or is it wear anything (or nothing)? 

Also 400+ voiced NPCs? That's impressive. Purely out of curiosity how many npcs where in skyrim?


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

No idea, but about 4 voice actors.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

Man this game really does look like Dark Souls and Skyrim had a baby.

A baby that could shoot fire out of it's ass and shoot beautiful environments out it's nose.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

No idea about the clothes, DedValve. I'm going to guess there is class-specific stuff maybe but I could be entirely wrong. I'd love to be wrong because I always like having mages that aren't limited to just robes and goofy wizard hats.

And I'm not sure if there's a number of NPCs for Skyrim yet. Roundabout people seem to say between 600 and 800. One person claims almost 6,000 (claiming to count them by hand) though this probably includes garbage guards and bandits or some stupid shit.

And as Hang said, there were only like four NPCs and 98% of them were boring.


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

This much is true. I cannot enter any town without "WAIT! ...I know you" or the same dull lines 8,000 times 

That said that wizard looks overpowered as fuck, God those spells are sexy.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

Only downside to the Sorcerer is a lack of healing magic...

But then that's what curative items are for.


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

Who needs to heal when you can break the sky and bash it over your enemies heads? Literally?


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

I love being able to "continue" or combo some skills sort of. Like keeping the Scarlet Wind going or, my favorite, is three rapid Biting Winds in a row. So epic.


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

I think it's shit that there's no dodge or block button, it's only available for some classes, they could make it available to all but change how it works, like the knight would only have a short dodge jump and the strider a fast dodge roll, likewise the strider could use daggers to block but it wouldn't be nearly as effective as a shield.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

No, that's a bad idea. How would you even block anything besides other daggers with daggers? Dagger-defence is parrying, not blocking. The whole point of light-armored, high-damage classes is to EVADE incoming damage.

Also, there's not enough buttons.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

I wonder how many people who think of trying to block weapons with other weapons like daggers actually like... think it out.

But yeah, how _dare_ they try to differentiate the characters? Also, it's really bullshit that Strider, Ranger, Assassin, Warrior, Fighter, and others can't use the hover. Utter, complete horseshit.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

People on the internet thinking things out?

Heh.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2012)

Good joke, good joke. 

Game is so close...can't wait.


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wonder how many people who think of trying to block weapons with other weapons like daggers actually like... think it out.
> 
> But yeah, how _dare_ they try to differentiate the characters? Also, it's really bullshit that Strider, Ranger, Assassin, Warrior, Fighter, and others can't use the hover. Utter, complete horseshit.



You can in DS, it's not that unheard of to use weapons to block, they block less damage and stagger but you can do it.


C'mon now, that's a straw man, I even said in my post that they could behave in different ways, you don't have to remove what most consider a basic function(Dodge) to differentiate classes, especially when there are so many attacks that you can map however you want.

As for the button they could have used L2, it serves a pretty useless function anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

>have shield
>dodge

lolwut?


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

I've apparently accumulated 96 hours, according to Raptr, playing the DD demo. I keep going back to working on characters, making new ones, fine-tuning old ones and such... though I should probably work on something more original even though I'll end up playing as an Arya-esque main character. 

It saddens me that it took me this long to find out about the super-cool skill repetition/combo thing. I love doing three Biting Winds in a row. I load up the new chapter just to go into the pack of goblins to do the triple Biting Wind, then quit... then do it again.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> >have shield
> >dodge
> 
> lolwut?



Oh, yeah, other games do it, so why not?! Who cares what makes sense?!


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> >have shield
> >dodge
> 
> lolwut?




There are attacks strong enough to break your guard, iirc that charging headbutt from the chimera sent me flying even when I was guarding. 

Using shield as a last resort is just something I picked up from 92h of Demon's Souls.

It's not a deal breaker, it's just something I would prefer to have.



Krory said:


> It saddens me that it took me this long to find out about the super-cool skill repetition/combo thing. I love doing three Biting Winds in a row. I load up the new chapter just to go into the pack of goblins to do the triple Biting Wind, then quit... then do it again.



I found that out the first time I played, but I spent a while testing out combos, the first one I figured out was the "Attack->Pause->Attack" one, it's something that comes from DMC, both classes only have one attack of that type, don't know if hybrid classes will add more like "Attack->Attack->Pause->Attack".


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, but the idea of blocking  anything besides very light, short weapons with daggers is just down-right stupid. Besides the fact that weapons themselves aren't meant for blocking, there is so little force you can dissipate with daggers that nearly anything would blow through it, if not down-right break the daggers. The whole point of them, in nearly every setting/universe/game, is mobility and finesse to parry and evade enemy attacks and then counter-attack while they're open.

As to the headbutt, I believe that if you parry it, rather than outright block, by pressing block at the right moment, you can actually parry it and stagger the chimaera.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

96 hours playing a demo?


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

HEY, FUCK YOU.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Most of my Morrowind characters have even less playtime.


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2012)

22nd why aren't you here yet?


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

I think it's because the 22nd hates us.


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2012)

That's just uncalled for. No wonder it is punishing us.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

It explains _everything_.

Then again, I still need time to decide what kind of character I want to play.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

God hates us all, that is why it isn't the 22nd.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

If I had a nickel for every time I was stymied by a fictional character...


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2012)

Are there going to be more pawn commands in the final version? Help mapped twice... come Capcom we aren't terrible gamers.

That talk about attires earlier, I do hope customization is through the roof. It is one of the things that make a game all the more great for me nowadays. 

Kicking ass is great. Kicking ass in style, now that's where the money is.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

I assumed the two "Help" commands differed some how but I dunno.

And I think the customization/clothing/attire for DD already surpasses everything else because you get CAPES and CLOAKS. That is fucking awesome.

Also, I think I recall hearing mention of underwear accessories.

Am I the only one that turned off every interface but the minimap/health?


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2012)

Sounds great. I am getting the swimsuit special and Xmas edition thank you.

I turned off even health. Now if I can turn off invisible walls...


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Now if I can turn off invisible walls...



I heard there's going to be a $60 DLC for that in a couple weeks.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Could I make Sorcerer that looks like a FF White Mage?


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

If this game has stealth camo, I will throw all my monies from my piggy bank at Capcom.

TAKE MY BLOOD YOU WAPS!


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

Btw WAPS= western Japs


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

Will this game have online co-op?


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

No, because online co-op is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, because online co-op is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



No co-op? Meh, by itself doesn't seem worth playing then as a single player game.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

That's understandable. You must just hate fun.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2012)

Online co-op would of made this game even better. But it doesn't take away from it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's understandable. You must just hate fun.



It was okay, but choppy framerate and average combat aren't worth day one purchase.

Character customization was the best feature of the demo.


----------



## Chaelius (May 11, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Are there going to be more pawn commands in the final version? Help mapped twice... come Capcom we aren't terrible gamers.
> 
> That talk about attires earlier, I do hope customization is through the roof. It is one of the things that make a game all the more great for me nowadays.
> 
> Kicking ass is great. Kicking ass in style, now that's where the money is.



This isn't explained in the demo but the left help command is for support and the right help command is for healing, pressing left will make your wizard cast the fire weapon spell and right will make them cast that healing field.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It was okay, but choppy framerate and average combat aren't worth day one purchase.
> 
> Character customization was the best feature of the demo.



The demo really does very, very little to show how the full game will be like except for the CC and the Griffin/Chimaera fight, both of which are amazing and are the best parts of the demo. Judging a game like this based on the demo is kind of ridiculous. 

That would be like judging Skyrim on a demo where you only go through one dungeon and you fight a Giant at the end.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, Capcom basically said the point of the demo is actually the CC.


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, Capcom basically said the point of the demo is actually the CC.



No wonder I went through 12 characters before I found the right one. If this is just the customization from the demo, like The World said 

All my monies!!


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Every character has badass cloaks and capes.

Best game ever.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Online co-op would of made this game even better. But it doesn't take away from it.



For the umpteenth time: it's would *have*, not would _of_.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Nobody ever gets that right.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

I hope that Dragon's Dogma sells well over what Capcom is expecting it to sell. :/


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that Dragon's Dogma sells well over what Capcom is expecting it to sell. :/



I do as well.

But Itsuno thought they'll make an easy million in Japan alone and he was hoping for around 10 million total.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> But Itsuno thought they'll make an easy million in Japan alone and he was hoping for around 10 million total.



That's delusional though. The game will probably go around from 1 to 2 million, it's a new IP. It won't do much better than that.


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2012)

A new IP in the age of CoD, tis a sad era.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> I do as well.
> 
> But Itsuno thought they'll make an easy million in Japan alone and he was hoping for around 10 million total.



I thought that Capcom was expecting 1.5 million copies to be sold.


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2012)

Anyways enough sad post.

I wish this game had a kneel/sit option and especially a camp option. Would be funny camping out at night and bam! Ghouls are eating my s'mores


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I thought that Capcom was expecting 1.5 million copies to be sold.



That's Capcom's projections. Last I checked, a singular person is not the projected economical and financial out-turn of the entire company's analysts and financial advisers.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if I want to do a sword assassin or not. No dodge or double-jump but some of the sword abilities are badass. I know the dagger counter is sweet, but the effortless sword counters, Clarity and Clairvoyance, just look downright fucking awesome.

Also there seems to be some discrepancy since apparently at PAX, someone from Capcom Unity was taking questions about the game and it was said Assassins can dual-wield swords. Most seem to think he misspoke and was referencing the dual daggers, since no one can figure out how regular attacking would work within the logistic layout of the game's combat with dual-wielding swords. 

Also on the recent stream, in case anyone didn't see it, it was said the Berserk items are a quest reward/item from one of the side-quests in the game.


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2012)

I haven't looked at class videos yet (trying not to spoil myself) but how are the assassin class like?

Need to figure out what my main pawn will be.

Duel wielding swords? Bleh give me duel wielding staff. Maybe then my Alex can stop getting killed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec5JGtDZWvM[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, Meteor and Hurricane are SO fucking beautiful. God damn.




Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that Dragon's Dogma sells well over what Capcom is expecting it to sell. :/



I'm divided since I want Itsuno to succeed on his own original game but I laso want him to return to Devil May Cry. On a perfect world, he'd do both.

I'm thinking it will do fairly well though, the game was practically under everyone's radar until the last 2 months. It's been getting quite a lot of attention lately.



Krory said:


> Also on the recent stream, in case anyone didn't see it, it was said the Berserk items are a quest reward/item from one of the side-quests in the game.



SOMEONE GUIDETH I TO SAID QUEST ADVENTURE.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Assassins are the only higher class that don't get anything "special" really for weapons

Rangers get Longbows (better over bows) and can also use dual-daggers. Magick Archers get Magick Bows (over other bows) and staves or dual daggers. Sorcerers get Archistaves (over staves). Mystic Knights get Magick Shields (over shields) and swords/maces. Warriors get two handed weapons.

Assassins don't get anything special but they can equip one-handed swords and daggers with either shields and bows. So they're the only class that can do a dagger/shield combo or sword/bow combo while also doing the dagger/bow combo of the Strider and sword/shield combo of the Fighter. While using daggers, Assassins also get a double-jump ability unique to them.

And overall Assassins are the only ones who have awesome abilities based on being stealth (there's an Invisibility dagger-only ability), poisoning arrows, and setting explosives.

And if you want to be technical, Itsuno is still involved with DmC and is partly to blame for how it's going now (though I, for once, am actually looking forward to a DmC game). Although not a director for the game or anything, he _is_ over-seeing the entire project and meets with them and has executive decision over the title. Hell, Itsuno was heavily involved in the re-design (in as much as he was one of the people who repeatedly shot down Ninja Theory's designs that resembled the old Dante) and signed off on the new look.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's Capcom's projections. Last I checked, a singular person is not the projected economical and financial out-turn of the entire company's analysts and financial advisers.



I had assumed that he would be saying what the company projected.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I had assumed that he would be saying what the company projected.



You mean people aren't allowed to have personal aspirations and beliefs anymore?


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean people aren't allowed to have personal aspirations and beliefs anymore?



No, companies wouldn't want its employees sending out mixed signals.  **


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

You mean companies don't want employees who think their game is AWESOME and hope it sells LOTS AND LOTS?

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Not at all, companies are crazy.  Capcom more so than some.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Well they can't possibly be any worse than Square.


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2012)

Oh now I know what my pawn will be. Thanks.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well they can't possibly be any worse than Square.



It's difficult for someone to top Square in that department.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

If only Pawns could actually be Hybrid classes.

I would totally take a Mystic Knight Pawn. >: It's a shame.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 11, 2012)

Just played around with the demo. 

Dat Character Customization music. 

Dat Griffon fight

Dat Chimera. 

Dat everything. 

Totally getting this game


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

WHY CAN I NOT SETTLE ON A CHARACTER?!


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2012)

Blame that character customization. I know I do.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

GameInformer gave it an 8.5 apparently. The only complaints I really saw were about the Pawns' constant, on-going rambling (which I believe we all know can be changed) and the lack of your typical RPG story that drives you through the game.

The thing about the latter is the reviewer also says he prefers THIS way anyway. He later says, and I quote: "I left the game feeling that I made my mark on Gransys the way I chose to, instead of being escorted from plot point to plot point. When you're talking about an open-world game, I can't think of higher praise."

Here are some other quotes from it.

"Pawns may not be the greatest conversationalists - expect to hear plenty of repeated dialogue - but they're indispensable in battle. Dragon's Dogma provides a rich and satisfying combat system, and the pawns hold their own against Gransys' varied bestiary of classic mythological creatures."

"Players have access to a wide array of combos, juggles, and other deadly tools. Your character's actions are quick and responsive, and combat feels more like something that you'd experience in a full-fledged action game than the sluggish offerings that action RPGs typically provide."

"One of my favorite parts of the game is how Capcom expertly layers skill progression, loot upgrades, and the pawns to sell the feeling that you're a powerful force in a brutal world. I was pleased to see how regularly my skills progressed through my journey, and they went far beyond the simple "+2 damage" type improvements I've grown accustomed to."

"Personally, I'd rather make my own fun than sit through hours of cutscenes, so this spartan approach didn't bother me."

"Quests provide a nice incentive to explore the world and give the experience some much-needed direction. Capcom delivers a solid balance between mundane collection quests and more ambitious tasks. In one early mission, I had to escort a rickety cart carrying a hydra's head to a duke for a tribute. The bloody trophy was a magnet to the region's goblins and harpies, and I was barely able to guide the cart through the winding canyon with just a sliver of health remaining."

"I play a lot of action/RPGs, and I was continuously surprised at how Capcom managed to freshen up many of the stale aspects of the genre. Mages and sorcerers deal with elements we've all seen before, but not quite like this. Freakish spires of ice pummel unsuspecting foes, while lightning attacks are delivered not in mini lightning storms, but in crackling bolts that are wielded like whips."

"Dragon's Dogma is an unconventional game for Capcom, and action/RPGs in general. Combat feels like a necessary part of the game's design, rather than something that was begrudgingly added to provide interaction between cutscenes."

Here's a full scan of the review page: 

Despite the score that some people would consider disappointing or lackluster in this age where 9s or higher are expected for everything, there's a lot of praise for the game in the review. I'm glad I read the review instead of just looking at the score because it made me much more excited.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The demo really does very, very little to show how the full game will be like except for the CC and the Griffin/Chimaera fight, both of which are amazing and are the best parts of the demo. Judging a game like this based on the demo is kind of ridiculous.
> 
> That would be like judging Skyrim on a demo where you only go through one dungeon and you fight a Giant at the end.



Nobody else had framerate issues? Maybe it wasn't on the Xbox version.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, those pawns do have quite the motor-mouth. Though I do love the fact that pawns can come and go between games and they can come back with new info. Reminds me of Animal Crossing or Pokemon's record swapping. 

And I think 8.5 is a really decent score, don't know why anyone would look at it and think "This game sucks."


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Because, MP, everyone thinks a game that isn't a solid 9 sucks. Duh.

And the Chair of Wisdom or whatever it's called can at least change how your Pawn speaks and such. That's a plus.


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2012)

A rating of 7.5 wasn't going to keep me from the game.

Quite honestly, the only thing I'm interested in reviews are the impressions, not the number. Far too many times games got low scores and are classics. I still remember them giving Suikoden 2 a terrible score.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

**Giving a shit about numerical scores**

Sure feels underage.



> "Quests provide a nice incentive to explore the world and give the experience some much-needed direction. Capcom delivers a solid balance between mundane collection quests and more ambitious tasks. In one early mission, I had to escort a rickety cart carrying a hydra's head to a duke for a tribute. The bloody trophy was a magnet to the region's goblins and harpies, and I was barely able to guide the cart through the winding canyon with just a sliver of health remaining."



My body is oh so ready.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

I remember GameSpot giving Suikoden II like a 7.5.

It's like, "WHAT?!"

It's just a shame that's the only thing Publishers care about anymore. Like fucking Bethesda/Zenimax.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Gameinformer?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's just a shame that's the only thing Publishers care about anymore. Like fucking Bethesda/Zenimax.



Don't fucking remind me. The day where I actually learned that significant payment bonuses are totally dependable on a high metacritic score, I didn't even got angry, just even more disappointed with the industry.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

TW only cares about IGN's scores anyways.


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2012)

That's what I'm saying yo.

I do like the impression he gave. Reinforcing things I hoped the game did well.

Now we wait for non-invisible wall dlc.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> TW only cares about IGN's scores anyways.



Where did you hear that? I look at a whole list of scores on Metacritic or any other site that shows a bunch of em like Gamespot, even tho I hate GS.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

The World said:


> Where did you hear that? I look at a whole list of scores on Metacritic or any other site that shows a bunch of em like Gamespot, even tho I hate GS.



Oh, hi, you must work for Bethesda.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Fuck no               .


You know that's not true either with my daily bashing of Skyrim


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Besides we all know that Bethseda looks for the highest score on Metacritic, and if it's not a 99.9 or a 110, they fire everyone.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Like I said...


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

That you're a computer virus? Yes I know


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Anyways, I wanna fight DWAGUNZ!


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Holy fuck, flying kamikaze firestorm? Day 1 buy. You can't do that kind of shit in shitty ol Skyrim!


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Immolation.

Coolest ability except every Assassin ability... like Clarity and Clairvoyance.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Clairvoyance? Slow down time ME Soldier style or look up enemies stats/hidden things/look into the future?

Ooooh ooooh or maybe you can throw your consciousness into your pawn or maybe astral projection?


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Wow this game is looking cooler and cooler and looks so similar to Dark Souls.

Troll suplex


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Clarity and Clairvoyance are two Assassin skills - CLairvoyance is a higher level of Clarity.

Basically the Assassin chills there with his sword (it's a one-handed sword ability only) and when they get attacked by an enemy, they counter and impale them. Supposedly, Clairvoyance is almost like an AOE version, able to counter multiple attacks or something.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

Ah so like Asscreed's counter and ripostes, except actually fun and done on multiple enemies at the same time?


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure about the multiple enemies part, it's just what I heard but I'm not certain. There was a stream of Assassin  gameplay yesterday that I need to check out.


----------



## Lamb (May 12, 2012)

I came into money today and bought the game 

Here's hoping nothing terrible happens in 10 days.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2012)

Is a midnight release scheduled?


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Is a midnight release scheduled?



That I suppose would depend on the particular store that you go to.  Call your local Gamestop/whatever game store you have near you and find out.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2012)

I'm gonna go pay off my pre-order of the game tonight.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

I paid off mine on the first of the month.

NOW TO PLAY 'ZE WAITIN' GAME.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

Pre-ordered off amazon. I work Tuesday so when I come home should be here. And I begin to play


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

Play Magazine gave it a 48% because...

- No multiplayer
- Battles are too chaotic due to AI pawns (meaning the AI is USEFUL for once)
- Pawns don't shut up and seem stupid (except I'm fairly sure you can change this in the Chair of Wisdom)
- No warning that its too hard (i.e. no auto-leveling enemies... yet he bashes it because it's not Dark Souls)
- Died a lot and didn't feel like it was their fault (...yet he bashes it because it's not Dark Souls)

He also said the game's combat is clunky (and said Skyrim's combat was great... WUT?!) and also said the climb function is hardly ever used (but then goes on to try and compare it to SotC).


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

Here is a collection of the total scores so far someone posted:

92 %

48 %

80 %

84 %

85 %

60 %

79 %


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

Humm seems all over the place. Reminds me of Dead Island. I hope I enjoy it. Capcom fucked me big time with Lost Planet 2, it looked so epic, the demo was great, end result was terrible. If I get the same...I'ma be fucking PISSED.


----------



## Amuro (May 12, 2012)

Skyrims combat is better? wow that's the last thing i thought i'd hear.  what a load of shit.

I'm glad i get paid on the 25th there's no way i could afford this and Max Payne.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

I really want MP3 but I guess I'll have to wait and still need to find two copies of RE6 in October. 

And lol, Lost Planet 2. I'm glad I played the demo of that, it set me off of the game immediately. I hope LP3 improves on it... you know, making it possible to ACTUALLY PLAY THE GAME.

So far there's only two really bad scores for the game that make it seem "all over the place". But I never read Play magazine before until last month and that alone made me realize how bad the magazine is. It's like an IGN publication.

The type of magazine that listed things like Crysis 3 (note: this was before the Crysis 3 leak) and Dead Space 3 on the cover, having new information... but then they were literally a paragraph of some rumors posted on a forum somewhere or just to say "We think this game is coming out soon!" and then filling out the rest with what they WANT in the game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

See that was the thing though. LP2 demo, well the demo with the huge monster not the multiplayer one, had no example of how the game would fuck up. Then you play the game and see the bullshit it contains. Three huge monsters the entire game...that's it. And Multiplayer didn't work half the time. Verses sucked. None of that was shown in the first demo. 

MP3 I'ma rent. I liked it enough at Pax but didn't go crazy over it. Ghost recon was also fun but rent for now. Dragon's Dogma and Diablo 3 I'ma buying. Then I'm good for awhile


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

I'm more excited than I thought I'd be for MP3, especially after seeing the cinematics and the seamless gameplay-to-cinematics-to-gameplay thing. Just looks so awesome. Bald Max has really grown on me, too, so I'm surprised to see like everything from the past few months about the game has been regular Max and they even changed the cover of the game! Before it was bald Max on the cover but now it's exactly the same except Max has hair.

And the return of New York Minute is awesome.


----------



## Amuro (May 12, 2012)

I'm going to double dip on MP3 when i build my PC just so i can play as Walt because lets face it, if its going to be modded that'll be the first thing that's done.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2012)

Quick in head and that looks like a mean of 75 (barring the baww rating). Not bad at all.

I still prefer impressions over numerical scores as you can see from the 48% rating (it just sound like whining from a Skyrim fanboy)

And I keep hearing hard associated with this game. Do want!


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

I just did the math and got an even 80 unless I did something wrong (I, too, left out the crybaby score).

But yeah, I agree. The words are more important to me but people still need to consider numerical scores these days still play into the factor of publishers deciding if there will be a sequel or in some cases if there will even be DLC or patches in the future.

And I'm not sure if it's actually "hard" or if it's a case of how people are crying because they go to a place they are clearly not meant to be until a certain level or something.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2012)

That's likely true. It is open ended after all. I would expect going places too powerful for you (isn't this one of the incentive of renting out you pawn? To find out this information?)

It is sad how the industry uses numerical scores.

A mean of 80 sounds even better. Would like to hear why it got a 60% though.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2012)

Wait did I read a con from that review being no multiplayer?

I have no words...


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

It is pretty sad. I'm sure everyone knows how Bethesda/ZeniMax shafted Obsidian (though Obsidian was dumb enough to sign the contract). And now because of that, Obsidian had to cancel some planned games and lay off some employees and will probably never be the same. I was never a fan of their games but it's still upsetting.

I'll have to try and find out who gave it the 60% and read why. I only know offhand that the 92% or whatever was from a finish magazine, and Game Informer gave it an 8.5. And the 48% was from Play.

And yes, actually - virtually EVERY review for this game has that as a con because they all say that it should be easy to do with how the Pawn system is (I like how every video game reviewer is apparently a developer).


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

Gameinformer was good review. It said story is meh but the open world aspect, design, and combat are very fun. From the demo, i can see myself giving it around a 8 to a 8.5. Very excited to get my hands on it. It can't be more disappointing then Kingdom of Amalur right?


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2012)

That's the first I've heard of that. That is upsetting. I dont even like the idea of official reviewers anyways. They're no more an expert than us when it comes to critique.

Probably partners with Play 

Everyone is an expert, working for Square didn't you know?

But really if they wanted it to have multiplayer, it would have been an MMO. How are they not getting it? This was an added bonus Capcom decided to do and yet still they complain.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> That's the first I've heard of that. That is upsetting. I dont even like the idea of official reviewers anyways. They're no more an expert than us when it comes to critique.
> 
> Probably partners with Play
> 
> ...



Uhhh no didn't need to be a MMO. 2-4 player co-op would of been even better. I heard they didn't want to simply cause they were afraid of the climbing mechanics and lag. But otherwise if they making a second one the addition of Co-op would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2012)

That's actually what I meant. Been playing MMO as of late, so I use the term often incorrectly.

Simply online modes are not mandatory, and judging by past RPGs I've not seen many, if any at all not an MMO. I dont understand why reviewers believe that should weigh in the score at all.

I think they didn't go synchronous co-op just as you said and that its a new IP. Better to see where your game stands before investing in networking.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> That's the first I've heard of that. That is upsetting. I dont even like the idea of official reviewers anyways. They're no more an expert than us when it comes to critique.



When I review (which is almost never) I don't presume to know about game mechanics because I'm not a video game programmer and it takes much more than just one to be able to figure something about or implement an idea.

And yeah, I made a thread a while back when I read about what Bethesda did. No royalties or bonuses if New Vegas got below an 85 on Metacritic.

Walked away with an 84 and now Obsidian will probably go under because they put so much effort into the game and they can't pay their employees now because of how little they made on the game.

Also, the 6.0 came from OXM. There's no online review yet, just a quote on Metacritic of the guy saying that the game has no heart (making a bad pun comparing it to the game's main character). Some people on GameFAQs are joking, asking if it's the same reviewer that gave KoA an 8 and Skyrim a 10.

People also note it's ironic that someone from OXM UK did two massive preview gameplay videos of Dragon's Dogma and literally raved about how amazing it is.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2012)

>skyrim has no multiplayer
>"omfg best wrpg ever doesn't need multiplayer at all 10/10"

>dragon's dogma has no multiplayer
>"omfg why doesn't this wrpg have multiplayer awful game 1/10"


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Uhhh no didn't need to be a MMO. 2-4 player co-op would of been even better. I heard they didn't want to simply cause they were afraid of the climbing mechanics and lag. But otherwise if they making a second one the addition of Co-op would be fucking awesome.


*Would HAVE*, not would of. Jesus man, Ive been telling you this for years.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> *Would HAVE*, not would of. Jesus man, Ive been telling you this for years.



Would have been neat* 

Anyway people on here aren't getting it. The online feature isn't there but anyone looking at this game and saying "Yeah...it wouldn't have made it better" is kidding themselves. The story is weak, least that's what everyone is saying. Not a huge surprise. The gameplay is a lot of fun though. You really can't see a game like this, with a bunch of partners running around, having co-op real life people instead? You can't see that making it a even better game? 

A game like Skyrim didn't need online simply cause doesn't feel like it does come gameplay. There's plenty of exploring in Skyrim with a meaty story. 

Where's a game like DD is based on gameplay, and action, and it feels like with mass amount of A.I. Partners helping you that they can replace with real humans. It's simple really. 

And KoA would have benefited from co-op. Would have made it ALOT more fun. So I can see where the complaints from DD are coming from.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

Playing this game with friends would piss me the fuck off.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

Get better friends then.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

I don't recall saying it was _because_ of my friends.

Ignorance FTW.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't recall saying it was _because_ of my friends.
> 
> Ignorance FTW.



How would the game piss you off with friends then if it isn't your friends being retarded when fighting monsters? Cause last I checked whenever I play a good co-op game it's a ton of fun


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

Because I'm a jerk-off and I think I know everything and what exactly to do and I have the need to tell everyone what to do so it's my way and my way only.

Figured that was pretty obvious.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

OK...great for you. However, most people can plan great strats with friends. Would make the game better then having A.I. Partner. That's my point.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2012)

I never doubt that this game would benefit from co-op. Nowadays since it is more play together than ever before, a lot of games would. 

But also dont think every RPG needs it. We've had multitude of solitary RPGs before MMO and co-op online became big. In fact, an RPG is generally meant to be enjoyed solo because the premise is a game around a gripping story. That can be hindered by playing co-op (unless the game is linear or the mode tacked on)

Lucky for this game, it could have had an online mode since it is an open world game and those tend to not follow traditional storytelling. But the benefit of the doubt must be extended since Capcom doesn't know how this game will be received and unless your game is exclusively online playable, no new series rarely begins with it. 

Surely dont remember Dragon Age or Mass Effect having any online modes and they would have benefited from it.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

Well ME3 had it... and ironically it turned out to be the best part about ME3.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2012)

Oh yeah? I need to finish 2.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I never doubt that this game would benefit from co-op. Nowadays since it is more play together than ever before, a lot of games would.
> 
> But also dont think every RPG needs it. We've had multitude of solitary RPGs before MMO and co-op online became big. In fact, an RPG is generally meant to be enjoyed solo because the premise is a game around a gripping story. That can be hindered by playing co-op (unless the game is linear or the mode tacked on)
> 
> ...


ME and DA main draw is it's story though. From what I hearing DD main story isn't worth much, so that's why I'm bringing up Co-Op.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

I wish DA's story was a draw.


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2012)

But that isnt what Capcom set out for it. Just because it turned out weak, doesn't mean it was supposed to.

Besides I just thought how anyone could successfully pull off co-op in an open world RPG anyways. I can only think of modes because co-op in the story would be convoluted (remembers online play in Saints Row.. NOTHING GETS DONE!)


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> But that isnt what Capcom set out for it. Just because it turned out weak, doesn't mean it was supposed to.
> 
> Besides I just thought how anyone could successfully pull off co-op in an open world RPG anyways. I can only think of modes because co-op in the story would be convoluted (remembers online play in Saints Row.. NOTHING GETS DONE!)



Nothing gets done? I beat Saints row 2-3 three times with friends


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec5JGtDZWvM[/YOUTUBE]



nooooooooooooooooo now im going to have to get it when it comes out even though i just got the witcher 2


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2012)

I know that feel Bateman, I have so many games on backlog right now and I'm still compelled to buy this game on day one anyway.  Already paid off my preorder for it.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2012)

I am impatiently counting the days.

At least I'm going to see the Avengers tomorrow to forget about this game for a day.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2012)

Enjoy Avengers my dear Krory, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2012)

There's been a video posted showing off some of the map and the stats you can view in your game. The stats are under History, which has:

*Pawn Message Log* - Where you can view the log of what your Pawns have said. You can view this as a log of all three combined or the individual three Pawns you have with you.

*Tutorial Log* - You can view your tutorials by most recent or by Controls, Combat, Exploration, Vocations/Skill, Equipment/Items or others.

*Pawns Used* - This shows the layout of all the Pawns you have used - showing the Pawn's appearance and their information (Name, Level, Vocation, Time Traveled With You, the creator Name, creator Level and creator Vocation). Here, you can also add or remove Pawns as your favorites. You can also apparently view more details about them, which shows their Primary Skills and Secondary Skills.

*Adventure Log* - This is where the money is.

GENERAL:
Play Time
Total Play Time
Current Funds
Total Earned
Current Rift Crystals
Rift Crystals Obtained
Times Taken by the Brine
Times Completed Game

PAWNS:
Pawns Hired
Times Male Pawn Hired
Times Female Pawn Hired
Times Main Pawn Was Hired
Main Pawn's Vocation Changes
Times Main Pawn Gained Knowledge
Pawns Aided
Time Spent with Male Support Pawns
Time Spent with Female Support Pawns

GRANSYS DENIZENS
Gifts Given
Escort Requests Taken
People with Maximum Affinity For You
Males with Maximum Affinity For You
Females with Maximum Affinity For You
Times Arisen's Bond Given

PLAYER:
Maximum Damage Deal to one Foe
Total Damage Dealt to Foes
Total Experience Earned
Number of Vocation Changes
Deaths
Times Imprisoned
Core Skills Learned (this also lists all of those skill names)
Weapon Skills Learned (this also lists all of those skill names)
Augments Learned (this also lists all of those names)

INVENTORY:
Types of Weapons Obtained
Types of Armor Obtained
Weapon Enhancements
Armor Enhancements
???
???
Ferrystones Used
Wakestones Used
Times Items Combined

TRAVELS:
Excavated Items Purchased
Harvests
Excavations
Flasks Filled
Inn Stays
Locations Discovered
Chests Looted

QUESTS:
Quests Completed
Total Quests Completed
Notice Board Quests Completed
Total Notice Board Quests Completed
Cleared Quests (this lists the times and dates of when you completed a quest by name - also seems to list the Support Pawns you had with you for the quest)

ENEMIES:
Enemies Slain
Goblins
Hobgoblins
Saurians
Sulfur Saurians
Undead
Stout Undead
Undead Warriors
Skeletons
Skeleton Knights
Skeleton Mages
Cyclopes
Ogres
Harpies
Snow Harpies
Phantoms
Phantasms
Wolves
Direwolves
Chimeras
Griffins
Rabbits
Giant Bats
Deer
Oxen
Rats
Large Rats
Crows
Seabirds
Wild Boars
Snakes
Spiders
Humans

(It should be noted this list lacks many boss types - such as Cockatrice, Hydra, and Drakes).


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2012)

I found out I'm off Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. Sucks cause need hours but shit, Dragon's Dogma all day baby!


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2012)

Someone posted a list of all of the items in the game (there's 1,427 total apparently). I haven't looked at the list but apparently someone in the topic mentioned that there are "hair and body pigment" items for different colors (mentions greens, red, and blues).


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2012)

I want to know/see all of the Magick Archer skills already. D:

Also:


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2012)

All I really know of for the Magick Archer are Explosive Rivet, Magickal Flare, Sunblast, and Immolation. I assume Threefold Bolt, Sixfold Bolt, Seeker Bolt, and Hunter Bolt are unique too as they seem to utilize the lock-on that only an Magick Archer can do if I recall.

I think I'm going to cave and watch that stream of the Assassin.


----------



## Bluth (May 13, 2012)

I've been intrigued by this game for a while, but I think the demo pretty much wrapped up my purchase.  I can see the potential for different play styles, and the combat is just plain fun.  I do have to say that the demo was way too short.  It would also help to feature what you can do as a mage character.  

The whole climbing feature is a very nice innovation considering the way that you do it, it isn't as much of a mini-game that you see in other similar games.


----------



## DedValve (May 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well ME3 had it... and ironically it turned out to be the best part about ME3.



It turned out to be the only part in ME3


----------



## Tempproxy (May 14, 2012)

Wait so the story is terrible?


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Wait so the story is terrible?



For DD?  No idea but I'm not really expecting anything stellar in that field for this game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2012)

I don't really care much for what the story will be.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't really care much for what the story will be.



This game is all about the action. :33


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2012)

Oh yes it is, and all the monster battling.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

And character customization, people are going to spend hours on that.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 14, 2012)

I would, just so I can hear the music.


----------



## DedValve (May 14, 2012)

Your a dude. That's a dragon. Go kill it. 

Does it really matter when the gameplay is so sex? Besides, it's Capcom. If the story isn't barebones and shitty then it's convoluted and shitty, just look at Resident Evil. 

Ace Attorney is of course, the exception for the rule. But maybe I'm confusing bad story with funny dialogue.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2012)

Yeah most stories in games these days are terrible, so...

It's par for the course of RPGs any more.


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2012)

Yeah stories are dumb..

Been looking through some of the classes and so far it's between assassin and strider..


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2012)

I really think I'm gonna choose either Magick Archer or Assassin for my main.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

I'm still having trouble deciding. If I stick with my Arya Stark character, she'll become an Assassin and I'll keep her Gendry pawn as a Warrior.

Though after seeing the Avengers I'm debating trying to do a Black Widow/Hawkeye combo.


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2012)

Foolish Krory, you must create Thor and his extravagant hair.

Though now that I think of it, a Thor main with a Loki pawn (lol) wouldn't be such a bad idea.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

If only there were something that could match the might of MJOLNIR.

Though I was telling a friend that if I could, I would totally make a Mage/Sorcerer decked out in plate mail and say it's Iron Man.


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2012)

If only we could customize armor colors, it would probably be possible to color it like Iron Man's suit. 

Captain America could be a... Mystic Knight?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

I wanted to buy you DD but Capcom just killed my desire...


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

I feel bad for people who miss out on great games because of dated desires.  S'cool bro, your loss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

Dated desires??   alright


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

I feel bad for people that miss out on great games because they aren't on the PC.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I feel bad for people that miss out on great games because they aren't on the PC.



It'll happen eventually.  Don't worry, my love.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

I must have some faith, Dark Souls is coming out on the PC afterall.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

MAY YOUR HEART BE TRUE.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

It shall.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 16, 2012)

Shame about the story, I just cant get into a game with a shitty story. Still going to give this a go though and see what comes of it.


----------



## Lamb (May 16, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Shame about the story, I just cant get into a game with a shitty story. Still going to give this a go though and see what comes of it.



From what I've seen and heard, I wouldn't say the story is "shitty", as much as unimportant. It looks like they've actually done a fairly good job of creating a world for you to explore and interact with, but the overarching plot holds no urgency to it, so you'll probably spend the bulk of your time just fucking around, exploring, and doing side-quests. The writing actually looks passable (something I never thought I'd say about a Capcom game) and the voice acting isn't gratingly bad (another thing I never thought I'd say about a Capcom game). I think the game was seeking to create a sense of immersion more than create a film like action game.

Also, if you guys are looking for a goodly amount of Dragon's Dogma footage;



This guy has the game and has posted basically everything he is allowed to, including a video showing the map of Dragon's Dogma, where he reveals that he's 50 hours in, and has only revealed a relatively small portion of the map.

He's also given some nice opinions on all of the different classes, such as, the Warrior being the most difficult class early, because of a lack of defensive abilities, or the Assassin being able to basically rip apart most opponents.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

It would be a shame if you can't get into a game, or anything, with a shitty story because most of them are that way anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2012)

Lolz shitty story = opinion. 

Barely having a story = fact. 

Difference.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

That's just how Wrpgs are, oh wait.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

You spelled "JRPGs" wrong.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> You spelled "JRPGs" wrong.



JRPGs have too much story that it gets in the way of the gameplay.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

So... you mean shitty.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> So... you mean shitty.



Pretty much.

I was going with the "barely having a story" part of crazymtf's post rather than shitty.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

So you mean WRPGs are better?

Gotchya.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you mean WRPGs are better?
> 
> Gotchya.



Diablo 2 is a WRPG, so yes.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, but then again, so is Diablo III...


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Elder Scrolls is the greatest RPG series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Elder Scrolls is the greatest RPG series.


 why are you lying?


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

But I'm not lying. 

Daggerfall + Morrowind > everything for me.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

You spelled "Oblivion" wrong.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Oblivion is poop.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2012)

Anything significant happen?

I'm too busy watching Diablo 3's servers getting raped in the ass and not playing it.

You know, good old fashioned fun.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Quality review.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

I think it sums up the game quite nicely.


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2012)

I feel like there isn't much that separates the strider, ranger, and assassin classes, especially the strider and ranger. I'm assuming assassins probably get a higher critical hit rate and more damage inflicted/less damage received at night but what makes the strider and ranger any different from each other, other than the ranger uses a long bow instead of an ordinary bow? Maybe the ranger sacrifices more speed for the more powerful ranged attacks or something...


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

Most of the difference in classes lies in their abilities. If I recall, Strider is a nice combination of ranged bow abilities and close-range dagger abilities. Ranger, although they have dagger abilities, focus on their ranged attacks - the long bow giving their normally regular abilities greater range and power. Their abilities are more focused to AOE and have far greater and more powerful ranged abilities. It's presumed there are some abilities unique to the Strider - like the Helm Splitter dagger abilities and the Strider's wire attack are believed to be exclusive to said Strider.

Assassins are jacks-of-all-trades with unique counter abilities, the only person who can zoom in when firing a bow (but also can't use longbow or its abilities - longbow is exclusive to the Ranger) and utilizes things like explosives and poisons.

Supposedly the Strider is the most skilled at monster-climbing, as well.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

Very vague info about item combining:



> Throughout the fields and cities of Dragon’s Dogma, you will find all sorts of hidden items. These items, however, are not necessarily effective or of particularly great value on their own. That's where “combination” comes into play. Item combining allows you to put two items together to create new items.
> 
> Of course you could combine, for example, medicine with great healing properties with another medicine that cures status aliments, but sometimes performing these types of combinations will actually be necessary to complete certain quests.
> 
> ...



Fuck your lockpicks, Skyrim, I can MAKE MY OWN KEY.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Fuck making your own keys, Skeleton Key > everyone.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

Skeleton keys are for pussies.

True Krory.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2012)

Good thing when I get D3 I'm not touching it until I beat the other games I have (like DD soon), that way I don't have to play Log In Screen: The Game.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Skeleton keys are for pussies.
> 
> True Krory.



Lock-picking is for pussies.

True Goob.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

I'm still trying to find out from them if I was meant to be one of the winners of one of the contests. 

One of the winners they listed as Twitter user @TridenterMay... but there's no such user, or anything close.

Except mine, which is @Tridenter.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

What contest?


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

For the past few days and until release they were doing a contest every day where 30 people who participate will be given the first DLC (it's just a sidequest pack - 100 extra sidequests) for free.

I've entered three so far - the first one I mentioned, didn't win the second one (results posted today) and will have to wait until tomorrow for the third. But I won't participate in four of the five others because I don't feel like making a fool of myself. 

The ones I entered include taking a picture of your character fighting the Griffin, posting your favorite famous dragon, and picking a song for an epic Questing Soundtrack. Ones I won't be entering include taking pictures dressed up as a Sorcerer and another as an Assassin, then there's ones for making videos of your Battle Cry and another for your Victory Dance.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

> Congratulations Arisen
> 
> You have won the “100 Missions of Dragon’s Dogma.”



I'M THE ARISEN, BITCHES.


----------



## Keollyn (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2012)

Krory, you bastard.  Congrats.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

Thank ya' kindly. There's still a couple contests coming up for anyone with a Twitter, Tumblr or Facebook. 

Today is "Dress like a Sorcerer," ends 8am PST tomorrow.

Then it's take a video of your best War Cry.

Create the craziest character in the CC and take a picture.

Dress up like an Assassin.

Then take a video of your victory dance.

 If anyone enters I highly advise against entering with Twitter, unless 'tis your only resort.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Congrats Krory.


----------



## Lamb (May 17, 2012)

Question, what the fuck is a gorechimera?


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2012)

A Chimaera soaked in the blood and gore of your friends and family.

Or something like that. Since it has gore in the name it might look kinda bloody and gruesome.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2012)

Some stuff from the guide has been posted so if you don't want spoilers, avoid this post.

-------------------------------------------------

*WEIGHT INFO*
_SS = Under 50kg
S = 50-69kg
M = 70-89kg
L = 90-109kb
LL = 110+kg

Stamina Restoration: SS/S = 1.8x (Great) ... M = 1.0x ... L/LL = 0.6x (Bad)
Stamina Consumption: SS/S = 0.5x (Great) ... M = 1.0x ... L/LL = 2.0x (Bad)
Movement Speed: SS/S = 1.15x (Great) ... M = 1.0x ... L/LL = 0.8x (Bad)
Maximum Encumbrance: SS/S = 40kg (Bad) ... M = 65kg ... L/LL = 100kg (Great)_

-------------------------------------------------

*Items From Pawn Shop*
Scather's Elixir
Medicant's Elixir
Mitigator's Elixir
Challenger's Elixir
Utilitarian's Elixir
Guardian's Elixir
Nexus's Elixir
Pioneer's Elixir
Acquisitor's Elixir


Vermillion Face Pigment
Gold Face PIgment
Bright Green Face Pigment
Turquoise Face Pigment
Blue Face Pigment
Lavender Face Pigment
White Face Pigment

Red Hair Dye
Pink Hair Dye
Sky Blue Hair Dye
Cornflower Blue Hair Dye
Pine Green Hair Dye
Bright Green Hair Dye
Yellow Hair Dye

Red Skin Pigment
Yellow Skin Pigment
Green Skin Pigment
Blue Skin Pigment
Plum Skin Pigment
Ash Gray Skin Pigment
Ivory Skin Pigment

Black Eyeglasses
Silver Eyeglasses

Premium Ring

-------------------------------------------------

Next post will be augments.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2012)

*AUGMENTS*

FIGHTER:
Fitness -  Halves the Stamina consumed when you lift objects or grapple-hold opponents.

Vigilance - Increases your maximum HP by 100.

Egression - This allows for easier escapes - halves the button presses needed.

Sinew - Increases the weight that you can carry by 10kg.

Exhilaration - When health is critical, attack is increased by 1.5 times.

Prescience - Performing perfect blocks is easier - five more frames in which you can guard.

Vehemence - Strength is increased by 10%.


STRIDER:
Dexterity - Enables you to clamber up cliffs and other terrain more quickly.

Endurance - Increases your maximum stamina by 100.

Damping - Decreases recoil after firing your bow.

Eminence - Jumping attacks are more powerful - 1.3 times the power.

Grit - Halves the recovery time when you run out of Stamina.

Arm-Strength - Halves the stamina consumed when you cling to objects or climb terrain.

Leg-Strength - Renders you one rank lighter for purposes of moving.


MAGE:
Equanimity - While your health is critical, Magick is amplified by 1.5 times.

Intervention - Damage is reduced by 15% when you are debilitated by the Five Archmagicks.

Apotropaism - Magick Defense is increased by 30.

Beatitude - Healing magic lasts 1.5 times longer.

Perpetuation - Enchantments last 1.3 times longer.

Attunement - Magick attack is increased by 10%.

Inflection - Halved damage taken while preparing spells.


WARRIOR:
Bastion - Increases Defense by 50.

Ferocity - Increases damage dealt from your Core Skills by 1.1 times.

Audacity - Makes you harder to knock off your feet while charging an attack - reduced knockback and stagger accumulation by 15%.

Temerity - Halves the damage taken while charging an attack.

Impact - Improves your ability to knock down opponents.

Clout - Increases strength by 20%.

Proficiency - Reduces the stamina consumed when you perform a physical weapon-skill by 25%.


RANGER:
Longevity - Increases your HP by 100.

Radiance - Causes your lantern to illuminate an area 1.2 times wider.

Efficacy - Effect of health and stamina restoration items on the user is increased by 1.2 times.

Morbidity - Increases cumulative damage to foes you debilitate with non-Archmagick attacks by 1.3 times.

Trajectory - Causes your arrows to fly 1.3 times further.

Precision - Keeps your arrows from flying off mark when you loose them while in motion.

Stability - Prevents might winds from hampering your mobility.


SORCERER:
Awareness - Increase Magick Defense by 50

Emphasis - Increases ability to knock down an enemy with spells that cause it.

Suasion - Enables you to negotiate higher prices for items and equipment you sell. Items are sold for 1.15 times the sell price.

Conservation - Reduces the stamina consumed when you perform magick weapon-skills by 15%. 

Gravitas - Makes it difficult for foes to knock you off your feet while you prepare spells.

Acuity - Increases magick attack by 10%.

Articulacy - Shortens spell casting time by 15%.


ASSASSIN:
Watchfulness - Halves damage taken when your blade is sheathed.

Entrancement - Increases max stamina by 100 at night (9pm - 3am)

Sanguinity - Increases max health by 100 at night (9pm - 3am)

Bloodlust - Strength and magick are up 70%, plus defenses and magick defenses are increased by 30 at night (9pm - 3am)

Preemption - Doubles the damage dealt when targets are not in battle stance

Toxicity - Triples the cumulative damage wrought by your poison attacks

Autonomy - When venturing forth alone, strength and magick are up 70% and defense and magick defense are increased by 30.


MAGICK ARCHER
Detection - Expands one's field of vision, more easily revealing unknown areas of the map

Potential - Stamina limit is increased by 100

Resilience - Halves damage done from falling, though it still doesn't save you from death.

Allure - Double the increase in your affinity when you give items to non-pawns.

Regeneration - Causes your health to slowly return with the passage of time - 1HP every 3 seconds.

Magnitude - Increases the effect when you debilitate adversaries with the Five Archmagicks by 1.5 times.

Resistance - Reduces cumulative damage when you are debilitated by non-Archmagick attacks by 15%.


MYSTIC KNIGHT:
Fortitude - Increases Defense by 30

Adamance - Halves the Stamina consumed when you block attacks with your shield.

Periphery - Helps keep your footing when you block attacks with your shield - increases Stagger Resistance by 50.

Reinforcement - Pawns you aid get a boost of 1.2 times to defense and magick defense for 1 minute.

Retribution - Grants pawns you aid temporary gain in their strength and magick by 1.2 times for 1 minute.

Restoration - Increases the amount of health restored when rescuiing pawns - up to half their max.

Sanctuary - When your health is critical, defense and magick defense raised by 1.5 times


----------



## Lamb (May 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Black Eyeglasses



For those of us who liked _Dragon's Dogma_ before it was cool.



Krory said:


> *AUGMENTS*
> 
> Stability - Prevents *mighty winds* from hampering your mobility.



That's a thing?


Krory said:


> ASSASSIN:
> 
> 
> Autonomy - When venturing forth alone, strength and magick are up 70% and defense and magick defense are increased by 30.






It looks like all of the augments are fairly amazing, and probably gonna be the real benefit of not focusing one class.


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2012)

Lamb said:


> For those of us who liked _Dragon's Dogma_ before it was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Griffon blows you down when it flies by.

Chimera can knock you back when it roars.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2012)

And there are windy areas - the only "weather" effect, I believe.


----------



## Lamb (May 18, 2012)

Found this nice Spreadsheet of all skills, augments, and stat growth per level for each class.


----------



## Chaelius (May 18, 2012)

Aww, you need to have daggers to double jump and roll as an Assassin, was planning to have a sword and bow guy


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2012)

Then just don't double jump or roll.

You want need to roll with a sword. Just counter.


----------



## Chaelius (May 18, 2012)

With Clarity/Clairvoiance? Will that be able to counter every attack if timed correctly?


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2012)

I'll make sure that it does.


----------



## Chaelius (May 18, 2012)

For your sake it fucking better  


I'm only buying this once it drops to 12-20? anyway(Should be a month or so, RPGs drop fast in the UK unless they're limited print niche JRPGs or called Skyrim), by that time there will already be FAQs that detail how skills work.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2012)

There's already scans of the strategy guide for all the skills and augments, and the stat upgrades for each vocation and such.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2012)

This game comes out on my day off.

I have work the next day, but it's the late shift.  I'll take it.

My girlfriend is going to hate me from 10AM Tuesday morning until noon on Wednesday.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

Fuck that shit, you're the ARISEN. You got shit to do and dragons to slay.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

Force her to watch you.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

I hope the Assassin has some kind of night vision. I'm not pleased with most of their augments otherwise, I have to admit. But meh...


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2012)

My friend has been playing since yesterday. He says "It's the fucking SHIT! Get it!" lol I'm bit hyped now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

Hope this is good.

Although I won't be playing it for a long time. Diablo III. 

Wait, I'm already bored of D3. Lemme buy this.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

Comes out tomorrow!


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

I still can't solve the first puzzle of Diablo III with the two crows.

Some of the negative reviews are hilaribad.

"RAWR, WHY NO TARGETING SYSTUM!? SKYRIM'S WAS BETTER!"

"ONLY 100 MONSTERS?! SKYRIM HAD MORE AND WAS MORE UNIQUE!"

"WHY IS NIGHT SO DARK?!"

"THE STORY IS SO CLICHE, SKYRIM'S IS SO MUCH BETTER."

"NPCS ARE SO BLAND, SKYRIM'S NPCS ARE MORE LIFELIKE AND BETTER-ACTED"


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2012)

So shitty A.I. and bad story mixed with some graphic problems seems to be the bad. I expected to get a 7-8 game, so hopefully I'll still enjoy it. Come on capcom, don't fail me...again....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

Comparing this game to Skyrim is like comparing Starcraft to Romancing the Kingdom.

Sure, they're both strategy games, but one is fun and fast-paced while the other is slower and more traditional.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

I have yet to see anyone complain about the AI aside from people complaining about talking too much without realizing they can change it.

Those people being the ones that admitted they only played four hours.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 21, 2012)

The demo was pretty fun.  I really like the combat system, and climbing on enemies is pretty awesome, especially when you get on a Griffin mid-flight.  It's still too early to say it's as good, better, or worse than Skyrim, seeing as we've got one more day until the game comes out (at least here in Cali, anyway).  Character customization is good, combos are really fluid and fun, enemy encounters feel almost like a mix of Skyrim and Devil May Cry.  As long as Capcom doesn't pull any on-disc DLC I'll be sated, and even if they do, it's still seems like a good enough game in my opinion to get over that.

Plus, Resident Evil 6 demo, so GOTY.


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> I have yet to see anyone complain about the AI aside from people complaining about talking too much without realizing they can change it.
> 
> Those people being the ones that admitted they only played four hours.



joystiq review goes over the A.I. being...retarded.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

Oh, yeah, the reviewer who just obviously skipped through the opening questionnaire. 

Only review worth watching/reading is Rob Cram's. A lot of reviews are leaving out certain tidbits (namely the "crafting" system - some even going so far as to say there is none when it's possible to make things such as keys to doors or even forged documents and the likes).


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still can't solve the first puzzle of Diablo III with the two crows.
> 
> Some of the negative reviews are hilaribad.
> 
> ...



Any critic using Skyrim's story as a benchmark for ANY sort of quality should immediately rescind the comment and kill themselves.  _Oblivion_ had a better story than Skyrim.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Skyrim is the benchmark of what NOT to do with NPCs and story.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Any critic using Skyrim's story as a benchmark for ANY sort of quality should immediately rescind the comment and kill themselves.  _Oblivion_ had a better story than Skyrim.



No...no it didn't. Skyrim's side stories alone shit all over Oblivion.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> No...no it didn't. Skyrim's side stories alone shit all over Oblivion.



Yes they do, Skyrim side quests stories are amazing and make up for the mediocre main quest story. This game is obviously not even in Skyrim league and from what I have heard from the reviews I wont be touching this in anyway. If I cant get engrossed in the story of an rpg then what?s the point as the main attraction of rpgs are the stories (or at least they used to be).


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Yes they do, Skyrim side quests stories are amazing and make up for the mediocre main quest story. This game is obviously not even in Skyrim league and from what I have heard from the reviews I wont be touching this in anyway. If I cant get engrossed in the story of an rpg then what?s the point as the main attraction of rpgs are the stories (or at least they used to be).



The main attraction of role-playing games is the game design and playstyle. It says it in the title, Role-Playing *Game*.

There are may RPG's with lackluster or almost non-existent story, and can still be extremely good in many people's opinions.  You obviously just have different taste, and have missed the point of playing a game.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> No...no it didn't. Skyrim's side stories alone shit all over Oblivion.



The side quests are arguable (and I'd argue that Oblivion had mostly boring quests, sans the Dark Brotherhood and Thieve's Guild while Skyrim has almost nothing), but at least Oblivion didn't have you as 'the chosen' one. 

The main quests in Skyrim are hardly the main draw in Skyrim (as they were not in Oblivion), but what I'm getting at is the main quest is so bad Oblivion shines in comparison.

Better?


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2012)

I've felt more purpose in games like Tetris than I did in Skyrim's main quest.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2012)

It fails fundamentally as a game; you can beat Alduin at level 1 with an iron dagger and fur armor or at level 100 with full Daedric armor and weapons--and there's no difference.  There's no purpose or sense of accomplishment, and a great deal of it stems from level scaling.  

It doesn't help that writing has taken a backseat to the... 'gameplay' of Bethesda games since Oblivion.  I enjoy the thrill of exploring as much as the next guy (which accounted for 99% of my time in Skyrim), but I don't think I enjoyed anything else.  The actual game itself, from combat to leveling to story-telling pretty much fall flat.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> The main attraction of role-playing games is the game design and playstyle. It says it in the title, Role-Playing *Game*.
> 
> There are may RPG's with lackluster or almost non-existent story, and can still be extremely good in many people's opinions.  You obviously just have different taste, and have missed the point of playing a game.



Don?t know what generation you hail from but story has always been crucial in RPGS, no one plays old school RPGs for their design and play style. They play them for their story and the moments and memory they create.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2012)

If story was crucial to RPGs, someone should've told the first five Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> If story was crucial to RPGs, someone should've told the first five Final Fantasy games.



To a kid those games stories were awesome, besides as the demographic of video game players grows so should the target audience. I could spin a kickass story together based on what I know about Dragon Dogma something engaging and to draw in a bigger crowd. What Capcom couldn?t get someone to put pen to paper and create an immersive world with history and feel. Knock Skyrim all you want but it was immersive, I mean how awesome was it to read about some dude in a book and then later on explore his burial site and find his legendary sword.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, fuck Skyrim!


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2012)

The fuck skyrim hate train is pretty sad. People should be enjoying mulitple games instead of "One better then the other, so other sucks" shit.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> The fuck skyrim hate train is pretty sad. People should be enjoying mulitple games instead of "One better then the other, so other sucks" shit.



I like the game, played it a long amount of time, and am looking forward to the DLC but you'd have to be a moron to not see that the story is lackluster and mediocre at it's very best - and that is giving it a compliment.

Believe it or not games have faults and people have opinions. These things happen.


----------



## Axl Low (May 22, 2012)

Go play a real RPG
Like Morrowind 

ANYWAY
is anyone surprised about the on disk DLC that already contains 100 side quests?
Nope?
Didnt think so


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2012)

Considering the info is two months old, of course not.


----------



## Axl Low (May 22, 2012)

I dont pay attention to the news
or the olds either


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2012)

Or anything, it would seem.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2012)

I'm installing the game now, then I shall totally rock my sexy Arya Stark and Gendry characters.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> The fuck skyrim hate train is pretty sad. People should be enjoying mulitple games instead of "One better then the other, so other sucks" shit.



This isn't some kind of hate train.

My opinion hasn't changed since I finished the game.  Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean it's some sort of juvenile, bandwagoning sentiment meant to just piss you off.  I feel like Skyrim failed to deliver on a multitude of levels; it has nothing do with Dragon's Dogma.

Anyways, I'm still torn on what to be.  I started with Stryder, but I just got past dropping the Hydra head off at the capitol but I'm not sure if I want to invest more in the game as a Stryder or try the other classes.  It's... a really bad game for me because I want to try many, many different classes.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2012)

I wasn't just talking about you two about hating skyrim. I'm saying the general hate train around it now days "Lolz not a good rpg, kidding?" when it's a well made RPG. Yes things can be improved but it's still a well crafted game. 

Anyway I'm still waiting UPS to bring me my damn game....I knew I should of just picked it up at the store.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2012)

I caved and just bought it at the store.

The only complaint I can manage (if I had to) right now is some of the NPCs look mighty unpolished, but it's mainly at the very beginning.  No faults with the game itself so far.


----------



## Lamb (May 22, 2012)

I just had one of the most terrible moments in my gaming life. This dude was like "hey bro, I hid in this here well when the dragon came, shit was frightening, you should check it out". I do. 5 minutes later I'm dead. :<

This has happened with almost every quest I've been given. It's like they're mocking me by giving me intentionally difficult quests early game, so that I just progress to Grand Soren and forget about that area until later when I go in and wreck everything.

I'm playing as a Sorcerer right now, so I can get the high magic damage per level bonus, and then probably switch to fighter or ranger at some point, so when I finally go Magick Archer I will be God. :3


----------



## The World (May 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> I like the game, played it a long amount of time, and am looking forward to the DLC but you'd have to be a moron to not see that the story is lackluster and mediocre at it's very best - and that is giving it a compliment.
> 
> Believe it or not games have faults and people have opinions. These things happen.



Just like this game.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2012)

I've tried all the beginnings.  I wish I could skip that fucking intro mission.  

Stryder seems to fit my style the most; I'm trying to make my character fit whichever class I play.  I'll probably play Stryder for reals no (I'm awful at choosing), but I'm going to miss my tanned Amazon elf.


----------



## Lamb (May 22, 2012)

Fuck that tentacle thing.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2012)

Got a few cons. I hate the fact you gotta use a stone to fast travel. I also hate the fact can't give up quest you don't wanna do. The tracker for missions is also useless and shit. 

Small things like that. Overall though I'm enjoying the main portion of the game.


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or anything, it would seem.



yeah.
that's kinda what that means :33


----------



## DedValve (May 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Go play a real RPG
> Like Morrowind
> 
> ANYWAY
> ...




On disc dlc was obvious but goddamn 100 side quests?  Capcom loves pushing the bar.


----------



## ssjsuperman (May 23, 2012)

How is this game in the RPG side, do you level up like you would in most games with stat building?


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2012)

It's auto level, but you have 9 classes from which to choose.  As well as crafting armor, weapons and upgrading; it seems more based on equipment than actual levels, but it's nice to see classic "I'm going to fuck your shit" leveled monster in areas you're not supposed to go.  Level scaling ruined Skyrim and Oblivion.

No real complaints so far.

Except bandits, goddamn.  They're like rats.


----------



## Lamb (May 23, 2012)

ssjsuperman said:


> How is this game in the RPG side, do you level up like you would in most games with stat building?



Stat increases are based on vocation (ie a Sorcerer will have higher magic attack increases than all other vocations, but lower in other areas). Furthermore, gear tends to play a larger role in those stats than the actual level (at least early on). Overall, _Dragon's Dogma_ is more of an action game than an RPG, but the RPG elements definitely are noticeable and have a profound impact on the game.



> On disc dlc was obvious but goddamn 100 side quests? Capcom loves pushing the bar.



Considering that I have something like 60 quests right now and haven't even scratched the surface of the game, 100 quests is not that big of a deal, especially when the majority of them tend to be things like "give x number of y to z" or random encounters. The game tends to quantify everything as being a quest.


All that said, anyone finished Witch's Brew? I have the freaking herbs, but have no idea where Witchwood is or if I actually have to go there or not.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

Lamb said:


> All that said, anyone finished Witch's Brew? I have the freaking herbs, but have no idea where Witchwood is or if I actually have to go there or not.



Witchwood is fairly easy to get to.

After you defeat the Hydra, go back to the starting village and as soon as you enter you'll see a quest. A man will tell you your friend, Quina, went to the Witchwood to try and find remedies for your dragon wound.

That will give you a marker of where it is, which should help since markers are so piss-easy to follow in this an infant could do it.

If you go out the other side of the Encampment (not where you go in from the starting village - to the right of that I believe it is). Follow the path out until you can go left. It'll hook around to a back entrance of Dripstone Cavern if you have or haven't already been there.

It's mostly straight forward from there - it'll be obvious when you hit Witchwood because it'll start to get foggy.

Be warned, there's usually a lot of bandits on the way there.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

On another note, it seems that my Pawn is not very popular.


----------



## Lamb (May 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Witchwood is fairly easy to get to.
> 
> After you defeat the Hydra, go back to the starting village and as soon as you enter you'll see a quest. A man will tell you your friend, Quina, went to the Witchwood to try and find remedies for your dragon wound.



I failed that quest because I couldn't fight the bandits at that early a level. 



> That will give you a marker of where it is, which should help since markers are so piss-easy to follow in this an infant could do it.



Don't know if being sarcastic, or just mean. 



> If you go out the other side of the Encampment (not where you go in from the starting village - to the right of that I believe it is). Follow the path out until you can go left. It'll hook around to a back entrance of Dripstone Cavern if you have or haven't already been there.
> 
> It's mostly straight forward from there - it'll be obvious when you hit Witchwood because it'll start to get foggy.
> 
> Be warned, there's usually a lot of bandits on the way there.



So past The Ruins of Aernst Castle?


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> On disc dlc was obvious but goddamn 100 side quests?  Capcom loves pushing the bar.



Capcom is the worst publisher
Funny because Capcom said they are done with on disk DLC


----------



## ssjsuperman (May 23, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's auto level, but you have 9 classes from which to choose.  As well as crafting armor, weapons and upgrading; it seems more based on equipment than actual levels, but it's nice to see classic "I'm going to fuck your shit" leveled monster in areas you're not supposed to go.  Level scaling ruined Skyrim and Oblivion.
> 
> No real complaints so far.
> 
> Except bandits, goddamn.  They're like rats.




So it's more like attack and durability centered then any really stat upgrade.

It's looking like fairly good action game with some flaws, I would guess it's about a rental game but with the game being many hours long making it worth a buy.

LOL I do like how skyrim is the rpg we judge other rpgs from wether in a good or bad way.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Funny because Capcom said they are done with on disk DLC



No they didn't.


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not even bothered by not having those 100 quests because there's so fucking many to do and I'm probably 3 hours in (not counting all the replays for the intro as all three classes ), and they're more than likely more fetch quests.  And there's never any lack of things to kill or kill you.

I stuck with my gigantic Amazon elf and went Stryder anyway.  You can make your character like 7 feet tall, and it's awesome.  Next I really want to try a short, fat mage with a massive beard.  And an alcohol problem; all he can drink is spirits and ale.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

I'm 11 hours, 20 minutes in and I just hit Gran Soren a few moments ago. All I did here is the quest for Barnaby in the Pawn's Legion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

So, is this game epic or what?


----------



## Lamb (May 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm 11 hours, 20 minutes in and I just hit Gran Soren a few moments ago. All I did here is the quest for Barnaby in the Pawn's Legion.



I rushed to Gran Soren after getting repeatedly raped by Bandits and Saurians.

But recently returned to rape and pillage what formerly was too powerful for me...
























... and then I met the drake.


----------



## Keollyn (May 23, 2012)

This game sucks.

Sucks so much of my time that is. Definitely exceeded my expectations. Haven't had this much fun going into dungeons in.... heck ever. It definitely gets points for atmosphere.

Also it is proving rather difficult to two person party it at the pace I'm going. Instead of following quest I run off to god knows where and wind up in some ruin that isn't on any quest and the twins end up being some monster not asked to kill chew toy

And I'm not even mad.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2012)

Game is pretty damn fun, no doubt. However, more I play the more I'm like "They could of fixed that" or "Could of made that better". The mission structure is beginning to bore me. The NPC needs to be better for sure.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2012)

COULD HAVE


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2012)

I'ma make it could of. Suck my dick. LOVE YOU.


----------



## Keollyn (May 23, 2012)

My girls took out two Cyclops at the same time, while goblins were firing explosive arrows at us. "Like a boss" just doesn't seem to accurately describe it.

Though I admit, I ran into some purple glowing giant and ran like a true Uchiha


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

I ejaculate every time I use Advanced Trigger on an enemy.

SUCH AN AWESOME ATTACK.

Just a shame so few people rent my Pawn. >:


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2012)

Add me on xbox live. Wanna use em. Crazymtf


----------



## Keollyn (May 23, 2012)

Well you know why I dont use yours Krory.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

I ended up not buying this day one because I'm trying to save money and have so many other games to play that by the time I get around to playing this properly I could have gotten it for a lot cheaper. But you guys are making it sound so awesome.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

I think it's because my pawn is not unique enough. 

Though I tried to model him after Gendry from GoT but didn't come out too well.

I may end up using a Metamorphosis to turn him into Jaqen (or "The Alchemist" version of Jaqen).

He's only a level 20 Fighter.


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2012)

Anybody else try out the specialized/hybrid classes yet?  I'm not sure if I want to try Magic Archer or Assassin.  I hear Assassin has a doge roll, but I want magic arrows.  I've also already encountered class-specific weapons.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, class specific weapons start very early.

And I'm going to go Assassin but I want to hit the level 9 vocation augment for Strider first.


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2012)

So, what happens when you just change your vocation in the complete opposite direction?  Aside from obvious points spent, you can just go from whatever vocation willy-nilly--that seems odd.

Ranger is pretty fun, but my Pawns suck hard.  I think I need to hunt me some monsters to get them some better gear.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

I still love my Gendry Pawn.  Kind of plain, just a good ole' Fighter. May change him into a warrior at some point, but alas...

And I'm still enjoying being a Strider - I mostly just want that damn Augment. I might go to Ranger before Assassin but so looking forward to Assassin. My little Arya Stark assassin. :hur


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NXh0Xjarsyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2012)

One of those players is pretty shit at the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

My Prawn is going to be more powerful than everyone else's.


----------



## Lamb (May 24, 2012)

That sad feeling when you rage quit while playing as a sorcerer because you just journeyed all the way from Gran Soren to a quest location, were well stocked at the beginning, but found only mushrooms on your way in, ended up having to expend most of your resources fighting a cyclops and a chimera, as well as a large number of hobgoblins and rogues, and keep getting one-shot by a bandit assassin, while your party's healer/buffer spends all of her time lying down because she stands in the front of the battle and your strider is set to only do melee and never shifts to ranged and your own personal pawn is the only one carrying her own weight, but she's built tanky and can only focus on person at a time.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2012)

That's why you should always check the personalities of the Pawns you are renting.


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, the table of knowledge in the Pawn Guild makes things a little easier with keeping your Pawn from being retarded.  At least your own Pawn, anyways.  

I think mine need better gear.

And fuck that stupid Tentacle monster at the bottom of the well.


----------



## DedValve (May 24, 2012)

God I hate fucking tentacles. Made me use a life stone 

Also I just found the barbershop. I don't get why you can change skintones but not your actual face but at least I can switch up my main pawns hairstyle every time it annoys me.


----------



## Keollyn (May 24, 2012)

Barbershop? Where?

I like the magic archer a lot. Same with magic knight. So much utilizations. I probably won't try assassin until I'm at least mid 40s early 50s.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2012)

I'm messing around with the Ranger for my Arisen before going back to Assassin.

Just getting the Berserk armor now.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2012)

I got this game and I'm wondering, can you switch up builds if you get tired of one?


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2012)

Yeah. Once you get to Gran Soren, the main city, the inn guy there will let you change your Vocation whenever you please, to whatever you please.

Though of course whatever you play as will affect your stat growth... so if you go from Fighter to Mage, it'll probably take some time to get into things.


----------



## Lamb (May 24, 2012)

How do people get better gear? I'm level 25 and the shops have had the same gear for the entire time. Do I have to progress the story or what?


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2012)

Ah, ok. I might try mage in this game since I always do the others in other RPGs.


----------



## Keollyn (May 24, 2012)

It's likely best to stick to a single vocation till you max it. I did that with my mains and they're pretty much running their blades through everything.


----------



## Keollyn (May 24, 2012)

Lamb said:


> How do people get better gear? I'm level 25 and the shops have had the same gear for the entire time. Do I have to progress the story or what?



Probably start depending on quest and loot, but I'm not sure. The farthest I'm in storywise is taking quest from the duke ( though I've done none yet)


----------



## Lamb (May 24, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Probably start depending on quest and loot, but I'm not sure. The farthest I'm in storywise is taking quest from the duke ( though I've done none yet)



I've found some better items as loot (Golden Stilettos, some cool shirt, and a hammer), but very few. Is that after talking to dudes about the Wyrm Hunt?


----------



## Keollyn (May 24, 2012)

Yeah the wyrm hunt. That's where I left off.

I looted some nice stuff from dungeons and some high area places. I lost a few from deaths though


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, I Read the shop gets new items as story progresses.

Or you can save up and go get the Berserk stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2012)

I know there's a stone that works like a fast travel button to the main town. Where do I buy this thing? Don't see it in the main shop. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2012)

Oh shit this game is awesome as fuck! I just jumped on top of a Chimera and cut it's tale off. Holy shit! And a Pawn can grab an opponent so you can fuck that fucker up! And its awesome looking too to boot!

Now I have to create a character. Prolly try doing Clare from Claymore.


----------



## Lamb (May 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I know there's a stone that works like a fast travel button to the main town. Where do I buy this thing? Don't see it in the main shop. It's driving me crazy.



I'm fairly certain The Black Cat (forgery stall past the aqueducts) sells them, but every time I've looked all I saw was a 0 next to it in the amount the seller carries. You might also try Fourniver or whatever his name is, he's the valuables trader, he'll have a red exclamation point over his head because he gives you a quest. He typically wanders between the Noble district and the Black Cat and the Market Place. Honestly, though, not really worth it.


----------



## Keollyn (May 24, 2012)

That's only the tip of the iceberg Esura.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2012)

Lamb said:


> I'm fairly certain The Black Cat (forgery stall past the aqueducts) sells them, but every time I've looked all I saw was a 0 next to it in the amount the seller carries. You might also try Fourniver or whatever his name is, he's the valuables trader, he'll have a red exclamation point over his head because he gives you a quest. He typically wanders between the Noble district and the Black Cat and the Market Place. Honestly, though, not really worth it.



You really think so? All this walking back and forth feels like such a waste of time, like filler. I'm really getting annoyed at the walking.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2012)

God DAMN, I love my character.  Especially with the White Hawk Talon.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2012)

Only level 4 in Assassin Vocation right now, but I rocked out some pretty good Augments for her.

Endurance to increase Stamina.

Sinew to increase my carry weight.

Leg-Strength, to make sure I stay Light or Very Light (Strider Augment, it makes you one weight class lighter in terms of mobility - so if you're Light, you count as Very Light for movement).

Entrancement, to increase my Stamina even more at night time.

Bloodlust to increase my Strength and lower damage taken at night.

And Grit, to help maintain mobility when I run out of Stamina.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> God DAMN, I love my character.  Especially with the White Hawk Talon.



Can you give us some shots?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 25, 2012)

So I'm thinking of picking this game up later tonight or tomorrow. Do any of you know which of two the game runs better on: PS3 or the 360? I'd like to avoid a repeat of the PS3 Skyrim.


----------



## djbro1 (May 25, 2012)

this game seems alot better than skyrim and diablo3(especially with all the hacking in d3) I might buy it.


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2012)

Shit, I need to check out my skills again.

My Ranger doesn't have anything that cool.


----------



## Lamb (May 25, 2012)

So, I haz a few questions:

I was wondering through witchwood (finally found the gawdamn witch), but couldn't help but notice she has 2 golems outside her house; I have yet to fight golems and thought it would be nice to have a go at them. They would not wake up. Do they only wake up during the day time? or do I have to do something special to enrage the golems in Witchwood?

Also, Krory, how much were the berserk armor sets?

Also, are there any specific augments you guys think a dagger/bow marcher should have? I am getting both the sorcerer's and mage's magic attack augment, and was thinking both of the attack augments from Warrior and Fighter (plus probably Bloodlust because a 100% increase to attack power at night is sexy). Anything else I should get for maximum badassitude?


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2012)

I still have yet to figure out how to wake those Golems, Lamb. I want to know myself because I have a quest to slay 3 Golems (also need to slay 3 Chimera... haven't even found one yet!).

The Berserk stuff is expensive. The weapons alone are around 100k. Each piece of equipment is around 60-80k if I remember correctly (For Griffith's there's a helmet, shirt, chestplate, gauntlets, pants, and greaves. For Gutts there's shirt, chestplate, gauntlets, pants, and greaves. They also both each have a cape).

Gutts' stuff is geared more towards solid physical defense whereas Griffith's is a balance of high physical and magick defenses. Do you know where to get them/how to?

As far as augments go... I'm a fan of the Warrior's Sinew (increases carrying weight) and Strider's Leg Strength (makes you one weight-class lighter in terms of movement) as just basic essentials.

Trajectory and Precisions from Ranger seem good, too.


----------



## Lamb (May 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still have yet to figure out how to wake those Golems, Lamb. I want to know myself because I have a quest to slay 3 Golems (also need to slay 3 Chimera... haven't even found one yet!).
> 
> The Berserk stuff is expensive. The weapons alone are around 100k. Each piece of equipment is around 60-80k if I remember correctly (For Griffith's there's a helmet, shirt, chestplate, gauntlets, pants, and greaves. For Gutts there's shirt, chestplate, gauntlets, pants, and greaves. They also both each have a cape).
> 
> ...



There's a chimera in the wilted forest(?) or near there, towards the back, there will be a road that leads up a cliff, ignore the road and follow the bottom of the cliff, there should be a chimera there abouts (and a cyclops at the top of the cliff!), if you've done the Bandit Leader of Aernst Castle's quest, he gave you a choice of murdering a traitor or killing a bunch of bandits. The bandits were at the top of that cliff too.

The Chimera is a lot stronger than the one you faced in the prologue, I fought him at 23, and it was a difficult fight, but he's not insanely strong so you should be able to kill him with ease at your current level. The bandits, on the other hand, are extremely difficult and you'll probably face a multitude of high level bandits on your way in (though you only actually have to kill one of them).

Are the Berserk Armors classed or can anyone wear them? I know the weapons are class specific, but I'm ok with that. And no, I don't know where to get them, I assumed the main shop after I've beaten a few quests. XD


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2012)

Thanks. Still trying to figure out the Golems.

I think the armor is class-specific but a lot can wear it. West of Gran Soren but East of the Wilted Forest, walk along the mountain range to the south. You should find the Ancient Quarry. There will be a guy outside that asks you to do a quest to clear it out of monsters. Offhand I know there's around three Ogres and some undead, some other nasties I can't remember but Ogres are the only big ones. After you clear everything and open the gate on the otherside, go back and talk to him to finish the quest.

After some time passes in-game, the Quarry will become a safety zone (you will notice this because your Stamina will not decrease from sprinting). Inside the Quarry now you can find that guy with a shop, selling all the Berserk items. Only way to get them, I believe. Kind of hard to explain where inside he is, but just look around. You'll also notice other people walking through (really only one or two), so then you know his shop is up.

There's only one of each at first but it will replenish after some in-game time.


----------



## martryn (May 25, 2012)

I was planning on Redboxing this and giving it a go, and it looks like you guys are enjoying it so far.  I just got Diablo 3 this week, but it's already a bit lackluster for me, so... yeah.


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2012)

The ADVENTURE! in this game is amazing.

>traversing the land looking for a Fortress overrun by Goblins
>takes longer than I though
>gets dark
>goblins everywhere
>lizard men everywhere
>pawns and I plow through and get boxed into an alcove
>big whooshing noise, growing
>no
>DRAKE OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE
>FIRE AND GOBLINS FLYING EACH WAY
>RUN RUN RUN
>two rented Pawns and I manage to get away
>my Pawn gets BLASTED WITH FIRE OH GOD
>have no choice
>run towards the Drake
>dodge roll left, right, then under fire blasts
>get to pawn and revive her
>Drake gets ready another fireball
>unleash the 10 consecutive arrows AT HIS FUCKING FACE
>staggers, starts flailing
>turn and bolt the fuck out of there

Also, Ranger seems to be going from pretty weak and underpowered to a power house; the later augments, especially with arrows, go from meh to Jesus Christ.  The 10 consecutive and 11 spread arrows are fucking nuts, and mow down mobs quickly; even Cyclops go down hard with a few of the consecutive flurries.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2012)

The more I play the more I see that there's not just one supremely awesome class. They're all so excellent and I haven't even tried out half of them yet. I might switch to Marcher a bit with my main but I'm enjoying Assassin a lot.

Also, one of the coolest things that has ever happened:

I was fighting harpies and I jumped up and grabbed on to one. It started to fly away and lifted my up into the air. Very high. I would have definitely died.

A Mage pawn I rented lit it on fire, killing it, so I fell from that height. Then the Mage jumps into the air as I'm coming down and CATCHES ME, and sets me down on the ground safely.

AND PEOPLE WERE SAYING THIS GAME HAS HORRIBLE AI!?


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2012)

Game has questionable A.I. at times. Especially from the baddies and your pawns wanting to listen to you at times, and other times acting retarded. Like my archer who keeps trying to get close to a enemy...YOU GOT  ABOW BITCH. 

Oh I used your pawn Krory. He/she looking thing was pretty useful, thanks.


----------



## Keollyn (May 25, 2012)

The golems wake when you do a quest to save Selena.

But before that there is one near the blood beach, by the tomb site. I got thoroughly raped by that one an hour ago. When they go berserk they make ogres rage look tame.

On another note it was fun beating the chimera with my own party on the open field. Also that dragon and its HP


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, I already killed that Golem.

Need two more for a quest, but I can't continue on the Main Quest or else I lose this Quest. :\


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> The more I play the more I see that there's not just one supremely awesome class. They're all so excellent and I haven't even tried out half of them yet. I might switch to Marcher a bit with my main but I'm enjoying Assassin a lot.
> 
> Also, one of the coolest things that has ever happened:
> 
> ...



AI that actually saves you...impossible


----------



## Keollyn (May 25, 2012)

You do? I dont remember kill quest being lost from the main story. Where are you?


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> You do? I dont remember kill quest being lost from the main story. Where are you?



I finished the four quests for Maximillien (or however you spell it) and now have an audience with the Duke, but he said if I go through with it that all tasks that I have yet unfinished will "have to be handled by someone else," implying that I lose the quests. And I've heard tell of people saying you lose quests if you progress in the story at certain parts.


----------



## Lamb (May 25, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The ADVENTURE! in this game is amazing.
> 
> >traversing the land looking for a Fortress overrun by Goblins
> >takes longer than I though
> ...



You got so lucky!

My experience went more like this:

Escorting some bitch to Shadowfort. Suddenly 500 Hobgoblins. They're kicking my ass. I start casting every form of fire I know, while simultaneous pinging all my pawns and the bitch to me. I'm constantly falling back and pushing, drawing a few out each time to take them on with a better chance of success. Finally, I win but it's gone from evening to pitch black. WHOOSH WHOOSH. My main pawn says "Oh God, a dragon, what is it doing here?" in her most terrified voice I have ever heard (she's usually cocky). Suddenly, fire, my health is dropping, but not as much as my pawns, due to my high magic resist, but 2 of my pawns (including my main) are instantly dropped. I call the other to me and try to mad dash to the red circle... more hobgoblins, I died. But all was not lost, I got to go around and complete the quest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like game of the year.


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2012)

I feel like by sticking with Ranger I'm limiting my skill-set, but there's some really cool high level things going on here.  Are you guys cross-pollinating your skills from other classes or just sticking with a single one?

I'm so indecisive.


----------



## Lamb (May 26, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I feel like by sticking with Ranger I'm limiting my skill-set, but there's some really cool high level things going on here.  Are you guys cross-pollinating your skills from other classes or just sticking with a single one?
> 
> I'm so indecisive.



I'm cross pollinating for better stats and better augments when I finally go Magick Archer. Like, by going sorcerer first, I got much more Magic Attack growth than I would have had I stayed Mage, and am now working Mage up so I can have his Magic Attack augment. Then gonna start some melee classes (by the end, I will probably have played every class )


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2012)

I mostly did some Strider (well max Strider), some Fighter, and some Ranger for Augments. I've been Assassin for a long while now, and although I want to try out other classes (namely Marcher) it's just too fun.


----------



## DedValve (May 26, 2012)

I'm going back to strider to get that weight decrease augment, then sorcerer for magik, then mystic knight for the lolz before going back to magik archer.

Fuck that red dragon, failed 2 escort quests because of that bitch


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2012)

This game is incredibly addicting! I don't know if I've ever had so much fun in a game in....like ever? The sense of adventure is just amazing, and it feels awesome defeating groups of enemies that gave you trouble in the past. I also love how you're given the chance to try every vocation with one character and you're not stuck with the one you picked at first. 

Here's a good little review, much better than the others I've looked at:


----------



## Lamb (May 26, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You really think so? All this walking back and forth feels like such a waste of time, like filler. I'm really getting annoyed at the walking.



Honestly, I've only used a Ferrystone once, and that's because I was given one and wanted to see how it worked. The walking is the adventure, going in one way and coming out another, facing hardship both ways and returning triumphantly to Gran Soren. Plus the sense of relief when you see you've nearly made it and are finally able to relax, after your stocks of curatives are depleted.

Furthermore, the map really isn't THAT big, and by that I mean, it's large, but Gran Soren is so centrally located that when you set off on a journey to one of the far reaches of the north, south or west, you're never too far from home. (also, there are actually quite a few short cuts)


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Also that dragon and its HP



I just got that dragon down to it's last fucking health bar and then the goblins respawned and blindsided me .


----------



## DedValve (May 27, 2012)

I removed healthbars on enemies and my party. I would have my healthbar show but it only shows the entire party and I hate how it shows over their heads, making it intrusive and I never liked knowing how much health enemies have. Especially when their really strong like that goddamn dragon (and I'm sure I chipped it's health a fair amount).

Did the same for Dead Island and Assassins Creed. I just love games that allow us to get rid of the entire HUD. Only thing I keep on any type of game is the mini-map which is essential if you don't want to pause the game every 30 seconds.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2012)

I now have 90,000 rift crystals.... wonder if I should use a few lol.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2012)

Are there caps on Vocation and character level?

Am I gonna get stuck with mostly Ranger attributes?


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2012)

You can change vocations and skills so you aren't stuck in any class.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2012)

But I mean the vocation level.  It has like 10 levels on the list, and I'm not sure if it stops at ten; I know I can change my vocation and class, but I'm wondering if there's any point at which it will stop leveling.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2012)

Yeah once you reach 10 that vocation is maxed out.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2012)

A'ight.

I figure I'll have to play through each major vocation once.  But Ranger is hella fun; I love being legolas.  And by Legolas I mean tall, dark skinned Amazon Elf.  :3


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2012)

Lamb said:


> Honestly, I've only used a Ferrystone once, and that's because I was given one and wanted to see how it worked. The walking is the adventure, going in one way and coming out another, facing hardship both ways and returning triumphantly to Gran Soren. Plus the sense of relief when you see you've nearly made it and are finally able to relax, after your stocks of curatives are depleted.
> 
> Furthermore, the map really isn't THAT big, and by that I mean, it's large, but Gran Soren is so centrally located that when you set off on a journey to one of the far reaches of the north, south or west, you're never too far from home. (also, there are actually quite a few short cuts)



I feel like an adventure when I go out yeah and discoverer new places. I hate the feeling of walking all the way back though, it's just boring. But hey that's just me.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2012)

I like walking back at night. Nothing like being attacked by a Skeleton Lord, zombies, and a Chimera at the same time.


----------



## TRI05 (May 27, 2012)

if you enlist higher level pawns do you get less xp from enemies?


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2012)

Are anyone else's Griffin's complete cowards? 

I've found a grand total of two so far, and every time the battle starts going south for it it just leaves.  It's awful.  I want to watch that bastard burn and fall from the sky.


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2012)

Killed three of them so far.


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Are anyone else's Griffin's complete cowards?
> 
> I've found a grand total of two so far, and every time the battle starts going south for it it just leaves.  It's awful.  I want to watch that bastard burn and fall from the sky.



Every fucking time (except for the time it one-shot me).

Also, switched from Mage to Strider and oh my god is Strider badass. Like, my one gripe about Sorcerer and the primary difficulty of Sorcerer is that you're basically standing still while you get ready to unleash death on all of your foes, sure you get to be a super powered God of Death when you get to attack, but you also feel super exposed since, unless an opponent is using magic, you're gon' git raped. Now I move through battle so quick, nothing can hit me. I'm also much less reliant on my party to help me.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2012)

Bow classes seem to be the most fun for me.  You can get in close or stand back, and the later bow skills are fucking nuts.  Still haven't tried Magic Archer yet, but I may just stay within the same Vocation trio and try again next time. 

So exciting.  :3

Edit;

Also, has anyone gone past the Duke's summons part?  IE, the Wyrm hunt?  For an auto-save game, "You cannot complete any of your previously unfinished quests" is a pretty ominous statement; I don't want to miss anything, but damn do I need some variety in equipment.


----------



## Okokami (May 27, 2012)

Dammit, I got jailed for attacking a kid.

Little bitch wouldnt stay still. Now the guard wants a bribe? Tch.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2012)

It's sad, I keep wanting to start over to make new characters.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's sad, I keep wanting to start over to make new characters.



Heh, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## TRI05 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for answering the question


----------



## TRI05 (May 27, 2012)

TRI05 said:


> if you enlist higher level pawns do you get less xp from enemies?



reasking


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, nothing wrong with that.



It is when I spent 70 hours on this one already. 

@TR - I didn't answer because I don't know.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, has anyone gone past the Duke's summons part?  IE, the Wyrm hunt?  For an auto-save game, "You cannot complete any of your previously unfinished quests" is a pretty ominous statement; I don't want to miss anything, but damn do I need some variety in equipment.



It just means you can't do any of the wyrm hunt stuff I believe. I got past that point with like 20 quests in my que and it didn't cancel them or my progress in them.

Also Trio no it doesn't, i'm pretty sure the exp is set at a static rate for each enemy.


----------



## Esura (May 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's sad, I keep wanting to start over to make new characters.



I've had this game for a few days and still haven't gone past the first village without starting over.


----------



## DedValve (May 28, 2012)

So I haven't messed around with the main options or anything but from the looks of it there are no different save files. Please tell me I'm dumb and I'm wrong, I LOVE my main but am pretty meh with my pawn and I just wanna start a new file with both of them after I'm done with my first playthrough with completely different characters focusing on something else.

It's also an excuse for me to play as Claire with CV:X Wesker as my main bitch. Problem is I'm not sure what vocation Wesker should take...


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2012)

TRI05 said:


> reasking


well, I just tested it and I'm going to say maybe but it's negligible. You gain less experience from creatures as you level anyways. But yeah if there is a fall off with higher level pawns it's soo small that it's unnoticeable.


DedValve said:


> So I haven't messed around with the main options or anything but from the looks of it there are no different save files. Please tell me I'm dumb and I'm wrong, I LOVE my main but am pretty meh with my pawn and I just wanna start a new file with both of them after I'm done with my first playthrough with completely different characters focusing on something else.
> 
> It's also an excuse for me to play as Claire with CV:X Wesker as my main bitch. Problem is I'm not sure what vocation Wesker should take...



There is only one save file.


Anyone know spawn locations for Golems? I found out the ones in Witchwood are Metal Golems and only activate with a quest or some shit.

I know there's one golem near Bluemoon Tower and I took him out, but I was hoping for one a little closer to home, aka have an excuse to explore new lands and slaughter everything.


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2012)

Funnel trail + Shadowshackles = Mob control at its finest <3


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2012)

Lamb said:


> Anyone know spawn locations for Golems? I found out the ones in Witchwood are Metal Golems and only activate with a quest or some shit.
> 
> I know there's one golem near Bluemoon Tower and I took him out, but I was hoping for one a little closer to home, aka have an excuse to explore new lands and slaughter everything.



Only other one I found is near Bloodwater Beach to the very southwest. There's an area called Tomb of the Unknown Traveler. That's what you want.


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2012)

Pulled off my first exequy/shadowshackles combo on a mob of 7. Feels good man.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2012)

>Start a game as a Strider with Fighter Pawn, hire same-level Pawns. Wreck shit.

>Start a new game as a Fighter with Mage pawn, hire high-level pawns. Get wrecked.

I DON'T UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Esura (May 28, 2012)

What is the better vocation to start off with at first? I'm aware you can change vocations when you get to the Inn in Gran Soren but I kind of want to go in with a focused build in mind instead of wasting levels experimenting.


----------



## DedValve (May 28, 2012)

Strider is awesome. Plus magick archer practically plays itself. 

Fuck Drak. No seriously, fuck that guy. After 40 vigorous minutes of sweat, powerade and wasting supplies I decide to turn on enemy health to see just how little life he has left.

I only dropped one fucking bar. ONE. MOTHERFUCKING. BAR.

Fuck you drake you dirty little asshole.


----------



## DedValve (May 28, 2012)

So I just finished the arousing suspicion quest...dumbest, most pointless quest ever
 I particularly enjoy the fact that I can flirt with the dukes wife, get caught, duke chokes his bitch then locks me in the dungeon, I escape and ask him for another quest like nothing ever happened. Seriously?


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2012)

He's not called the "Mad Duke" for nothing.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2012)

Also, Crazy, I'm using your Pawn right now.

The bitch literally just shot a guy UP A MOUNTAIN with her arrow.


----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, Crazy, I'm using your Pawn right now.
> 
> The bitch literally just shot a guy UP A MOUNTAIN with her arrow.



Mimi is fucking boss right now. As a Strider she was ok. As a Archer she's fucking amazing. 

Other day a Skelton was about to kill me, just one more slash, as he went to slash then she shot a arrow and it stuck him to the goddamn wall. I was like "FUCK YEAH MIMI" then my friend is like "Your gay shut up"


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2012)

I'm definitely going to have to make my Arisen a Ranger for a while since they have the highest Stamina gain of all 9 classes.

And that regeneration augment seems nice.


----------



## Superrazien (May 28, 2012)

I'm a Mystic Knight right now, and all I want is a red cape because I made Thor. Does anyone know where to get it? The dumb shop guy doesnt have it.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

Ancient Quarry. Slightly north and to the west of Gran Soren. There will be a guy that wants you to clear out the quarry and open the door on the other side. Do that and after  a few in-game days he will open a shop. This is how you get the Berserk items.

He has two capes - the White Hawk Cape which is white with purple on the inside and I think it's called Warrior Cape - this one is red (albeit a darker faded red).


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

Dat final battle. Really that's all I can say.


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

DedValve said:


> So I just finished the arousing suspicion quest...dumbest, most pointless quest ever
> I particularly enjoy the fact that I can flirt with the dukes wife, get caught, duke chokes his bitch then locks me in the dungeon, I escape and ask him for another quest like nothing ever happened. Seriously?



That bothered the hell out of me too, until you find out later


*Spoiler*: __ 



The duke is made aware that it was the scheme of his wife and mistress. He banishes her, so my guess is that due to the importance of the Arisen the matter need not bear repeating. Especially given the embarrassment the king would face if he is led to believe himself wrong.


----------



## TRI05 (May 29, 2012)

i made my pawn a sorcerer but when i found out theres no healing i said fuck that and changed her back to mage

i changed into a ranger, theres something satisfying about constantly shooting an ogre/cyclops in its eye with my longbow.


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

Later on you'll realize just how pointless having a heal spell assigned to your pawn really is.

Actually I should say counter productive, because it does have a point. That is to make you die faster.


----------



## TRI05 (May 29, 2012)

>healing spell
>makes you die faster
>mfw


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Dat final battle. Really that's all I can say.



Does it finally brings to the table a satisfying battle against Dragons?


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

I'm torn between sticking with Ranger or Assassin.  I'm keeping away from magic my first run, and sticking with my vocation.  The smaller bow is nice for more frantic fighting where I'm in the fray, and the Assassin has better skills than the Stryder, methinks, but the bow skills with the Ranger are ridiculously good. 

I feel like I'm leveling too much, too.  

I'm trying to find idols for the two shopkeepers; the lady in the lower part of the urban quarter and then the blacksmith in the market square; I'm assuming there's more than one, but the lady always seems to have much better equipment and more quickly than the dude upstairs.


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2012)

Magick Archer.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ancient Quarry. Slightly north and to the west of Gran Soren. There will be a guy that wants you to clear out the quarry and open the door on the other side. Do that and after  a few in-game days he will open a shop. This is how you get the Berserk items.
> 
> He has two capes - the White Hawk Cape which is white with purple on the inside and I think it's called Warrior Cape - this one is red (albeit a darker faded red).



Where is he in Gran Soren?

I cleared it out a few days ago, but I don't know where he has gone.


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

TRI05 said:


> >healing spell
> >makes you die faster
> >mfw



Given that your mage can spend time doing other important things besides chanting a heal every single time someone takes damage, yeah.

You'll see why when you have several hellhounds dragging your team different parts of the globe.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Does it finally brings to the table a satisfying battle against Dragons?



Satisfying would be an understatement. Though I still haven't figured out that damn dragon's motive in all this. But as long as he gave me an epic battle, I dun care


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

I kinda want to play this.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

I think games and movies and books have spoiled us to the point of every bad guy needing a motive.

Whatever happened to the good old days of villains being evil just for the sake of being evil?


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Where is he in Gran Soren?
> 
> I cleared it out a few days ago, but I don't know where he has gone.



He's not in Gran Soren - he's inside the Quarry. Stay down the center path until there's a small room on the right (you would have cleared out a sorcerer enemy or something of that nature in here).

He's in there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think games and movies and books have spoiled us to the point of every bad guy needing a motive.
> 
> Whatever happened to the good old days of villains being evil just for the sake of being evil?



I'm writing another book. You'll be pleased that my villain's motivation is simply enjoying his evil deeds. 



Well, that, and he needs to travel through time to find the perfect enema.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> He's not in Gran Soren - he's inside the Quarry. Stay down the center path until there's a small room on the right (you would have cleared out a sorcerer enemy or something of that nature in here).
> 
> He's in there.



Thanks.

I think fighting Golems are awesome--assuming I fought one.  It was giant conglomeration of rocks with glowing purple weak points, but it was a blast.  Finding it in the dark out of nowhere just adds to the ADVENTURE of the game; I hate trolls, though.  Thick skin.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, that was a Golem. They were pretty awesome.

Also, my best DD moment happened with an Ogre. The one in Everfall. Fucker dove at me, I jumped out of the way, but he ended up leaping off a cliff and to his death.


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2012)

Anyone know where you find the snakeskin purse for that one noticeboard mission?


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

>doing the Griffin quest
>finally get to the top of the tower
>out of nowhere, Steffan comes in and starts shooting fire at it
>holy shit
>the bird burns

That was awesome; I hope this happens more often.  

Bitch was hard to get on the ground, but once it was the ranger skill that launches the enemy into the air and then throws that explosive powder at them just murdered it in a few seconds.


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think games and movies and books have spoiled us to the point of every bad guy needing a motive.
> 
> Whatever happened to the good old days of villains being evil just for the sake of being evil?



That's another thing. The dragon didn't even seem evil, more like insanely bored.


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Anyone know where you find the snakeskin purse for that one noticeboard mission?



I wish I knew Sir Plat. I haven't completed that one either.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 29, 2012)

This game will wreck your shit of you take the dangers too lightly..Literally normal mobs can own you...I freaking love it.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> That's another thing. The dragon didn't even seem evil, more like insanely bored.



Isn't that all evil really is though?!

And Snakeskin Purse I hear is randomized. It's somewhere along the river north of Gran Soren and can be found in a random crate/barrel/etc.


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

Given the statements he utters during your battle, nothing he is doing is evil. More antagonistic than anything else.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

I don't know about you, but I'm pretty sure the dragon said he was going to rape my mother.

That's pretty evil.


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2012)

Oh come on, who here hasn't done your mother anyways ?



Krory said:


> Isn't that all evil really is though?!
> 
> And Snakeskin Purse I hear is randomized. It's somewhere along the river north of Gran Soren and can be found in a random crate/barrel/etc.



Thank you.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Oh come on, who here hasn't done your mother anyways ?



My father.


...wait a second


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

Dragon's need some loving too.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

I love how the Prologue makes the Chimera seem all big and badass but then you realize you're only level 20.

And then when you finally go to face the Dragon in the main game, you're like 40-70 and you eat Chimeras for breakfast.

Also, seeing Chimeras makes me wish for Manticores.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

Chimeras are arrow dumps.

Fuck Chimeras.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

Just get a Sorcerer and the Chimera will be down in under a minute.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

That I know. 

They are also pretty weak to getting stabbed in the face repeatedly.   Once the goat ad and snake are gone it's just the doofus jumping around everywhere, but unless I'm using fire arrows it's like I'm throwing cotton balls at his face.  I have the flaming razors, though, so I've been without a booster mage as of late.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

Sadly, I'm restarting.

Again.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

No...

Kory...

Krory, no...


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2012)

So selling the game. Anyone interested? I'm just so bored with it, really wish didn't buy it.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

Lolololol.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2012)

I swear man, I love games I rented this year but got bored of most I bought.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

Everybody who would be interested, in this thread anyways, already own it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2012)

Thought someone said they were gonna pick it up soon. They can buy it from me, 35, buy it guy/girl!


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

Why do all of you have them X-Boxes


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

I thought I was the only XBoxer


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

PS3 for me.

I don't really use my Xbox right now, anyways.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Why do all of you have them X-Boxes



Cause I use my XBOX 360 for every game except exclusives for ps3.


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2012)

Phone is trolling me badly. As i was trying to type...

Great, I can have an NFer use my pawn (Ailanas).

Also anyone seen the new dlc? A wpn pack. Come on Capcom give me my Claire special pawn and all my monies.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

So, is the Berzerk armor gender specific or just... for everyone?  

I want my lady Gutts. 

I have so much unused dosh I figured I might as well start getting some of 'em.


----------



## TRI05 (May 29, 2012)

someone use my sorcerer pawn level 25 "BossWoman" ill return the favor from lvl 25-30

for the 360.

my gt is dolfan1189


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bGlgpncvNps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2012)

Berserk is not gender specific.

And psh, as if a Claire special pawn is necessary. I'm willing to bet a ton of people made her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think games and movies and books have spoiled us to the point of every bad guy needing a motive.
> 
> Whatever happened to the good old days of villains being evil just for the sake of being evil?


I've played newer games like that good fun.


----------



## Lamb (May 30, 2012)

My drake appears to have disappeared.


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2012)

The ranger vocation is incredible. So much power with bow and arrows.

Deciding between Assassin and Magic Archer next.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2012)

Magick Archer has a ton more variety in unique skills to it but I just love the Assassin.


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2012)

I always like the sneaky-stealthy classes. I could pick Assassin first or I could pick Magic Archer and change my pawn's vocation to a Magic Knight.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2012)

There's not really "sneaking" with Hashashin. THere's an invisibility skill and there's an augment that deals bonus damage to unaware enemies but no real traditional sneaking.

They seem to be heavily geared to solid damage against one enemy along with a handful of tricks (poison dagger move, a sword move that sets and detonates an explosive, a torpor causing arrow shot)>


----------



## TRI05 (May 30, 2012)

yeah im almost done with ranger...its between magick archer and assassin for me...seems like assassin is the popular choice.


----------



## Lamb (May 30, 2012)

I'd suggest assassin just for Bloodlust :D


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2012)

Assassin and Magick Archer are like two completely different spectrums. It depends on heavily what you want to do as a character.

If you want a high-damage to one enemy and a jack, then go for Assassin. Split between daggers, swords, shields, and bows, they have a lot of variety and their unique skills are useful - poison for daggers, explosive for swords, torpor for bows. And their counter abilities. Their augments are perfect for going out at night and going solo.

Magick Archer seems to be exceptional for things like crowd control.


----------



## TRI05 (May 30, 2012)

do pawns you guys hire go and loot?

one of my pawns loots everything even chests.


----------



## DedValve (May 30, 2012)

Where is Valmiro and Reynard? I decided to go look for a suitable husband for my Jill and everyone is either too old, ugly or assholes plus after reading the description of Vallmiro he actually seems like a cool guy.

Anyways I went back to the hometown and talked to that (melvin?) guy and he didn't mention anything about searching for Valmiro.

Also apparently you can't get the gold idol if Fournival is found guilty and sentenced to life imprisonment? Well shit, I wanted to get that weaponsmith that idol in the quest to get cool shit


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

I got the gold idol long before his trial.

And anything that he would sell can be found.


----------



## TRI05 (May 31, 2012)

yeah where the heck is that gold idol????????????


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

You can only get it from the quest for escorting Fournival's daughter, Symone, around the town but you have to do a couple specific things.

1. Follow close, but don't ride her ass.
2. Don't pick her up when she falls.
3. Find her extremely quickly at hide and seek.
4. Get her the water extremely quickly.
5. Let her win the race at the end, but don't go slow. I took the long way around and did some bobbing and weaving to take up space as I sprinted.

She'll give you the Idol when you finish. Just talk to her again after the quest completes.


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2012)

Capcom sure knows how to turn on the difficulty several notches almost out of the blue. Makes you wish there was a 'drop moon on asses' spell.


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2012)

Dat ending .


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2012)

You didn't think it weird Plat?


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2012)

I love it when you enter a cave you've traversed before and find that now it holds a Gargoyle and a Cockatrice and then don't remember how to get out of it. :D

EDIT: Cockatrice's should be subtitled "the Pawn's bane".

Also, I found the exit, it was the one I kept thinking was the entrance. XD


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2012)

Them damn cockatrices are worse when they come in twos. How I hated that fight.


----------



## TRI05 (May 31, 2012)

tried switching to assassin, didnt float my boat..

maybe because i went sword/shield..

maybe i should be sword bow..because theres no point in using assassin and going dagger bow because if not then ill just be a strider all over again..

so i switched to magick archer for now.

i started fighting this griffin and the bitch fled all the way to no mans land at the end of the map :sanji


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

Back Kick/Escape Onslaught
Easy Kill/Masterful Kill
Wind Harness/Gale Harness
Spiderbite/Snakebite
Stealth/Invisibility

All unique to the Assassin and all awesome.


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2012)

Invisibility. End discussion.


----------



## TRI05 (May 31, 2012)

whats a good class for your main pawn if your an assassin?


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

Whatever you feel like.

First time I went through mine was a Fighter but this time he'll be a Ranger.


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2012)

Personally I like fighter, with the occasion of switching to Warrior. Tank build without guardian (I hate when people make builds like that with guardian. You want the mobs away from the Arisen, not near them)

2nd run I'm using sorcerer solely to help lower level players.


----------



## TRI05 (May 31, 2012)

its hard to switch my main from a sorcerer to a ranger because the bitch is weak and she was always getting killed by bandits 

i think im going to stick with MA, stick with my sorcerer but hire one fighter and one ranger pawn.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2012)

Final fight time


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2012)

Hire my one and commence the pwning.


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

Guess what topped software sales this past week?




> Weekly software sales (life to date)
> 
> Dragon's Dogma (PS3, Capcom) 302,040
> Mario Tennis Open (3DS, Nintendo) 101,645
> ...


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> You didn't think it weird Plat?



It was really fucking weird and japanese, but it was cool nontheless.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2012)

So I tried for Selene as my romantic interest and got Madeline instead. :x


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

Maddy is the better choice anyways.

The best choice.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2012)

Are the romance interests, at least slightly better than the hideous beasts they give you in Skyrim?

Because I can live with that.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2012)

At least she sold me a sweet magic bow and the first set of magic daggers I've seen all game. xD

Also, why is the world so difficult now? 



The World said:


> Are the romance interests, at least slightly better than the hideous beasts they give you in Skyrim?
> 
> Because I can live with that.



They're better looking. But it was completely random and basically out of the blue. Like I was fully expecting Aelinore or Selene since I actively did both of their quests, but instead got Madeline, I guess because I gave her the Silver Idol.


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

The romances aren't even really romances anyways.

They're more like friends with benefits.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2012)

Lamb said:


> At least she sold me a sweet magic bow and the first set of magic daggers I've seen all game. xD
> 
> Also, why is the world so difficult now?
> 
> ...



Madeline sounds like a gold digger. They say a women's best friend is-


----------



## TRI05 (May 31, 2012)

guys you know the gate on the 2nd floor of the shadow fort at the end of it?

i need to get through there to fight the cyclops for the put an eye out quest to get the silver idol but the gate wont open

anyone know what to do?


----------



## TRI05 (May 31, 2012)

nvm theres a hole.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2012)

K, so Evil Eye is fucking awesome!


----------



## AlexNestoras (May 31, 2012)

so this game worths playing??


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2012)

Platinum said:


> It was really fucking weird and japanese, but it was cool nontheless.


Taking destiny into your own hand (or heart) was a nice touch. Need to screencap that part


----------



## DedValve (May 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> The romances aren't even really romances anyways.
> 
> They're more like friends with benefits.



Which is still infinitely more in-depth than what Skyrim gave us. 

Is Madeline the knight/captain whatever you meet early on in the chimera fight? Because I like her. 

Since I think I'm to late to get Valmiro and have no idea where the fuck Raymund is and Julien is...well a dick, I'm gonna lez out with that knight chic. Unless there are any other deserving males.


----------



## Buskuv (May 31, 2012)

AlexNestoras said:


> so this game worths playing??



This entire thread is about us not liking the game.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Which is still infinitely more in-depth than what Skyrim gave us.
> 
> Is Madeline the knight/captain whatever you meet early on in the chimera fight? Because I like her.
> 
> Since I think I'm to late to get Valmiro and have no idea where the fuck Raymund is and Julien is...well a dick, I'm gonna lez out with that knight chic. Unless there are any other deserving males.



No, she's a trader who opens her shop shortly before the end of the game. Sells random stuff, wears a frilly yellow dress, flirts with the Night's Champion.

All-in-all an untrustworthy lady. :3


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2012)

Fucking Ur-dragon .


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 1, 2012)

i wanna see if i can beat that damn drake thats just trolling around in the woods surrounded by goblins..

does anyone remember by which part of the map he is?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2012)

He's near the shadow fort. Go through the quarry to get there.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks....


----------



## DedValve (Jun 1, 2012)

Ugh goddamn that Drake. Imma fight him when I'm lvl 50, though I doubt that'll be enough. 


Also I went into the witchwood to get the bronze idol, fought a metal golem and a normal golem, go back to my hometown and THEN I see the quest to defeat 3 golems 

Now no golems are spawning...at all.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2012)

The golden idol makes the merchant lady in the lower part of town stock her wares with sultry stuff.   It's also incredibly expensive, really expensive.  Makes the Berzerk stuff look cheap.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 1, 2012)

theres always a golem on the way to the blue moon tower.

also,how many port crystals are in the game? i only have one and put it in bluemoon tower.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 1, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Ugh goddamn that Drake. Imma fight him when I'm lvl 50, though I doubt that'll be enough.
> 
> 
> Also I went into the witchwood to get the bronze idol, fought a metal golem and a normal golem, go back to my hometown and THEN I see the quest to defeat 3 golems
> ...



There are 2 other golems, one near Blue Moon Tower the other near The Ruins of Aernst Castle. Those golems in Witchwood are related to a quest.

Also, you should be able to take the Drake with relative ease between 30 and 40, if you're a bow class. I just took one down at 57 with almost no challenge, I didn't even use skills on him. 


Also, I'm in the Chamber of Fate, right? And the first room is a Gorechimera, a Chimera, and a Lich that summons hell hounds. I got my ass kicked twice, and then the room miraculously changed to a Drake and 5 harpies. Is this game toying with me? D:

EDIT: NVM IT BROUGHT BACK THE LICH AND 2 CHIMERAS


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 1, 2012)

TRI05 said:


> theres always a golem on the way to the blue moon tower.
> 
> also,how many port crystals are in the game? i only have one and put it in bluemoon tower.



They're unlimited 2nd playthrough. I'd send anyone who wanted some but NO ONE WANTS TO BE MY FRIEND


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2012)

So DD is apparently the fastest-selling new IP in Japan for this console generation.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2012)

So, my second play through I'm going for a completionist play through, anybody find a good comprehensive list of all the quests that I need for the "Complete All Quests" achievment?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 2, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What are the exact numbers?



According to Media Create Sales for May 21-27 it did over 300,000 on PS3 (29,000 on 360) on its release week.

And in a week or two we should get May numbers for the US releases.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2012)

Lamb said:


> So, my second play through I'm going for a completionist play through, anybody find a good comprehensive list of all the quests that I need for the "Complete All Quests" achievment?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 2, 2012)

Defeated Drake at lvl 39!! 

God that asshole put up a fight but at the end of the day he got much more manageable. But...but why did he have to upgrade my pair of fucking pants to lvl 4? 

Also I'm going to make damn sure Reynard is my romance. I punched Madeline and the Dukes wife and got into jail twice. Now to punch Selene. Does Capcom want females to be lesbians or what? The only girl my character would ever get down with is Mercedes. And that is for the second playthrough.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2012)

Mercedes ends up being too emo anyway.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 2, 2012)

Glad to hear the game is selling well. It was well deserved.

As for the game, my pawn ranking is pretty good. Every time I check the number gets smaller significantly. And I haven't even made her a mage/sorcerer.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2012)

Vortex Trail + Sunflare = Sexy as hell


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 2, 2012)

Whats the replay value of the game?

trying to decide to buy or rent


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2012)

Extremely high. You can play through the game multiple times and not have it feel  stale due to the vocation system.

Finally got the hero achievement today only 4 more left .


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2012)

That ending. 

Fully satisfied.

And NG+

I'm so bad at wanting to try everything, though, that I've made like 3 accounts on my PS3 just so I can try the different classes from day one.  Ranger was easy mode for the Dragon since I could massacre his weak point for massive damage from half the field away; but the entire spectacle and challenge was amazing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2012)

I haven't played in several days.

BECAUSE MY BROTHER IS PLAYING THE DAMN GAME.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2012)

Girlfriend literally just started playing after I finished.

I don't know, man...


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2012)

He usually dislikes medieval-fantasy type things.

But both this and Skyrim I got with him showing no interest until he played them.

Then he ended up playing more than me.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Only have 350 pieces of armor and weapons left and I will have 1000/1000'd the game.

Feels good man.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 7, 2012)

so i got this and holy shit its awesome

i just did the griffin fight, steffen came(the guy with the grimoire quest) and blew the birds shit up

love this game


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2012)

Just now starting my Sorcerer run.

Goddamn, the higher spells are crazy.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 8, 2012)

hahahahaha i cagged out so nasty

went into the urdragon place and he literally had NO HEALTH

i hit him 4 times with burst strike in his tail AND HE DIED

i kept hitting him and hitting him and he kept dropping shit

i got the following items

1x sour ambrosial meat
1x dragon scale
1x indurated dragonsblood
2x putrid dragon scale
20x wakestones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and a bunch of holy infused weapons along with the abyssinal coat, bracers and greaves

and a st.george mask

basically i cagged out hard lol


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just got it the other day.

Are there Any Ninja Like Clothes or Weapons of Whatever


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2012)

So I take it the UR dragon is dead? Well that sucks


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 8, 2012)

it respawns 

i killed it in generation 28.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, the Ur-Dragon respawns every time it dies.  I think on the PS3 version they're up to the 60th Ur-Dragon.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2012)

Just beat the game. That ending made Mass Effect 3's ending look cohesive and well put. 

That said after searching around forums everywhere and coming up with countless speculations how I see the ending 
*Spoiler*: __ 



There is an endless cycle that has no beginning or end between the Seneschal (God), Arisen and Dragon. 

The prologue has you play as one of the arisens from old times. We can assume that he defeats the dragon, passes the test and becomes the new god. 

Arisens that fail the test turn into the dragon (which explains why the scene of a dragon being born plays, pretty self-explanatory) Arisens that win become the new god by killing the old god. 

My understanding is that this cycle is infinite, which is why he constantly says lines like "Cling to your life" and something about "Arisen needs the will to live" (paraphrasing). The old god didn't want to live for eternity watching the earth but his will to live was far to strong (possibly as a basic human instinct, he couldn't accept death). You however could accept death (for some reason) kill the god then kill yourself which in turn allow all pawns to turn human.

As to why your main pawn turns to you...spacemagik magic.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 12, 2012)

i cant beat the ur-dragon offline and im level 70

any tips?


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2012)

Try harder.

What class are you?


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 12, 2012)

hmmmm didnt know when it leaves after ten minutes you can come right back and he has the health that you left off on

-_________________-


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2012)

Lolol Trio.

Yeah just go to an inn and save then come back.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 12, 2012)

bloody amazing game this is. Glad I made the purchase.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2012)

The Ice Spike trio is awesome.

Surprisingly, the Earth Mover attack sucks balls because it likes to use that stupid camera shift and I can't aim it effectively.  Might work better against bigger enemies.  Mages are NOT good against Ogres, unless it stops wanting my dick so much; for some reason they ALWAYS go after me immediately.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2012)

Whats so amazing about this game


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 12, 2012)

I just beat the game but I'm confused, and need some help.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I chose to fight the Dragon, and won. I don't really like what happened after. I was hoping to just go a do all the missions I didn't do, and stuff. 

Does anyone know where the 20 wakestone shards are? And if you collect them does it further movie the story?

Whats the point of the dagger to kill yourself?

If you choose to let that dumb bitch die is the ending very different?




Sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2012)

Goova said:


> Whats so amazing about this game



Nothing.  

It's awful.

As for the story, I've only beat it once by killing the bastard, so I don't know about the other paths.  But, yes, it goes NG+ on you, so make sure you'e done lol.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2012)

Anything other than the "real ending" takes you to the reload screen after giving you a cutscene.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2012)

The actual ending battle is so satisfying you'll probably not want to do anything else, anyways.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2012)

Best video game ending along with Lords of Shadow.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 12, 2012)

DANG IT 


i was so focused on beating the ur-dragon offline (i finally did. crappy loot) that when i went back to the online dragon i had missed the grace period by 6 MINUTES

fml


----------



## Okokami (Jun 12, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> I just beat the game but I'm confused, and need some help.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The 20 wakestones should be collected from the everfall, this really isn't a problem as you'll find you wont be able to juggle all the wakestones you'll collect. I'd suggest to farm the everfall chambers for whatever you want since as soon as you hand them in you're forced to finish the story and pretty much have to go to NG+

Godsbane I'm guessing you mean by the dagger? Its only use is to kill yourself. Very helpful with farming chests though as its quicker than reloading the game.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 12, 2012)

Got a question. If you drop into the everfall could you just keep falling until the fall "resets" then quickly grab a ledge in Gran Soren and walk about gransys again? Or do you HAVE to get the 20 wakestone shards as the only way to get out of the everfall?


----------



## Okokami (Jun 12, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Got a question. If you drop into the everfall could you just keep falling until the fall "resets" then quickly grab a ledge in Gran Soren and walk about gransys again? Or do you HAVE to get the 20 wakestone shards as the only way to get out of the everfall?



You can grab the first ledge and climb up into the Pawn Guild. From there you can go about from Gran Soren into Gransys again.

Or use a ferrystone.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 14, 2012)

hollyy shit im fighting the big dragon(last boss i guess),this is intense as hell


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 14, 2012)

so theres a big hole in the ground now

how do i change vocations now that the inn is kinda not there


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 14, 2012)

in the pawn house or whatever its called

XBOX PEOPLE

the ur dragon is dead online so if you are reading this hurry up and go capitalize.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 14, 2012)

so a couple of things

the duchess is terrible i hate her. fuck you i want to go to the front gate not the stupid sewers where theres a million bandits and after getting out i have to go through a windy place

also im a little dissapointed in the actual size of the world. granted, i havent explored all of it yet but when i first started the game and looked at the map i expected something skyrim sized, this is probbaly half(a lot of the map is mountains you cant climb and towns/dungeons made huge)


----------



## DedValve (Jun 14, 2012)

So are the frontier caverns disc locked content? 

I've been spending a fucking forever to try and find a way inside but I don't think there is one. Also judging by the clouds covering half the map on Gransys it makes me think Capcom is gonna do a DLC expansion somewhere down the line showing another major part of the land. T'would be most epic indeed. 

Also they REALLY need to patch fucking new game + so it's actually difficult.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 14, 2012)

frontier caverns is there

you go inside the shadow fort and stop right before the end and there is gonna be a hole you can go down to the right.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 15, 2012)

beat the game

dat ending

yeah


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 15, 2012)

What's the best vocation to switch to after Strider?


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 15, 2012)

assassin


----------



## DedValve (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the versatility of the assassin but magick archer is just too damn good. DAT MAGIK BOW SON.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2012)

Ranger is murder on wheels.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 15, 2012)

i like how pretty much all the vocations are great


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 15, 2012)

assassin with a sword is overkill..

im kinda pissed that i told myself im gonna get all vocations to rank 10 because i miss the assassin so much 

the bow was awesome..zoom in??? yes please

right now im in rank 5 mage and rank 7 strider...getting these 2 over with quickly (ugh mage is boring. atleast sorcerer you got some cool ass attacks)


----------



## slickcat (Jun 16, 2012)

hmmm guess I ll give assassin a test run, maxed out magic archer and mystic knight and just beat the last boss time to own these hell hounds..


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2012)

walk into ur dragon fight

ur dragon dead

get loot


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 16, 2012)

^best feeling in the game lol


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 16, 2012)

is there any way to check how much time youve spent playing the game?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2012)

i got a saint george mask and heavens key

plus the sorcerer and warrior weapon and MK shield

feels good

also for play time

history

its one of the tabs


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 16, 2012)

77 hours 13 minutes


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2012)

total play time 52 hours

time spent with female pawns 68 hours

wait what


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 16, 2012)

maybe since you have more than one female pawn it adds up???

idk..


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 16, 2012)

On my first play through I encountered a Dragon while I was traveling. I was too weak to beat him so I ran away. I'm on my second play through and want a rematch, but I can't find him. I went to the spot I remember seeing him at. I went at night, and day but I can't find him. Does anyone know where the Dragon is? Not the main boss fight, just a Dragon.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 16, 2012)

go to the shadow fort then go south and slightly east..its to the southeast of the giant lake...its in a big forest surrounded by tons of goblins..


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2012)

ur dragons wings are terrible

why do they need to be so hard to kill


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 16, 2012)

unless you are a MA they are stupidly hard..

and climbing the dragon is so annoying cuz hes always flailing around and then i dont know which direction to point my analog stick to go up lol


----------



## Okokami (Jun 17, 2012)

Wings.. 'Tis just best to shoot them really. Unless you want to be a man that is.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2012)

How is the assassin?


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 17, 2012)

How is this game? Heard it's fucking amazing once you get past the slow start? Unsure if I should get it or not.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 17, 2012)

judging by the 98 pages it has here i wager its a pretty cool game


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 17, 2012)

imagine fable but better in every way

worst parts about the game imo are the small world size, post game is to easy and shallow(can be fixed with a patch or DLC), and camera angles when climbing giant stuff(fuck you UR dragon)

i heard someone mention how cool it would be for the next big "raid" thing(like Ur dragon) would be to get sent to the arena where that cyclops is under the shadow fort and fight continues waves of goblins(like a million)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 18, 2012)

Fucking Chimera just kicked my ass as i was taking care of some Goblins


----------



## Setoshi (Jun 18, 2012)

Just got this game and I'm so impressed with it's combat system. Also this game isnt a joke. I'm on the "A Fortress Besieged" quest and I was on my way to the quest but I died cos of a stupid Chimera.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 18, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> imagine fable but better in every way



This alone sold it to me. 

Definitely getting it now then.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2012)

I've heard that Capcom is already developing Dragon's Dogma 2, I think I saw it while I was on the DD board on GFAQs.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 18, 2012)

So i killed the Dragon...


GRANSYS TURNED TO HELL


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've heard that Capcom is already developing Dragon's Dogma 2, I think I saw it while I was on the DD board on GFAQs.



Let's hope they manage to address all the criticisms brought against it.

The game has noticeable fuckups, but people are loving it despite that.  If they can polish it up and address vocal concerns, it has the potential to be a serious contender for one of the best RPGs this generation.  I'm already excited.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2012)

it really is probbaly my favorite game of the year so far

dark souls Prepare to Die is the only thing i see that would be better i think(that im interested it)


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm excited for that, too.

:3


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2012)

sooo pumped


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've heard that Capcom is already developing Dragon's Dogma 2, I think I saw it while I was on the DD board on GFAQs.



I'd like that but since DD's total sales were lukewarm at best, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 19, 2012)

I heard this game isn't fun like dark souls. No online and really bad story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2012)

No online?

No fun. Who cares if the game's actually good.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 19, 2012)

it's like a nice mix of skyrim, dark souls ( except FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR less punishing) and shadow of the colossus.

I've only played the demo so far and I'm already hooked. the fight with the chimaera and griffin were fantastic.


----------



## Icognito (Jun 19, 2012)

I fucking love this game, saw my mate play it a while ago and thought I'd give it a go for a couple of days DD was all I knew


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2012)

Some people used my pawn


----------



## Setoshi (Jun 20, 2012)

Same here, someone gave me a gold ore 

Felt real good killing all three orges inside the ancient quarry.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm still leveling for that quest, the first Ogre i ran into owned me


----------



## Setoshi (Jun 20, 2012)

I took it down around level 21-22? Took a couple of minutes for each one to take down, i also had only one female character so he only focuses on her most of time. Bait the Ogre by jumping on his back and then jumping off once you see him attempting to slam with you with his back. Go and pwn his face while he's on the ground. Good luck!


----------



## Icognito (Jun 20, 2012)

I remember when I did the quest in the mine and first ran into the ogre, luckily I was um Magic Archer so my pawn war, mates pawn fighter took the most damage whilst I stood back and filled it full of magic arrows


----------



## Setoshi (Jun 20, 2012)

Yea same here, but I'm a Ranger and my main pawn is a fighter so it's awesome having someone tanking a majority of the time while you're from afar shootin monsters/people in the face :sanji


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2012)

My pawn is a warrior and not many people use him. 

I need to quickly beat the game and re-create my pawn, perhaps a female. I think people prefer female pawns.


----------



## Setoshi (Jun 20, 2012)

I kinda wished I made my main pawn a Mage.

Killed my first chimera, woot. Once you kill the snake it's pretty much over for them.

Also loving Ranger, it's pretty boss :sanji


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 20, 2012)

Falcon said:


> My pawn is a warrior and not many people use him.
> 
> I need to quickly beat the game and re-create my pawn, perhaps a female. I think people prefer female pawns.



buy a metamorphosis item from the RC vendor in the encampment.

you make a female pawn, get friendly with madeleine and then buy all the sleazy female armors.

im a fan of the flame skirt/silk lingerie


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2012)

I just killed a Golem by causing it to fall off a cliff  

Too bad one of my pawns died the same way in the process


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 20, 2012)

is that the cliff right before the female bandit camp?

oh nvm you said golem?

im guessing the one by bloodwater beach?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2012)

Tomb of the Unknown Traveler


----------



## Setoshi (Jun 21, 2012)

Man when I fought that golem I didn't expect it to throw laser fucking beams


----------



## Icognito (Jun 21, 2012)

setoshi said:


> Man when I fought that golem I didn't expect it to throw laser fucking beams



Me either I was casually shooting it's spots then BAM lazer to the face.

I've also tried pretty much all classes so far I have to say my favs are mystic night, magic archer and sorcerer. For a pawn I often use either Warrior, fighter or sorcerer (seeing as my ate has a mage I use).

Sorcerers have so many fuck you all spells it's amazing, although killed a few wondering pawns and stuff as well which was kinda bad but eh <_<

Also fuck Metal golems, seriously.

Edit: Off to fight the Hydra in Frontier Caverns now wish me luck


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 22, 2012)

Just killed Drake and got my Grievous Horns dragon forged


----------



## Icognito (Jun 30, 2012)

On my third play through and level 101


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, that's weird. Dragon's Dogma shipped its millionth copy awhile ago and Capcom is planning to make it a franchise. One would think they would want much more if they wanted to continue it.

So much the better but still, I don't get Capcom sometimes. They fucked franchises up for much bigger numbers than this.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 30, 2012)

Capcom can't think rationally when they smell money.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 30, 2012)

Icognito said:


> On my third play through and level 101



I'm only 75



Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that's weird. Dragon's Dogma shipped its millionth copy awhile ago and Capcom is planning to make it a franchise. One would think they would want much more if they wanted to continue it.
> 
> So much the better but still, I don't get Capcom sometimes. They fucked franchises up for much bigger numbers that this.





Deathgun said:


> Capcom can't think rationally when they smell money.



Thing is though, this game by normal capcom standards should be burned and erased from existence, all remaining copies should then be buried somewhere in Nevada. 

Devil May Cry 4 was the highest selling DmC game yet Capcom is completely   dissatisfied that it's not outselling Call of Duty. Yet DD sells 1 million and Capcom wants to makes a franchise?

Sometimes I wonder about Capcoms business decisions...


Also my 4rth playthrough will be the southern raiders. 4 fighters in prisoner garbs using nothing but our fists to fuck up everything in our path, no fast travel. Twould be most glorious indeed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Devil May Cry 4 was the highest selling DmC game yet Capcom is completely   dissatisfied that it's not outselling Call of Duty. Yet DD sells 1 million and Capcom wants to makes a franchise?



That's what so...confusing about it, especially since they're expecting DmC to sell about as much as 4. Maybe they're more lenient on original IPs with a good reception?


----------



## Okokami (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Dogma have a lot of areas where improvements can be made. It being an original IP people tend to be more lenient on changes made so I'd think there'd be more to work on.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2012)

I also think its because DG did pretty good with almost zero advertisements, so that was a lot of money capcom saved


----------



## Icognito (Jun 30, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'm only 75



105 now and just started the quest to go kill the skeleton guy in the catacombs.... again.... I have a serious addiction ;_;


----------



## DedValve (Jun 30, 2012)

OH GODDAMNIT. I'm missing 4 more quests to get the achievement and I already failed 2 

Guess I gotta run through those on my 4rth playthrough so I don't have to worry about them ever again.


----------



## Icognito (Jun 30, 2012)

Think I'mma keep my pawn as a healy/buff mage. Can't however decide what I want to be, enjoying Assassin but tempted to go back to Magic Archer or whatev.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 30, 2012)

inb4 tazmo


----------



## DedValve (Jun 30, 2012)

Holy shit why didn't I do this sooner?

4 prisoner fighters unarmed. The rofltrain is full speed when fighting wvyrns and griffins.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jun 30, 2012)

i just got this game and it looks awesome


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

